# [LPF] The Forge of Fury, Pt1



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2012)

*The Forge of Fury, Part 1: The Mountain Door*

Medium adventure dungeon crawl, part 1 of many, as site-based adventure, describing the ruined stronghold of Khundrukar. A party of 4-5 adventurers APL4 should advance about 3 levels.

Judge: Mowgli
DM: Perrinmiller

Heroes:
Iago (mfloyd3) - Half-orc Alchemist
Marcus Cole (Artur Hawkwing) - Half-elf Ranger/Wizard
NPC: Female Aasimar 5th level Cleric, Ariel Esimae

Retired:
Anna_Belacqua_(Toasterferret) - Human Sorcerer
Markas_Shieldheart (HolyMan) - Human Fighter
Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin) - Elf Magus

[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 8 Aug 2012 until 21 Apr 2013.
Iago: Started at 8181XP; 83 days TBX; 5th Level (10007XP) on 29 Oct 2012; 108days TBX 6th level (15003XP) on 6 Apr. 15days TBX Final 15663XP on 21 Apr 2013 
Fae'shiel: Started at 6062XP; 148 days TBX; 5th Level (10020XP) on 2 Jan 2013; Ended 4 Apr 2013, 92 day TBX (12596XP). 
Marcus: Started at 5612XP; 26 days TBX; 4th Level (6006XP) on 2 Sep 2012; 150 days TBX; 5th Level (10005XP) on 30 Jan 2013; 81days TBX Final 12192XP on 21 Apr 2013.
Markas: Started at 8473XP; 70 days TBX; 5th level (10013) on 16 Oct 2012; 65 days TBX; Ending at 12536XP on 19 Dec 2012
Anna: Started at 7346XP; 55 days TBX; Ending at 8556XP on 1 Oct 2012

 Enc1: 2810XP (702.5 each) - Orc Patrol (19 Dec 2012) With Markas


[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1: MWK  Chainshirt (250 gp), MWK Composite Longbow (+3 Str) (700gp), 40  Arrows  (2gp), MWK Greatsword (350gp), MWK Breastplate (400gp), MWK  Greataxe  (320gp), MWK Battleaxe (310gp), 4 Chainshirts (500 gp), 4  Greataxes  (80gp), 20 Javelins (20gp), 140gp, -2gp Toll = 3070gp (767.5 each)
172 days TBG

[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]Iago: Started at 8181XP -> 15663XP
+ 767.5 Enc + 7634 TBG = 8401.5gp on 21 Apr 2013

Fae'shiel: Started at 6062XP
* 148 days TBX; 5th Level (10020XP) on 2 Jan 2013;
+ 767.5 Enc + 4834 TBG (148x25gp + 92x31gp) = 7319.5gp on 4 Apr 2013

Marcus: Started at 5612XP -> 12192XP
+ 767.5 Enc + 6703 TBG = 7470.5gp on 21 Apr 2013

Markas: Started at 8473XP -> 12536XP on 19 Dec 2012
+767.5gp(Enc) & 3765gp(TBX) = 4532.5gp

Anna: Started at 7346XP -> 8556 on 1 Oct 2012
+1375gp

[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives,  rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within  48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a  character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they  will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was no   communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice     roller for the players.  The DM will use his own purple dice at home or     an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the     DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed  the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure  giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time  XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.      This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any     additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable  of    spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric  could    only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon   nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these   slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are   able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate spell preparation   as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot     preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler     block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in     every IC post.[/sblock]

*Important Information:*
Blasingdell Area Map
Blasingdell Town Map

*Marching Order:*






[sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

A few days of "shopping" and searching finally have born fruit as Markas stands outside the smithy he believes will give him a few answers.

Mostly every weaponsmith along the Row had the same answer to his questions about the mysterious rune on his light hammer, _Father's Revenge_. "Go ask Ironhammer." 
_
{{ So here I am. Hopefully this dwarf has a blade made just as grand that I can use. Or will let me know where to find one to use against that demon bitc... }} _his thoughts are interrupted by a half-orc entering the shop before him. 

Normally that would not be cause Markas's curiosity to flair, but the oddness in the half-orc's appearance and manner did just that.

Neither large or imposing only his features tell of his heritage. They are nothing short of bestial, with a pronounced upturned nose and large, misshapen teeth. And yet he is well groomed, and carried himself with a meticulously civilized air as he enter the weaponsmiths.
_
{{Why did he go in there? }}_ the warrior wonders._ {{ He was already armed enough to take on an ogre battalion. }}
_
Following the half-orc in _{{ Same could be said of me, I guess. }}_ he chuckles to himself.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch) _Current:_ 22
*HP:* 48 _ Current:_ 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none & shield

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Iago wipes the sweat from his brow as he enters the shop.  The hot, muggy afternoon has not been a pleasant one for searching for this Ironhammer, and the other proprietors he met seemed more interested in talking about their own wares than answering a simple question.  In the end, it was a Dwarven assistant who had pointed him in the right direction.  Or so he hopes.

The half-orc pauses and looks around the shop.

[sblock=ooc] [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION], I thought I would let you describe the shop.  [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

As Fae'shiel and Marcus arrive at the scene after asking around for this Sir Ironhammers shop, Fae'shiel is slightly apprehensive when she see's the two heavily armed and armored individuals enter the shop ahead of her and Marcus. However she says "I hope we are in the right place" as she approaches the building, letting Marcus be the gentleman and lead the way into the building.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 10, 2012)

Marcus is a bit apprehensive, but his sense of humor soon kicks in, as he follows Fae'shiel.

Given the amount of metal on those two, I think it bodes well we have the right place. Unless this is a gambling den in disguise. In which case, I'd better be ready.

He grins at Fae'shiel and nods at her wise choice to let him go first. He enters the room and stops a bit short so as not to leave an imprint of his face on the half-orc before him. With a sidestep he speaks in a jovial tone.

I do hope I've found the shop of Ironhammer. If not, I am going to be some kind of embarrassed.

The Half-Elf's face is nearly split by the friendly, jovial grin.

[sblock=ooc]No one has said I messed anything up yet, so i am going to assume Marcus is good with the items and move on.[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]
Marcus Cole (Artur Hawkwing) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Weapon: N/A

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2012)

It would appear that most of the shopkeepers that deal in weaponry have heard of the dwarven weaponsmith.  He appears to have a reputation of lecherous behavior and has taken to including ornamental gems on female warrior breastplates.  So you have no trouble at all finding the correct shop.

Hammering of steel on iron is ringing and reverberating among the hustle and bustle of the background noises of the this part of the professional artisans districts.  The heat from the forge brings sweat to bead on your skin as you enter the noisy interior.






The dwarf, a mature specimen of the bread, is engrossed in his pounding out the glowing steel of a blade. You can tell he noticed your arrival, but he is not stopping or interrupting the work while the blade is still hot.

        *GM:*  I will let you notice each other and converse while you await the minute or two Gorlan needs to finish his current task


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Iago steps away from the door, making room for the others to enter and nodding politely in greeting.  The he notices the purple-haired elven woman who has just entered.

"Your pardon, mistress," he offers.  "Are you by any chance Lady Fae'shiel?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

Fae'shiel glances at the Half-Orc wondering how it was that he knew her name, and then thinking that this individual must be the one that her servant told her about. She then chuckles to herself and says "Yes, I am she. What can I do for you?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 10, 2012)

"I am Iago of Venza," the half-orc explains.  His voice is carefully cultured, at odds with his somewhat bestial features.  "I met your servant at the Dunn Wright Inn.  He led me to believe you had some knowledge of Dwarven history and writing?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

Fae'shiel frowns and then says "Did he now? I find that odd because he should know I don't know a thing about Dwarven History. Quite the contrary, I am looking for someone who might be able to tell me about the Nations of Thet and Ys, at least one of which is supposed to be Dwarven. As for Dwarven Writing, I do know how to write and read a language known as Lesser Runic, and I can on occassion translate Ancient Runic. But I am afraid I know very little about the Dwarven variations on either of those languages.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Despite his attempts to obtain training as a scholar, history is a weak point for Iago.  Not wanting to admit he does not understand the woman's discussion of the forms of Runic, he simply pulls out a map case and produces several ancient scrolls from it.

"I recovered these from a Dwarven temple," he explains.  "It had been looted by goblins, but they missed these.  The translation speaks of a Dwarven stronghold and a famed weaponsmith.  I am...curious to know what became of it."  He offers the scrolls to the elf.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 10, 2012)

Fae'shiel accepts the proffered scrolls, looks them over quietly attempting to decipher anything written on them that may be of use.

[sblock=OOC]It's funny, Runic is supposed to be the ancient variation of Dwarven, with Lesser Runic as slightly more modern then Elder Runic, and modern Dwarven as the most recent variation on the language. Fae'shiel knows Lesser Runic, and if she succeeds on a linguistics check she can interpret Elder Runic. However she does not understand Contemporary Dwarven. So the question I need to ask is... how old is the writing on these scrolls. If it dates to before the fall of the legendary dwarven citadels, then the likelyhood of Fae'shiel understanding what is written on them, is significantly greater. If it is more contemporary than that, the chances are significantly smaller.

With that in mind I have to ask Systole when the writing on the bracelet she received in our last adventure dates to for the exact same reason (I originally didn't realize that Dwarven was directly descended from Lesser and Elder Runic, but instead thought they were related languages). It seems that Fae'shiel may actually be capable of interpreting ancient dwarven with significant ease, just not modern dwarven.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 11, 2012)

Marcus pauses and watches as the Half-Orc, Iago, and Lady Fae'shiel start to talk. Noticing that his greeting seems to have been as useful as a third nostril, he decides to busy himself while waiting for whatever is to come by looking over a number of round, triagular and other shaped shields, as yet unadorned by paint or other identifying mark. As he walks, his head turns to take in one square shaped shield that looks to have had a pair of iron bands wrapped around it's steel body. He is looking at this curiously, his feet still moving, when he bumps into a Human, who he doesn't see until it is too late. *bump!*

Whoops! I'm so sorry.

The Half Elf, dressed in studded leather with slightly worn clothes over it looks up in surprise. He has a cestus on one hand, a dagger at his belt and a couple of thing on his back, a bag and a quiver. He looks genuinely apologetic.

First time I've seen shields like this without paint on them, half warn off and pock marks from the Gods know how many shots with any manner of weapon.

[sblock=ooc to HM]I thought you might like it if Marcus literally bumped into Markas.  I think, if their names are pronounced similarly, there could be a lot of both turning and going "Yes?" when the name is called. [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Marcus Cole (Artur Hawkwing) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flat Footed: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Weapon: N/A
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

Markas (yes pronounced the same, so this should be fun) wasn't sure what was going on between the half-orc and elven woman do to the hammering, but they looked engrossed in a conversation, so the warrior started to inspect some of the shields hanging along the far wall.

_*bump*_

"Pardon me," he says with a nod to the half-elf.



> First time I've seen shields like this without  paint on them, half warn off and pock marks from the Gods know how many  shots with any manner of weapon.





"Just means they did their job protecting whoever was using them." he says with a grin.

Holding up his own battered kite shield in front of him he adds, "This has seen better days as well."

The dwarf continues his work and the half-orc and elf now huddle around a parchment. "Strange bedfellows those two make," Markas says using his chin to point. "If they're here to barter with Gorlan, maybe my questions can wait."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 11, 2012)

"Just because I am answering his questions does not mean I would be inclined to get in bed with him." Fae'shiel says off-handedly, but loud enough for both Marcus and the Markas to hear her.









*OOC:*


probably not wise to insult the Elf with extra sensitive hearing, even if it is done at a distance in a smithy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2012)

Denizel had marked the passages that he translated concerning the  references to the dwarven stronghold of Khundrukar and a famous  weaponsmith named Durgeddin that made finely crafted superior blades and  axes. After looking it over, Fae'shiel is not able to tell Iago any more than he already knows.

        *GM:*  Artur, can you please use quotation marks on speech. Thanks.

Looks like another round of interactions are in order.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not having heard the comment himself, Iago is visibly taken aback by the elf's response.  His eyes narrow, suspecting he has been insulted, but instead he gestures to the parchment.  "These passages, here.  My comrade was able to give me the name, Durgeddin of Khundrukar, but little else beyond his skill as a smith.  Can you tell me anything more?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 12, 2012)

Marcus catches himself just as he is about to laugh. He manages to only give a snort, but a wide grin spreads across his face.

"Lady Fae'shiel is highly skilled in dealing with languages and oddities. Likely it is something of interest to them both. We came to see this smithy about some dwarven runes she has been curious about. She's quite the helpful sort when it comes to puzzles. Although on occasion her solution might seem a bit...odd."

With another grin he eyes the shield.

"Now that's more like what I'm used to seeing."

[sblock=perrinmiller]First time I've had someone ask for those. I usually do, but with the use of a color other than white to set it off, I guess I got a little lazy. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 12, 2012)

Fae'shiel nods at the explanation given to her by the half-orc and says "Yes, your friend explains as much here in his notes. Unfortunately I am uncertain if I will be able to determine much else."









*OOC:*


going to roll a linguistics check to try to decipher the rest of the scroll.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 12, 2012)

*Anna Belacqua (Sorceress 4)*

A red haired woman in fine clothing walks into the shop, her eyes glancing around at the weapons and armor on display, her brow furrowing momentarily at the ornamental gems on several of the female breastplates.  Letting her eyes scan the rest of the room almost casually, they find their way to Iago.

She takes several steps forward, stopping several yards from the rest of the group.  

"Excuse me." she says demurely.  "Is one of you Iago?" 

She patiently waits for an answer, an indecipherable look in her eyes.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 12, 2012)

hearing the question the woman asks, Fae'shiel simply points at the Half-Orc with a smile on her face saying "Perhaps she will be more capable of interpreting what is written on these scrolls than I am."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 13, 2012)

The half-orc looks at the newcomer, seeming surprised that someone is looking for him.  Perhaps doubly so that the individual is a strikingly beautiful human.  He does not respond to the elf's suggestion regarding the scrolls, and simply replies to the human.

"I am Iago," he says evenly.  "Who might you be?"


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 14, 2012)

"My name is Anna Belacqua." the woman says, performing a slight curtsy.

"I couldn't help but overhear your conversation at the Inn.  I asked the bartender where you had gotten off to, and he directed me here." she continues "I would like to offer my services in delving to the bottom of this mystery of yours..."

Over Iago's shoulder she glances at the scroll, before bringing her gaze back to him.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Iago gives her an appraising look.  "You know something about Dwarven language?  Or history?" asks the half-orc.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 15, 2012)

With a slightly disheartened yet determined look Anna responds,

"I must say I'm not particularly well versed in either of those areas.  I am however a skilled diplomat and arcanist with a rather keen interest in making myself scarce around these parts, at least for the time being." 

Glancing over Iago's shoulder at the scroll again.

"Perhaps I can still be of use to you?  As a diplomat I am really quite skilled at gathering information, and as an arcanist I can tell you that that a "comprehend language" spell could be very useful in translating that scroll..." 

Looking back to Iago she asks "Might you be able to use someone of my particular skills?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 15, 2012)

The half-orc is neither a diplomat nor a card player, and his frustration and uncertainty are easy to read in his face.  He looks over at the dwarf, hammering away at the forge.

"At the moment, I am not certain what I need," he says.  "Let us hear what the master smith has to say."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 16, 2012)

Marcus continues his small talk banter with the Human, who seems a nice enough sort of fellow. He shares a story or two about guards back at the estate, whose shields were to them the most useful tool they had, using them to dig holes for any number of uses, some not so clean, as well as one who used his as a pillow. Marcus laughs at this last one.

"But I will tell you this, if you ever hadda go on patrol overnight, you wanted him about. Even when he was asleep, he would wake at the slightest hint of trouble. Which lead to all sorts of pranks, or so I was told. Never got the chance to patrol with him myself. Not that I can gripe about household guard duty."

The half-elf gives the Human a good natured pat on the shoulder.

"So what brings you here if you already have a nice shield?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2012)

*GM:*  I think site issues have made it difficult for some to post this week. I will give another day or so for HolyMan to participate and for the current conversation to keep going before interrupting with the NPC.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2012)

Markas looks away from the other three's conversation over the scroll, since he can't make out what they are saying over the hammering.

Smiling he reaches over to draw his silvered light hammer. The superb craftsmanship and scroll work make the little weapon a thing of beauty. He starts to turn it over to show Marcus the glyph... "I came because of this. It is..." he starts to say before a gruff voice breaks in.

OOC: Enter NPC. I did have trouble TUE and WED, glad things are better. Updating everything today.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2012)

The hammering stops and then there is a hiss of hot metal being thrust into water.  The dwarven blacksmith sort of wobbles from side to side as he walks, not really bending his knees.  You can tell he is feeling his age, but his arms are still very strong looking and were bulging like a younger man's when he was working.

Looking up at you taller folk, he says, "Hoy, der!  Ya come to see ol' Ironhammer's weapons, have ya?  I make some fine blades and axes.  How many do ya need?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Iago looks at the armored customer who came in after him.  Seeing no objection, he steps forward.  "My name is Iago," he offers.  "I did not come here to purchase blades.  I came here to...consult with you, about a legend.  Of Durgeddin of Khundrukar."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 18, 2012)

"I do not need a new blade, as I have a perfectly good one right here." Fae'shiel says patting the hilt of her new scimitar. She then says "We did come to find out if you could translate the writing on this bracelet for us." Indicating herself and Marcus as well as displaying the bracelet that she was wearing.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2012)

The dwarf frowns slightly as neither the half-orc nor the elf are interested in his blades. However, with the mention of the legendary weaponsmith, he cocks an eye up at the half-orc.

"Iago, huh?  I have heard o' dat famous name an'  I even saw what was rumored to be one o' da legendary axes he forged. Turned out to be fake, though. Da weapons be purty rare, ya ken.  Durgeddin died o'er a hunderd yars ago."

"Even if he dun survived da fall of Glitterhame, he was not immortal to be yet alive."

Giving a glance at the elf, he replies, "Fine blade, huh?  Ya wanna show it to me, lass?"  The blacksmith appears to me more interested in weapons that being a scholar and translator.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 19, 2012)

Fae'shiel shrugs and withdraws the sword from it's scabbard. In doing so she says to the dwarf "I advise not touching it. I can't be certain, but I don't think this Scimitar would appreciate it." having said this she fully extends the blade from it's sheath, the blade is a finely crafted scimitar made of a strange black polished metal. It is not ornately decorated the way one would expect from such a finely crafted weapon, but it still has a sense of elegance and beauty to it that defies what would be assumed to be natural for a weapon of it's type.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Iago seems about to speak, but holds his tongue.  The dwarf seems disinclined to conversation, but the allure of the elven woman's blade seems to have piqued his interest.  The half-orc waits, scrolls in hand, while the weaponsmith examines the blade.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 19, 2012)

With the Human now otherwise occupied, Marcus' meanderings brings him to a display of as yet undecorated but finely made daggers. He kneels down to eye a pair next to one another on the bottom row, and is near enough to hear when the Blacksmith speaks. He looks around and stands and nods politely in greeting when Fae'shiel indicates him. He remains quiet, letting Fae'shiel perform in her element.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2012)

The dwarf looks up at the elf with a raised eyebrow of bushy gray hair. "It'd not like it?"

Not really understanding, he nonetheless follows the advice and looks at the scimitar's blade without touching it.  He gives the elven lass instructions to draw it fully out and turn it over, this way and that as he inspects weapon. 

He harrumphs satisfactorily, "It appears to bare da mark of Dergeddin.  Tho, der be some other marks I not be seein' before.  I'd not thought, da legendary smith made many scimitars. It be excellent work."

He gestures appreciatively to Fae'shiel that he is finished looking at the blade and he looks to Iago.

        *GM:*  I am still expecting the others to role-play, btw. No lurking in your own game, please.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry not lurking just posting anything significant THU-SUN is getting to be harder and harder.[/sblock]

Hoping the dwarf is not the typical merchant that would throw everyone out for not wanting to buy something, Markas takes another good look at the shields hanging along the wall. 

They all looked to be of a higher quality than his own, but even so the familiar weight and design of his old shield would be hard for the warrior to part with, unless he needed to purchase one to stay and ask about the hammer. One of the shields held a reinforced outer edge that had nicks from blocking weapons and four metal studs used to hold on the shield's strap upon it's bluish-grey face. Each stud had carved a dwarven face upon it, grim and determined.

"I'm sorry to disturb Master Ironhammer, but may I try this shield on for a moment?" Markas asks before he realizes what he dwarf had just said to the elven woman.

"Mark of Dergedinn?" he says in surprised awe. "Wait! Does it look like this?" he asks drawing forth the light hammer once more and turning it over to show the rune under the head.

NOTE: Thinking of buying a masterwork shield think it possible?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Iago seems intrigued that the elf's blade might be that of the smith he sought.  Were the gods playing games with his fate?  It seemed uncharacteristic of them to take an interest in a half-orc.

He was about to address his question to the smith when the stranger interjected, asking about a shield.  The half-orc paused again, knowing the smith would likely resent someone standing between him and his livelihood.  Iago waits again, poker-faced, even as the warrior raises a question about his own weapon.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 20, 2012)

Remembering how badly she wished she had a weapon when she was kidnapped, Anna begins to inspect some of the small blades in the shop.

Running the tip of her finger over the points of several blades, she eventually stops, her hand hovering over an ornate dagger with a slender blade.

Waiting for the smith to finish his inspection of Fae'shiel's scimitar, she calls out:

"How much is this blade?  I am in need of something discrete.."









*OOC:*


 I'm also looking to buy a masterwork dagger if I'm able


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 20, 2012)

Fae'shiel contemplates what the meaning of her sword having been forged by the smith that Iago was looking for may be, and then she says "What do you mean, 'other marks' exactly?" wondering what the Smith had meant and why her blade was being so silent this entire time.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 21, 2012)

Marcus, though a little weary of the blade in Fae'shiel's possession, moves up closer as the Blacksmith reveals the origin of one of the runs, and notes other marks. He keeps a respectful distance between himself and Fae'shiel, but the curiosity on his face is obvious. It expands as the connections of the others are revealed. He quirks an eyebrow.

"Mother Cole used to always say that the Gods worked in strange, mysterious and even sometimes down right unpredictable ways. I wonder if some of that is at work here."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2012)

OOC: Guessing that was out loud.

 "I hope the Gods are on my side," Markas says as his hand tightens around the weapon. "I may need them to deal with the demon-witch, should she show up again."

Looking back to the dwarf he holds the light hammer up with the rune facing the blacksmith. "Once you are done with these fine people I wish to know more about the smith that forged this. And if I might find something like it to kill a murderous demon."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


When Artur's character's text is blue, yes you can typically assume he is speaking in an acoustic manner. At least that has been my observation. I would wait for him to confirm it though.







"The problem with the Human Gods, is that there are a plethora of them, some who yes would be on your side, others who just as soon murder you in your sleep. If it were the Elven Gods, then the majority are of a benevolent type. The exception being those that we don't talk about, or too." Fae'shiel says with regard to the off-handed comment about the Gods. Her latter comment being a reference to those Gods who protect the Dark Elves or Drow as their more commonly known.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2012)

The dwarf takes a look at the large man's hammer as he replies about his shields and other blades. "I be happy to sell ya my wares.  Fine craftsmanship, but not enchanted. Reasonable goin' prices ya ken."

Looking at the runes and markings, he says after a few moments, "I see da mark of Dergeddin on it, an' the minor enchantments appear to be close.  Hafta ask a scholar to be sure."

"But, the pointy-eared lass's blade has enchanted marking not from Dergeddin's forge, methinks. Dey look different, not sure what dey are..."

Gorlan doesn't bother getting into a discussion about theology, knowing better to insult any god be speaking ill of them.  Better to just say nothing..

        *GM:*  You can continue to shop in Venza up until you leave the city. Artur, quotations, please.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 21, 2012)

The talk of gods reminds Iago of the origin of the parchment in his hands.  Just what fate is at work here?

"Master Ironhammer," he says carefully.  "I wonder if you would have a look at these scrolls.  They make reference to Durgeddin.  I would like to know more about him, if you are willing.  Fate," he adds, looking first at the scimitar and then at the hammer, "Fate...May be at work here."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry. Went back and put the quotes in. This is the first game that it has been an issue with the quotes. Sorry for being distracted with real life, work, depression and a few other things that I am dealing with right now. I'm trying to keep up with the posting schedules of everyone else, which requires me to keep an eye on things from work (as I usually do) but Audit time is difficult to focus on anything else. I will restrain myself from posting aloud comments from Marcus unless I actually am going to have time to make sure I use "s[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Markas gives Iago a small nod. "If your quest be linked to mine, then I would welcome the company."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2012)

The dwarf looks up at the half-orc and grumbles, "Ya ken, I be no scholar, right?  Dat's what ya need. I be recognizing Dergeddin's work an' mark, but beyond dat..."

Looking quickly at the scrolls, particularly the section that Denizel translated, he frowns, "Not much der.  Dergeddin was a legendary weaponsmith.  Ya be holding proof o' dat already in yar hands."

"Two centuries ago, da great dwarven smith Durgeddin da Black be forced to find a new home.  He settled in a cavern system beneath da Stone Tooth."

"It be der Durgeddin an' his followers founded da secret stronghold of Khundrukar, also called da Glitterhame."

"Hmm, dat's 'bout all it says.  Nuthin' about what happened.  I once heard dat orcs maybe destroyed his forge.  Not sure if dat before or after he set up in Glitterhame."

Gorlan shrugs and gestures for Iago to roll up the scrolls.

"Like I be sayin', I be no loremaster.  What be yar quest?" he asks Iago as he glances to the human warrior.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Iago sighs inwardly.  He had come to this place believing he was considering a simple exploration.  Now?  The hands of the gods seemed to be at work.  He did not like it.

"I was hoping to find his forge," answers the half-orc.  "I want to recover whatever of his secrets I can."


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 23, 2012)

*Anna Belacqua (Sorceress 4)*

Anna puts the blade down, walking over toward the others.  

Leaning in she says, "If one were to go looking for this forge under the Stone Tooth, It might behoove them to have a means of translating anything else they may come across..."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 23, 2012)

"I do," mutters Iago irritably, patting a wand at his belt.  He seems intent on the Dwarf's response.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 24, 2012)

Marcus quirks an eyebrow at the seemingly rude little blacksmith. He keeps his tongue in check, not letting his own opinion on things slip past his lips again. Instead of speaking he shares his opinion of things by stepping closer to Fae'shiel than he has been standing. He speaks to her in a low voice.

"Interesting about the sword. Although I wonder if perhaps if you inquired of the Blacksmith if he knows of another who can translate the writing on the bracelet, perhaps, as much knowledge of the legends of his people as he possesses, he could offer something."

He turns his attention to the Dwarf again as he finishes with Iago's scrolls. As another soft aside to Lady fae'shiel...

"It seems I'm the only one here who hasn't some connection on their person to this blacksmith. Still, should we decide to try to locate his forge for answers, it would certainly be worth the adventure."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 24, 2012)

Speaking quietly to Marcus she says "You were the one who received the bracelet originally. If it turns out the Bracelet is of the same origin as the sword, then you are connected by proxy."

Then as Iago pats the wand at his side, Fae'shiel attempts to decipher what type of wand it happens to be. While commenting to the Dwarven Weaponsmith: "Would you by chance know of someone who might be able to translate the documents, or who might be able to translate my bracelet?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2012)

Markas looks to Iago after he answers the dwarf. "These secrets," he says trying to think through what the dwarf said. "They may lead to this Stony Tooth place, or to a weaponsmith around the corner," he sighs a little exasperated. 

"I don't want to be the downer here. I just don't wish to go on a wild goblin chase either. The quartermaster at the armory where I got the hammer didn't have any idea where it came from. And I spent the better part of today asking around to find someone to talk to and now it looks like a dead end. Please Master Ironhammer, do you know more of what happened to this blacksmith or if he had an apprentices that may have come to Venza?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2012)

The dwarf nods his head, "Ya all need a loremaster, as I be sayin'.  Der is one in Venza.  Scrawny dwarf by da name of Alton Gildenebbin.  Ya all shud go see him."

After providing directions on where to find the scholar, an apartment near the university of arcane studies, he finishes any transactions those of you were interested in.

Before you depart, he says, "Good luck to ya.  If ya do find any of Dergebbin's works, I be happy to buy 'em from ya."

        *GM:*  I hope you all are seeing that my NPCs are people with their own motivations.  I am endeavoring to provide individual personalities to the named ones so they are not just props, but sources of meaningful interaction.  And, not just a tool to advance to the next combat encounter and provide you all the answers.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 24, 2012)

"Thank you," Iago tells the dwarf.  "If we find anything of value, we will indeed give you a chance to look at it first."  The half-orc pauses, wondering for a moment at his own use of the word "we," but says nothing more.

He makes his way out of the shop, but pauses in the plaza outside.  Amid the smoke and the din of hammers from neighboring forges, he waits for the others to step out.  He seems to want to discuss matters with them.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

Markas tucks the hammer back into the loop on his sword belt. Feeling the weapon of both it and his dagger complementing his magical sword. Then he feels the weight of the heirloom weapon on his back. 

He watches the half-orc leave and wonders if he should catch up and see if their goals are one and the same. 

But first he needs to be better prepared for the long road ahead.

"Master Ironhammer," he says quickly trying to catch the dwarf before he goes back to hammering. "I would like to purchase one of your shields here and ask you a question."

Markas shows the dwaven smith the shield with the four dwarven faces and as he gets it down he asks. "How good are you at reforging weapons? I have this blade," he continues drawing the longsword from his back. "It is old and could use some work to make it stronger and sharper. Could you do it?"

[sblock=OOC] Trying to buy a masterwork heavy steel shield - that should be allowed without the 75% roll. Cost 150gp (sell back and shield cost cancel out)

And secondly I am trying to get the heirloom weapon turned into a masterwork weapon so I can get it enchanted later on. Not sure how this will work, but am willing to leave it with the dwarven smith for the remainder of this adventure, which should be enough time if it is the same as commissioning an item. (cost 300gp - already have spent gold on the item)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 25, 2012)

Hearing mention of a loremaster, Anna perks up.  Perhaps this is her chance to evade her captors after all...

"Now there is something much more up my alley.  I used to butter up academics and politicians all the time when I lived in Irthos." she says, a mischievous and somewhat flirtatious smile crossing her face. 

Upon noticing Fae'Shiel peering toward the wand at Iago's belt she cocks a knowing eyebrow and leans in closer to ask in hushed tones:

"If it isn't rude to ask, what facets of the Arcane are you most familiar with?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2012)

*GM:*  @HM, if you want to consider the item commissioned, that will be fine.  You are still going to be in Venza for a few days RL at least.  I will not move you all out until you are ready, regardless.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 26, 2012)

"I am mostly familiar with the magic of arcane combat. Though a few other area's are familiar to me as well." Fae'shiel says to Anna not quite sure why she was whispering. While saying this Fae'shiel was sheathing her Scimitar to protect it from the elements.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2012)

[sblock=GM Service Announcement]I head out tomorrow for a few nights stay in the wonderfully small island of Saipan. Staying in a Pacific Islands Club hotel. 

 Last time I stayed at one of those places, they only had WiFi available  in the lobby, but I was able to find a couch to sit and post some with  my laptop. So I might be running silent and dark for a few days since  the situation is unknown.  But, my regular posting schedule will resume  on the weekend.

However, I am waiting on you all to interact and move along when ready. The thread has been stagnant too long. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Iago waits outside, wondering what it is he can say to these strangers.  Was it really chance that brought them all together like this?  All the marks of a legendary smith, so rare, converging on the same handful of people on the same day?

[sblock=ooc]
Have a nice trip, PM![/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 29, 2012)

Marcus looks as if something slowly sinks in on him. He opens his mouth, but doesn't want to interrupt the two ladies talking. Instead he looks around one last time.

"Thank you for your time and recommendation. I think we'll be looking for this loremaster you have pointed out."

He tips one last smile to the Blacksmith before saluting the human.

"It was nice to meet you. Perhaps we'll bump into one another again sometime?"

With a soft chuckle he turns to Fae'shiel, resigned to the fact he'll have no choice.

"I think our best course of action is this loremaster, Gildenebbin. Perhaps the translation might help shed light on things? Should I go ahead and locate him?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Markas nods to the other human as he goes back to purchasing his new shield.

After he is done he thanks the smith and tells him he shall return in a couple days.

Stepping out into the street he is surprised when he sees Iago standing their as if waiting. "Odd day, today. Don't you agree?" he says with a smile.

[sblock=OOC]
Have a great time perrinmiller, and will put in the purchases on my character sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Don't get stranded on an island you weren't intending to go to. (sorry been watching the TV Series "Lost" lately and I have "stranded on an island" on the brain)[/sblock]

"Yes Marcus, I think that would be best, I shall join you all shortly when I conclude my conversation with the young Miss." She says to her friend.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 29, 2012)

Nodding to Marcus Anna chimes in "Yes, we will be along presently."

Turning back to Fae'shiel she continues "That is quite interesting... I must admit that is one area of magic I know very little about.  Care to walk as we talk?  I don't want to keep anyone waiting for us..."

[sblock=PM] Have fun! [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 29, 2012)

"Odd indeed," replies the half-orc.  But his smile is forced, and he still seems pensive.  "If you do not mind my asking, how did you come by that hammer?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 29, 2012)

Marcus smiles and provides a polite, departing bow to the ladies before making his way to the door. He steps out, and side steps the human this time, but stops when the half-orc inquires of the hammer. The Half-elf can't help but to stop a moment.

"I hope you don't mind if I stop and listen to the answer? if it is connected to the bracelet somehow, I'd like to know."

[sblock=ooc]Hey, I can do the quotes without having to remind myself 20 times now. Cool.  Be safe out there PM. I'm sure we can "harumpf" amongst ourselves until you return. Harumpfing, for those who may not get the reference, is what movies and shows used to have the people in the background, like at a restaurant or something, do. Just harumpf at one another for the sound. Grant, these days they actually delight in giving them small things to do. It's still fun to watch early 80's sitcoms like Night Court and watch how much the 'extras' pay attention to the stars. It's quite amusing.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 30, 2012)

"Yes, walking sounds good. So tell me, what area's of magic are you familiar with then?" Fae'shiel asks Anna curious as to what types of magic the younger lady was interested in.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 30, 2012)

As they begin to walk Anna replies  "My areas of familiarity are rather narrow actually.  I never received any kind of formal schooling, I just sort of... stumbled upon my abilities accidentally.  To answer your question in short, my field of expertise is enchantment, although I seem to have developed a knack for certain fey magics as well."  

Anna's eyes drift to the sword at Fae'shiel's belt, and she asks, "Your sword is very interesting as well.  You will have to tell me about it sometime.  I'm assuming it is similar to a familiar of sorts?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

mfloyd3 said:


> ...he still seems pensive.  "If you do not mind my asking, how did you come by that hammer?"




Markas involuntary puts a hand on the weapon. "I didn't steal it if that's what your thinking. It was a gift to help out should I ever come face to face with another demon. It... it was my reward for failure," Markas says with a hint of regret in his voice as he looks at the half-orc and half-elf. Watching them a moment he seems to come to a decision and continues.

"I came looking for information about the maker's mark on it because I thought maybe I could find other weapons like it. A weapon... a sword to use against the evil that walks within the walls of Venza." he says standing like the guardsman he once was. Shoulders back, head high, and a slight air of authority in his voice.

"I'm truly don't know anymore than what the blacksmith told us, but I do wish to help if your going looking for more weapons with the same mark."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 30, 2012)

"The Sword is..." Fae'shiel is about to say but is promptly cut off by the voice of the sword itself "Not a Familiar. And not amused."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 30, 2012)

Iago raises his hands in a reassuring gesture.  "Hold, I did not mean to accuse you of theft," he assures the warrior.  "I...the scrolls that led me here, I found in an abandoned Dwarven temple.  Now, I find myself at a smithy *on the same day as the owners of two rare weapons made by the same smith.*"  His voice is strained at the last.  

"I have no knowledge of the gods, but something is at work here.  I am going to meet this loremaster, and I...hope that you will come with me."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

Markas's grim look evaporates somewhat and he extends a hand to the half-orc. "Markas Shieldheart, formerly of the Venzian Tower Guard. Recently of... well lots of places actually."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 30, 2012)

Marcus watches the other two men amused. The half-orc noting he is going to the loremaster triggers Marcus to remember that is what he is supposed to be doing. He doesn't interrupt the introductions, letting nature take it's course, instead he looks back to the smithy as if expecting to see Lady Fae'shiel emerge. At that moment he looks she doesn't appear, so he turns his attention back to the two men.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 30, 2012)

"Wait, Markas Shieldheart of the Guard?" asks Iago.  He enthusiastically shakes the hand, seemingly awestruck.  "This is an honor, truly an honor.  I am Iago.  Of Venza," he adds.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

"Formerly," Markas adds a bit sadly. "It was hard for me to do my job after the... incident. But I am still trying to serve where and when I can."

"Well met, Iago."

Noticing the half-elf hasn't left or offered a name the warrior raises an eyebrow in his direction.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 31, 2012)

A confused and somewhat shocked expression crosses Anna's face as the sword speaks.

"Umm... No offense meant... Sir?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Aug 31, 2012)

"You are forgiven, little human, but let not that insult pass your lips again." The sword says to Anna while Fae'shiel is looking down at the sword with an odd expression on her face akin to what humans might refer to as Shock and Awe and possibly a little bit of fear mixed in. She then turns her attention back to Anna and says "My apologies, this is the first time it has spoken to anyone other than me..."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 31, 2012)

Seeing the warrior's attention turn to the half-elf, Iago turns to look as well.  "I am Iago," he says awkwardly, extending his hand even as he realizes the half-elf must surely have heard him just a moment before.  "You are with Lady Fae'Shiel?" he asks.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 31, 2012)

"Well then... I really must have upset it... him?"  Anna says to Fae'shiel, glancing warily at the sword.

"I'm interested to see you both at work however.  I haven't encountered anyone with such a radically different approach to magic from my own before." she continues, pausing after she hears Markas mention Fae'shiel's name.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 31, 2012)

Marcus' lip quirks at the left edge when he hears the Human's name, but he quickly catches it, although the bemused look is still on his face when the Human turns to him.

"My name's Marcus. Marcus Cole. Formerly of the Estate Guard of the Family Podera. I came to Venza from the Estate, days from here, as part of an escort for the Lady of the Estate and her daughter. Since our arrival here I have been...set free...from their service and have put my talents to work for others. Hunters and the like mostly."

He shrugs.

"Not much excitement to it, but it pays enough to eat on and get by. Recently I've been in the good fortune to travel with Lady Fae'shiel and have found her company most enjoyable. Thus far she seems to feel the same. A pleasure to meet the two of you. Iago. Markas."

He manages to keep his face somewhat normal until speaking the Human's name. A huge grin grosses his Half-Elven features as he does.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 1, 2012)

"I haven't really figured out what gender the sword identifies as. It seems to have a masculine sounding voice, but that could be simply a ruse. It has yet to tell me it's name, when I originally asked for it's name it said something about it not being relevant." Fae'shiel explains to Anna. She then blushes slightly in response to what Marcus had said.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2012)

[sblock=GM Service Announcement]Thanks, guys.  I am back home once more. Glad to see you all roleplaying without me.  Keep it up.  

When you are ready you can post your arrival at the loremaster's place, I will describe the new scene at that time. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 1, 2012)

"A pleasure to meet you as well," replies the half-orc, his civilized tones belying his beastial appearance.  But he still seems disturbed by events.  "Tell me, if it is not an inappropriate question, can you say how Lady Fae'Shiel came by her blade?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Markas shares a grin with the half-elf. "Well met," he says with a nod. "And well named. Ha ha!" 

"And to finish introductions you are the Lady Fae'shiel. And you milady?" he says with an asking eye to Anna.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 4, 2012)

Marcus turns as the ladies approach, at the Human's turning to them. He turns back as Iago queries on the sword. Marcus shakes his head.

"All I can say is that she found it, or perhaps was drawn to it, on our last excursion to deal with some interruptions to a local trade route. Beyond that, it is her story to tell. Speaking of stories to tell, we can keep talking while walking. If we are all going to see this loremaster, traveling together is as good a way as any, I would think."

He gives an inquiring look to his companions, at least for this trip through Venza's bustling streets.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Iago nods, seeming willing to move on to the lorekeeper as soon as introductions are finished.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 6, 2012)

Anna gives a slight nod.  "Anna Belacqua at your service sir.  And you are?" she asks in kind.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 6, 2012)

"Yes, I am Lady Fae'shiel. And with regard to the sword, perhaps I will tell you about it another time." Fae'shiel says glancing at Markas and then to Iago. She then nods at Marcus' suggestion that they continue on to the Loremaster.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2012)

*GM:*  I think you all are ready to move along.  If not, feel free to post retroactively in the past if necessary.     Following the directions to the loremaster, finds you all standing before a small three story townhouse.  The neighborhood is decent, better than average, without any slums or opulent villas. 

Walking up the short flight of steps out front, you can see the painted script lettering by the door that identifies the three different tenants by name with their apartment number.  Alton Gildennebbin is residing on the ground floor in Number 1.  There is a rope end sticking out from the wall by each of the names, clearly some way of announcing to the occupant they have a visitor.

Pulling on the rope, produces a muffled bell chiming, heard faintly coming from inside.  After a few moments you can hear an inner door opening, the some footsteps on the wood floor and then the building's front door opens.






A short balding dwarf, black beard and squinty eyes looks out.  He is wearing a plain robe of brown, some spectacles in a breast pocket and slippers on his feet.  He has a curious expression, "Yes? Can I help you?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 6, 2012)

"Yes, if it isn't too much trouble, we were told you might be able to help us with some translations that we have been having a hard time deciphering." Fae'shiel says to the Dwarf, indicating the Bracelet and the papers that Iago had been carrying.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 6, 2012)

Marcus adds to the comments from Fae'shiel.

"Master Ironhammer, the blacksmith, told us to seek out and where to find you."

[sblock=ooc]I hope I got his name right, I went back and looked it up and am still not sure.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2012)

OOC: Slight backtrack...



toasterferret said:


> Anna gives a slight nod.  "Anna Belacqua at your service sir.  And you are?" she asks in kind.




"Markas Shieldheart," the warrior answers with a slight bow. "And it is my honored to serve you, should the need arise." 

Looking at the backs of the others he adds, "Shall we be off then?"

_______________________________________

At the loremasters villa, Markas stands back and let's those more qualified do the talking. He cringes at the abrupness of the Lady Fae'shiel statement. Thinking it would have been better to introduce herself and used as little small talk to smooth things over before jumping at the reason for the visit first thing.

_{{ Now where did I learn that? }}_ Markas asks himself with a rueful grin. Unknown to him his long months spent traveling and dealing with strangers almost everyday has given the warrior a little more insight into how to approach others a bit better.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Chock Fae'shiel's abruptness and lack of small-talk to both her experiences with a certain Female Dwarf on her last adventure, and a general Elven Stereotype of Dwarves as being busy bodies intent on getting straight to work with little room for social niceties.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] No foul DC I was just playing up Marka's World Traveler trait. Thanks for the lead in. 

BTW I will mostly use his Diplomacy bonus for aiding others at +7 it's good but not great.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Iago simply nods politely to the dwarf, letting the more assertive elf handle the conversation.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2012)

The dwarf looks at the elven woman and her half-elven companion for moment and then notices the others are much larger and imposing figures.  Well, at least the human and half-orc.  The red-headed woman is barely visible behind those two.

Rubbing his chin, underneath his beard, he looks up as he thinks. "A blacksmith?  Hmmm, Ironhammer you say?  No, I do not know him.  Though, I do not spend much time in places like that."

"I presume you are not students of academia.  You could not find another dwarf to translate, eh?  Well, I do speak the language..."  He chuckles at his own wit.

"I am busy with my studies, so... Why bring this to me?" He is still standing in his doorstep.

        *GM:*  Denizel spent plenty of time with the scrolls and already translated the important parts.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 7, 2012)

The half-orc bridles at the insinuation he is not a scholar, but chokes it down.  This is not the time.

"We have translations," Iago clarifies. "But we need to know more about the person the text speaks of.  A master smith named Durgeddin."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking back at the Half-Orc, Fae'shiel says; "Pardon me Iago. But that isn't entirely accurate. We have part of the translations. Your papers are only translated up to a point, and I have yet to receive any translation at all regarding this bracelet." She then looks at the Dwarf somewhat insulted and says "I speak Common, Elven, the Language of the Inner Sea Region, Celestial, Orcish, Goblin, and I can read Lesser Runic. Whatever language these texts are in however is something that is unknown to me. I am inclined to believe it is an ancient dialect of Dwarven, which should be similar to Lesser Runic if I am not mistaken, but I can't figure out in what way they are similar. As for me not being a student of academia, that is simply not true. I have studied the Arcane Arts and other branches of Academia for at least 100 years."









*OOC:*


Is this sufficient small talk for you guys?


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 9, 2012)

Noticing a slight rise in tensions, Anna steps forward from the back of the group, next to Fae'shiel.

Placing her hand on the elf's shoulder, Anna quickly says:

"Pardon my interruption.  Master Gildennebbin, came to you because we need the assistance of a loremaster to give us context and fill in the gaps of what ISN'T contained in these translations.  I realize you are undoubtedly a busy man, but it appears to me that if we are on to something here, we could be on the verge of a discovery that would prove to be very exciting and important to our present day knowledge of dwarven lore."

Pausing for a moment, she continues: "We chose to come to you for aid because we thought it possible that you might be personally interested in what we are seeking."

Her piece being said, Anna takes a small step back again, just behind and to the side of Fae'shiel and Iago.









*OOC:*


 Taking 10 on a diplomacy check, for a total of 26


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2012)

The dwarf is oblivious to the elven woman's ruffled feathers over being mistaken for a warrior instead of a scholar.  After all the languages she mentioned, he is still not very impressed.

The half-orc's mention of a name from lore piques his interest and the red-headed human is quite charming and he cannot help but smile. 

He nods and gestures for you all to come in, "Well, come on in.  Take your shoes... hmm, maybe you better leave them on. Some of you probably have smelly feet."

He leads the way to the next door a few feet behind him and motions to a place in the dead-end hallway just past his interior door, "Leave your weapons out here, please."

"I think I have some manuscripts about the legendary weapons maker in here somewhere... just over there... no, back in the... hmmm, oh, I know.  They are over there," his voice trails off as he moves inside his apartment and out of view.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 9, 2012)

At precisely this moment, the sword itself speaks saying "I will not be left out of this conversation."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 9, 2012)

Iago nods to Anna, acknowledging her assistance, and steps inside and begins despositing his sizable collection of weapons in the space indicated.  He waits patiently as the lorekeeper wanders off, then looks over as the sword speaks, obviously startled.

"You speak?" asks the half-orc.  Then his thoughts catch up with the situation.  "Wait, you were crafted by Durgeddin -- Can you tell us anything about him?"  His attention is abruptly split between the absent loremaster and the talking sword.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2012)

Markas follows in behind the others wondering as he does about what or what not this dwarf may know. His ears perk up just as the sword speaks and he's glad to see the half-orc heard it too. 

"Thought I was hearing things." he says from the doorway. "I'm also not sure I trust leaving all our weapons behind unguarded. I could stay behind just in case."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 10, 2012)

Fae'shiel looks curiously at the Sword which up till now had been in it's Sheath. She Withdraws it from the Sheath surprised that it had spoken so openly to the rest of the assembled members of this group. The Blade, appears as a blackish hew, with a dark red hamon line on it. It has a silver cross-guard and a black hilt. The pommel of the sword is shaped in what appears to be the head of some sort of Dragonic entity. Once the blade is withdrawn from the Sheath, the sword begins explaining what it knows of the Dwarf known as Durgeddin.

"I know very little of the one who forged me. The Dwarf was not who imbued me with Intelligence after all. That was given to me by an Elven Archmage many long years ago. However I have been used by Elves and Dwarves alike as a weapon of War for a long long time."

With that said, the sword falls silent once again, opting to let what was said be. Fae'shiel for her part shrugs and re-sheaths the sword. She then turns to the others and says "I think it is fair to say that this sword is just as interested in finding out about Durgeddin as the rest of us are."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 10, 2012)

Marcus is shrugging his quiver from his back, standing patiently in the queue to place it into the indicated spot, when the sword's voice is heard. He stops moving and eyes Lady Fae'shiel and her weapon as she draws it and it gives what knowledge it might possess. The Human's comment brings a nervous nod from the Ranger as he, now somewhat reluctantly, places the quiver into the designated area. 

"I'm afraid that wouldn't do. You have your hammer, and it's mark, that you wish to inquire of. As I am only here to accompany and assist Lady Fae'shiel, I am willing to remain near, if it'll make you feel better. It makes the most sense that it be someone not directly involved in the questioning."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

Markas nods to the half-elf. "Thank you." he says as he then starts to pull his few weapons out of their sheathes. 

"I wonder if I should take the hammer to show him?" he asks no one in-particular. "No, if I need it I'll come back for it."


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 11, 2012)

Anna looks startled at the sword's sudden interruption, but quickly composes herself.  

Having no weapons to leave at the door, she stands in the doorframe waiting patiently for the group to decide who is leaving or keeping what.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2012)

The dwarf is heard to rummaging around in a room farther into his apartment while you discuss things in the building's entryway and hallway just inside.  

From his open door, you can see a short hallway from his foyer and an opening into a room that has the look of a library.

Drifting out for you to hear, "... Durgeddin... Durgeddin..."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Iago finishes depositing his weapons, though he does not leave any of the myriad vials or pouches he has tucked into his pockets.  "A weapon is a tool," says Iago, as if explaining his decision.  "If it does not get you what you want, do not use it." 

He nods to the others and makes his way to the dwarf's library.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 12, 2012)

Fae'shiel glances at Iago slightly and then at her sword fearing that she knows what is coming... though the sword doesn't actually say anything verbally. However it does intone to Fae'shiel the words 'arrogant half-orc' and then urges her to move into the room. Fae'shiel who wasn't carrying any weapons save for her longsword proceeds to enter the Dwarf's adobe, fearful that the Dwarf may object to her bringing her weapon inside, but not wanting to displease her sword either. She says out to the Loremaster, "My apologies good sir, but my sword insisted that I bring it along as it wants to hear about the Master Smith who made it as much as we do."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 12, 2012)

Marcus nods to the others, giving a quick glance to Lady Fae'shiel before assuming what might be considered a casual Guard stance near where the weapons have been deposited. He attempts to hear what is being said inside, but keeps his word to keep his eyes on everyone's gear, his own included, while the others are inside with the Loremaster.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2012)

As Iago and Fae'shil enter the library, the dwarf is engrossed in pulling out books and returning them.  He pulls out a roll of parchment and puts it back.  It would appear that the disorganization of his reading material is making it hard to find what he is looking for.

He only glances up at the female elf's pronouncement of her sword, "hmm, okay..."

It would appear he either misheard the comment about the sword's wishes or is too distracted by his search while the rest of you file in.  He continues and within a few moments he pulls out a scroll of rolled parchment and remarks, "Ahh, here we are."

"Dergeddin's last known forge was in the Glitterhame.  The stronghold was lost many years ago, and its location was not well known.  When the weapon smith settled there, he was not keen on having visitors outside of the clans."

"But, it was underneath the Stone Tooth as the legends have been told."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 13, 2012)

"Where is the Stone Tooth?" asks Iago.  "And can you tell us anything about the entrance?  How it might have been guarded, or concealed?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 13, 2012)

[sblock=To Perrinmiller]By my calculations, assuming 15 xp per day @ level 3, Marcus should have sufficient by day XP to make level 4, which would be nice before leaving town. Not sure if a) you have the same figures and b) if you are wanting to deal with that (though it'd be fairly quick) before we head out onto the adventure. Also, would you like me to make a perception check for him trying to listen to the conversation inside?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2012)

The loremaster keeps looking through his manuscripts for the answer to Iago's question. After a few moments he says, "Hmm, it says here that the Mountain Door was a great set of stone doors with marble stairs leading up to them, carved out of the rock...  Don't sound concealed at all..."

"There were defenses mentioned, but it doesn't say what they were..."

"Now, where is the Stone Tooth?" He asks himself and looks over at his bookshelves.

        *GM:*  Marcus can overhear, no one is talking softly and the doors are open.
Since Marcus is the only one with trained Know: Geography, he can roll that.

On 2 Sep Marcus reached 4th level, good catch. Go ahead and level up.  1st post is updated.

For everyone, you will get one more chance to shop before heading to the Stone Tooth.  I will let everyone have accumulated TGP up to that date available to spend.  I anticipate it will be about 45-55 days worth.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Marcus' Know-Geo, at his Char Level 3 bonus


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2012)

Markas clears his throat before asking the lore master another question. 

"You said the stronghold was lost. Lost to what exactly?" he asks wondering if the demoness and her minions might be part of the cause.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 15, 2012)

Before the loremaster can answer Markas' question the sword once again speaks up and says "I would wager a guess that it was probably lost to the Underdark and the denizens there in." This being said as Fae'shiel herself happens to be sitting herself down on one of the chairs that is not currently home to books, parchment, papyrus, quills, or other writing materials. She looks up to the others and says "If I may interpret, he means 'Dark Elves' and similar creatures."

The sword mumbles under it's 'breath' if you could call it that... something about having to have an interpreter, and then falls silent. Meanwhile Fae'shiel says to the Dwarf, "How is it that something that is as obvious as a mountain with a huge set of stone doors, and a series of massive marble stairs (I would assume polished), managed to prevent a huge throng of visitors from coming to see the Legendary Dwarven Smith. I would think something that iconic would attract tourists like rats attract the plague?" Fae'shiel then glances over to the others wanting to gauge their reactions to his description of the city.









*OOC:*


I rolled dungeoneering in case the swords knowledge of the underdark, and Fae'shiel's own knowledge of her species needs to be validated, but I don't think they should need to be. Especially considering what the sword's special purpose happens to be and considering Fae'shiel is an Elf, I would assume she at least is aware of the existence of the Underdark and the Dark Elves (Drow).


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2012)

The loremaster begins reading from a passage as he tries to answer the questions.  He was too absorbed in the quest for knowledge to register that a voice was coming from a sword instead of one of the more silent visitors.

"Well, Dergeddin was said to be crafting weapons for the clan's war against the orcs, stockpiling the blades and axes in the dwarven vaults.  The exact location was supposed to be a secret.  One fairly well kept, since I am still not sure where it is exactly."

"Ahh, here we are.  Maybe this will shed some light."

"From this hidden redoubt, the dwarven smith wagged a decades-long vendetta against all orc-kind, until one day his enemies discovered his fortress and sacked it.  It is said Dergeddin and his followers perished, and much wealth was carried away. By the Great Own's beard, this is tale to fire one's blood, yeah?"

"However, rumors persist that the deepest vaults and armories were yet hidden and untouched. It is said the extraordinary blades still await in the darkness of the lower depths."

"Hmm, nothing about dark elves and the Underdark. But, since the stronghold went deep into the mountain, that is certainly a possible danger.  Orcs are persistent, but not so bright. They could have had help, I suppose." 

He looks over his spectacles at all of you in his library, expectantly. He appears to notice the sword for the first time.

 [sblock=Marcus's Knowledge]Amazingly enough, Marcus has heard of a mountain called the Stone Tooth.  It is about 3 days march north of a mining town of Blasingdell.  He remembers it from its funny shape.  But he forgets why is was important since he was looking for something else at the time.

Blasingdell is on the northern frontier, it will take a about 4 days to get there via the nearest portals.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 17, 2012)

"Interesting," mulls Iago.  "But even if it is true, and the weapons are still there, it does us no good if we cannot find the Stone Tooth."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 17, 2012)

Marcus leans against the wall near the spot where the weapons are gathered. He listens, though so far he hasn't really heard anything of import to him. Until he hears the Loremaster describing the formation and the comment about the Orcs attacking. His eyebrows go up and he debates for a moment if he should interrupt. He moves to the doorway and stops there, where he can still keep an eye on the parties assembled weapons. He then calls into the room.

"There's a mountain that looks like that. I seem to recall running across it once. Escorting a merchant train. We were going to Blasingdell, north of here by a few days. Why they wanted two wagons loaded with corn I don't know, but the fields turned out plenty of extra. There was some guy, sounded like he was drunk, talking about the mountain to the north. I took a look for it as we were gearing up to leave. I could see it, sort of toothy shaped. I didn't pay him much mind, but from the description I heard, that sounds like the place. The mountain is a couple of days or a little more north of Blasingdell."


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 17, 2012)

"That sounds promising..." Anna chimes in.

"Although it seems a little too easy doesn't it?  If the location of the Stone Tooth is known, why hasn't it been ransacked already?  Certainly we aren't the first to think of exploring it...


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 19, 2012)

Iago looks down at the loremaster.  "Are there any clues in your books that that could be the right mountain?  Any evidence, one way or another?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2012)

On hearing the information from the half-elf that belatedly wandered in, the loremaster sets aside his manuscripts.  He gathers a feathered quill and a vial of ink as he moves to sit at his small wooden desk with some parchment.

"Blasingdell you say?  Well, let me write this down. Interesting, I am not sure that town existed back in Durgeddin's day or not."

So absorbed in his note taking, he doesn't even look up when the half-orc asks a question.

"Hmm, no sir.  There is no mention of the town in any of my research.  I have heard of the name, but did not realize it was near the Stone Tooth mountain."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 19, 2012)

The half-orc frowns and mulls it over.  "What do you think?" he asks.  But the question is addressed to the gaggle of people who came in with him, not to the dwarf.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Markas takes in the news and let's it tumble in his mind for a few minutes.

"Iago. Do you believe that the fates might have had a small part in bring this... ensemble together?" he asks seriously.

 "For if you do, as I do now, then I think Marcus's little mountain outside Bladsingdell is our next step."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

"I know nothing of the ways of gods or fate," answers Iago.  "Though it sometimes seems to me we are all merely playthings for beings that exist beyond our reality, as if events are manipulated solely for the entertainment of creatures beyond our ken.  But I can find no other explanation for these coincidences but the hand of fate."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Markas takes on a worried look. "I don't like being anyone's pawn more than you."

He looks over at the half-orc and suddenly can't contain his grin, "I'd rather be a knight."


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 21, 2012)

Anna smiles over at Markas

"Now Markas, don't be so quick to dismiss the pawn.  It can quite often become a very key piece in the game... and oft overlooked"

Her smile comes off as just a bit unsettling, almost giving the impression she is not just making a joke about game pieces.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 22, 2012)

"What are these Pawns you speak of?" Fae'shiel asks, having never played the game of chess in her life, or seen a chess game being played, or for that matter heard of the game of chess before, she has no idea what a pawn happens to be. The only reason she knows what a Knight is, is because even the Elves have Orders of Knighthoods.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 23, 2012)

Marcus keeps quiet while the jesting goes on inside, his eyes turning to the party's items.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 23, 2012)

"A pawn is a...piece in a game," explains Iago.  A thought seems to strike him funny, though something stirs behind his eyes that is not entirely humor.  "But if it is aggressive enough, it can become royalty."

"Loremaster, thank you for your help," Iago tells him.  He pulls out his money pouch, clearly intending payment.  "Is there anything else you can tell us of the legend?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 23, 2012)

"Oh so a pawn is like a oeecelair ceananca sill then?" Fae'shiel asks Iago, clearly assuming that her question would have some meaning to the Half-Orc. Her questioning of the Loremaster done Fae'shiel returns to the hallway. Where she waits for the others to finish.

[sblock=Elven]What Fae'shiel said in Elven was "Foolish Little Man" which is the name of a piece in the Elven equivalent to chess [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 23, 2012)

"Exactly" Anna responds.  

"I'm not certain I like the elvish translation however..." she continues with a smile.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2012)

Loremaster Gildennebbin shakes his head and removes his spectacles and smiles at the half-orc, "No payment necessary, my boy.  If you have given me correct information, that is all I need.  If you intend to search out the vaults of the legendary weaponsmith, please come back and tell me your tales. That would a fair trade."

He follows you out of his apartment and waves farewell from the building's open doorway after you collect your belongings.

You are standing in the street once more.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 23, 2012)

"If you could, please pick a location where we can all meet before leaving the city? I have to go make some last minute purchases and collect my adventuring gear. I only brought the sword with me because of rumors I had heard about certain dangers in the city as of late." Fae'shiel says to Iago, Markas, and Anna, while looking askance of Marcus as to whether he would be staying with them or coming along with her.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Iago is a bit taken aback by the elf's casual statement as to where they would "all" meet, but the others seem committed.  He looks to Marcus.  "What is the best way to get to Blasingdell?" he asks.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 24, 2012)

Marcus retrieves his quiver and shrugs it back to his back with a soft grunt.

"If I'd remembered that earlier...but the fellow telling the tales of the place was such a drunken lush."

He follows the others clear of the Loremaster's apartment after bowing politely and thanking him for his help. As the group stops and Lady Fae'shiel and the Half-Orc speak...

"Blasingdell is maybe four days from there, from the closest spot we could reach from the city proper, if I remember right."

Having answered Iago's query the Ranger shrugs his quiver again.

"Lady Fae'shiel might have a point. If we're going to have to travel several days just to reach Blassingdell, we might want to make sure we're all prepared for such a trip. That is for all who will go. I will follow Lady Fae'shiel, and she seems committed. What of the rest of you?"

Marcus will consider the question of where to meet, after considering the current time of day, unless someone else has a good suggestion.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Markas joins the others outside quietly brooding to himself. He wondered how far he was willing to go to find a weapon capable of defeating the evil demoness and her minions. 

As he adjust the straps of his sword belt his mind is made up for him. "If your all going I would like to accompany you," he says looking at Iago and Fae'shiel. "I swear to protect all of you with my very life."
_
{{ Now where did that come from? }} _he asks himself and tries to hide the shock on his face. _{{ Probably all that dumb talk of wanting to be a knight. }}
_


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 26, 2012)

"Um...I would be honored to have you along."  Answers Iago, taken aback by Markas' commitment, but trying to be gracious.  "Let us make our preparations, and meet at Benedetto tomorrow at dawn, ready to depart."


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 26, 2012)

Walking up to Fae'Shiel Anna remarks:

"If this really is a piece to the puzzle that is your magnificent sword, I would be honored to tag along and learn what I could."

She pauses for a moment before continuing, "I do think I need to pick up some supplies before we leave however...."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

"I'll be there," Markas says holding out his hand to Iago. "To a prosperous venture."

[sblock=OOC] Working on Stat block and buying a few things - might go to the Mystic Peral and pick up one of their cure lights not sure yet.

ready to advance when all of you are.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas Wiki page
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48 _Current:_ 48
*CMB:* +7* CMD:* 18(20 vs. trips and grapples) 
*Fort:* +6* Reflex:* +2* Will*: +2
*Special:* +3 to save vs fear
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Consumables:*
brooch(101)
torches(4)
rations(4)
pitons(4)
potion:stabilize
potion:cure light(2)

*XP Tracker:*
Starting XP: 8,473
Days needed to level up: 70 (Oct 16th)
Days played: 51
Encounter XP gained (off-set): 0 [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Perrin do you want us to role play our purchases, picking up of gear, and other things, here or in the threads that they would normally occur in?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2012)

*GM:*  You can make your purchases in Mystic Pearl as normal, role-playing here if you wish to have an audience.  If you want to commission something, you can pick it up in the Mystic Pearl in Blasingdell. You can shop again there as well, but it is not a city.

I think were are ready to move along. Everyone should summarize  their time in between the current scene and the meeting time.  Listing preparations? Once everyone has rendezvoused, I can post your departure from Venza.

As always, feel free to interact as much as you wish.  I will wait for you to finish if necessary.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 29, 2012)

Iago takes Markas' hand.  "Indeed," he affirms.  "Let us find what fate has in store for us.  I hope to see all of you at the Plaza tomorrow," he adds, and makes similar farewells to his other new comrades.

[sblock=ooc]
Iago is going to swing by the Mystic Pearl and pick up a Cure Light Wounds wand, and possibly an Identify wand.

It might be a good idea to have a meta conversation about combat roles and tactics for our characters.  It seems to me that Markas and Fae'Shiel are our front-line fighters, Marcus is ranged, Anna seems to me like she would use single-target spells (but maybe I've misread things).  Iago is kind of a switch-hitter moving between ranged and melee damage.  He seems like a natural choice for rear-guard.  Does this seem reasonable?

I'll get Iago a CLW wand for healing (that will probably be a bit light for the amount of damage we are taking, but we can see).  Also, Iago can play traps person, though this is not a real strength of his.

We seem to have a gap in terms of good buffs for the party, and handling traps, secret doors, etc.  Anyone got any creative ideas?
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Sep 29, 2012)

Fae'shiel nods curtly agreeing to the meeting place that Iago and Marcus had set up for the group. Once that is settled, she and the sword lead Marcus away from the others and head back to her estate. After several minutes of walking, the three of them have safely arrived, and Fae'shiel asks the doorman to see them in.

Once inside a younger servant brings Fae'shiel and Marcus some refreshments, though Fae'shiel herself does not seem all that interested in the refreshments. She instead says "Please, entertain yourself here for a few minutes while I go make preparations for our journey." With that said, and taking the sword in tow, Fae'shiel climbs the stairs to her personal rooms, and begins collecting her possessions that she would be bringing with her on this journey.

Among these possessions she packs her newly acquired armor, her finely crafted longbow, her spell component pouch, and several other items that should prove relatively useful. She does make one stop after collecting these items in her arcane laboratory, she is determined to bring along her families arcane workbook, so that both she and Marcus can continue working on his spellcasting skills, and so that she can manage to continue gaining some benefit from it when learning any new spells while on the road.

With all that done and said she returns to Marcus and says "If you are ready, we can make a quick pit stop at the Mystic Pearl. I have some idea's for some goods that will really benefit us during this journey."

[sblock=OOC]want to go to the Mystic Pearl to pick up the items I already set aside for purchase for Fae'shiel. These items include a Scroll of Cat's Grace, a Scroll of Bull's Strength, a Brooch of Shielding, and Materials to scribe the two scrolls into Fae'shiel's spellbook.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 1, 2012)

Marcus does his part of sitting and waiting. He busies himself by taking in some of the titles of books that Fae'shiel has collected in the study and sipping on whatever refreshment was given. He settles down and leans back, resting his eyes, though he opens them and stands as he hears the light footsteps of the Magus ascending. He nods to her suggestion.

"A good idea. I might find something of interest there as well. From there I will take my leave for the evening. Should I return here in the morning to meet with you or meet you at the meeting place with the others?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2012)

As Markas waits he strokes Scabbards neck to calm the horse. "Easy boy," he says soothingly. "I know you've been cooped up for a while. And soon we'll both get a change of scenery."

[sblock=Meta gaming away]
First off Anna is sitting on 6,000+ gp ??? What are you saving for?  So she should be shopping.

She is defiantly the face I hope she can talk us out of a few scrapes.

I'm thinking everyone but Markas should have a bow in hand as we move - outdoors/open areas. Markas can take point and moving slowly (20' a round) and using total defense (A:27 - 28 in 15 days  ) he would make a pretty good shield wall in 10' wide tunnels. And I was wondering if during ranged combat, say outdoors mostly, if he were to kneel in front of the archers would he provide them with Partial Cover? Thinking that he would be like a low obstacle and thus give the bowmen (and Fae'shiel) behind him +2 AC while he hides behind his shield.

When in tight areas and hallways maybe Marcus should switch to his longspear and be behind Markas, since without Precise Shot a -4 to fire into melee is a major penalty. This is probably when everyone else will be casting the most.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 1, 2012)

"Don't be silly. I had a room prepared for you in the Manner. You are more than welcome to stay here for the night. I wouldn't dream of forcing you to stay in that horrible Inn unless you really wanted too." Fae'shiel says while she is blushing madly at the thought of having Marcus stay under the same roof as herself. Though the thought of traveling with him again is doing even worse things to her at the moment. Her heartbeat is far heavier than it should be in a calm situation such as this, and her body temperature has seemingly sky rocketed. It is easy to tell what her emotions are screaming to all but the most oblivious.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 1, 2012)

Anna quietly sets out to the Mystic Pearl, intent on purchasing some supplies. 

"See you tomorrow!" she calls back over her shoulder, before disappearing around a corner.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 2, 2012)

Marcus does his best to not notice the signs in the Elf before him, keenly aware of his own half-breed status. Instead he focuses on the shopping trip.

"Well, there might be something good at the Mystic Pearl. I feel a bit under prepared for if we get caught in tight quarters. With only my cestus, I won't be much help. Perhaps I can find a short blade of some kind, a short sword perhaps. Something that will not get so much in my way, but will be there and handy in a pinch. Let me know when you are ready to head to the Mystic Pearl."

[sblock=ooc]Going to make pre-emptive roll in MP for him. Failed to get him the cold iron tipped longspear, but maybe I can get him a cold iron sword.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 2, 2012)

"I have gathered my supplies, and I am ready to head out whenever you are. Though the items I want to obtain from the Mystic Pearl may require some time to study so as to add them to my spellbook. Hopefully there will be enough time on the trip." Fae'shiel says indicating for Marcus to lead the way to the Pearl. She attempts to hide a slight chuckle at one of the sentences that Marcus had uttered, figuring that he probably hadn't intended for it to have the meaning that she wants it to have.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

OOC: Status everyone? Markas is at the rendezvous spot waiting alongside his horse.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

*GM:*  The DM is standing by at the rendezvous point as well.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 5, 2012)

Iago rises early and methodically packs his gear.  He says good-bye to his housekeeper, paying two months' rent ahead of time and confirming their arrangements.  Then he makes his way to the plaza.

The heavily armed half-orc draws a few glances in the plaza, but it is Venza and neither the populace nor the Whitecloaks see cause to respond.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 6, 2012)

Marcus accompanies Fae'shiel to the Mystic Pearl. As she busies herself with her affairs, the ranger wanders through looking at this and that item, while keeping an ear and eye on the Elf in case he is required. As he considers the odd turn his lot in life has taken over the last months, he stops up short before an open display of short swords. A variety of colors, shapes, sizes and from what he can tell, craftsmanship. Two in particular catch his eye, drawing him to gaze closer. He is eyeing one closely enough that he doesn't hear, or see, the halfling female pad up behind him. It isn't until she speaks he is aware, and it is all he can do not to jump out of his boots.

"Our most popular selection. You have excellent taste in what you over tall folk like to call Short Swords. My personal favorite is the blue hilted number on the left there. Then again, I might be a little bias, since a friend of a friend actually made that. So what are you looking for?"

Marcus gathers himself. 

"Something light, short, yet sturdy and well made. I am not really used to using a blade, I'm used to using a hammer, but it seems we are going cave diving and having a 10 foot hammer just isn't good. Something I can minimize the threat to my companions would be nice."

The halfling nods, her eyes alight with that glimmer of mischief, but she turns and calls out an odd sounding name, which brings over a rather gruff looking blond humanoid. She has a bucket strapped to her back. She arrives and stops, eyes on the halfling.

"The gentleman would like a look at one of these swords, could you please?"

The woman nods and turns to face the case. She just...stands there. Something gooey, like a slime or something of the like, oozes out of the barrel on her back and stops on her shoulder. A decent mound of it forms on her shoulder. Marcus finds himself having a defensive reaction, although neither of the women seem concerned. The mass of goo forms itself into the shape of a small anvil, then that of a hammer. Then lastly a sword like shape. To his surprise the halfling nods, now talking to the goo.

"I would suggest he check with a smith for a custom one Zef, but he has said that they are heading onto caves, so likely the poor bean pole hasn't the time to wait for one properly forged."

The goo forms into a hand and turns palm up in a gesture of surrender. It turns into a vaguely birdlike shape, which slowly bubbles down to the goo again. It oozes back down her shoulder, leaving no trail or sign of harm. The woman turns and looks to the halfling, who nods.

"Thank you. That will be all."

The humanoid grunts, nods an ascent and shuffles off into the crowd. Marcus turns and opens his mouth, only to be giggled at by the halfling woman.

"This world is a wonder filled place. You will see far more bizarre things than Zef outside of Venza. Then again, on certain days, you might see such right here! Now, let me see your palm."

She takes Marcus' palm in her hands and eyes it carefully. She turns her gaze to the sword display. She nods and reaches in, grabbing a rather plan looking sword with a forest green handle to it.

"Aneegus made this one, or so I've been told. Then again, I've no idea who that is."

She pauses again to giggle.

"Anyway, it is actually forged with cold iron. Tough, rugged blade. Here try it."

The sword is set, pummel first, into Marcus' hand and he experiments around with it. Finally, after a few moments of tinkering he nods.

'I don't feel like I'm accidentally going to slice someone's arm off or something. It feels almost exactly balanced."

The halfling nods.

"Short swords in the right hands can be a nasty weapon, or a life saving tool. You will have to come back and tell me how this goes. My name is Breinna. I don't usually work with you tall folk on your gear, but we're a bit short handed today. Here, let e get it's sheath for you and we'll get it into your belt right. That'll be..."

As she talks about the pricing and care for the blade, she leads Marcus to a counter where a half-orc sits on a stool behind it, a rather nasty looking club in his hand, watching the hub-bub in the store.

A fair price for a nice blade. Especially for someone as sword novice as I."

The halfling laughs at him and hands him a small card. 

This has the proper care instructions on it for your sword. Just in case you need to refer to it sometime. It looks as if your lady friend is about done with her shopping. If you find any really unique trinkets out there, don't forget to run them by here. It is, after all, our business."

Marcus nods and heads over to where Lady Fae'shiel is wrapping up her purchase of materials and scrolls. Once she is done, he follows her out again into the streets of Venza.

"It would be rather rude of me not to make sure you got home safely, would it not? And if I am not mistaken, the meeting place is actually easier to reach from your part of town than from the docks. I'll try not to snore, if that offer of a room is still open?"

=====================

The following morning, Marcus again is following Fae'shiel, though perhaps half a step closer than he has in the past. When the pair arrive he smiles and greets those already present.

"I almost feel an air of anticipation. I also hope I can remember the road we're looking for."

He chuckles softly

[sblock=ooc]Heading out to man a yardsale. Should get to post tonight or tomorrow. Loves me a three day weekend.  I will add Marcus' sword to his char sheet and deduct the $ before my next post here.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 6, 2012)

Fae'shiel demurely follows Marcus to the Mystic Pearl, once there he parts company with her, though she does notice him keeping an eye on her from a distance, each time she notices this she blushes intensely, as she can't help herself around him at the moment. She knows he is not comfortable with her attentions, but she has been a bit smitten by him. The only problem with pursuing a relationship with Marcus that she has to contend with is the fact that he will age and grow old while she will remain young and vital. It is a problem that many young Elves have to contend with, to pursue love for love's sake, or to accept the cruel fate, and marry someone you may not love.

Meanwhile, a clerk has come up to Fae'shiel and promptly asks "Is there anything I can assist you with this fine evening?" this leaves Fae'shiel slightly taken aback, but she quickly recovers and says "Yes, I was wondering if you could help me find a few Scrolls. Also I am looking for a particular type of enchanted jewelry, one that could shield me against certain offensive spells."

The clerk smiles and says "Right this way, right this way. Over here is our collection of Scrolls. I am sure you can find everything you are looking for. Right next to it is our selection of Arcane writing supplies should you wish to transcribe your spells into your spell book. Now all the on the other side of the store we have a beautiful pearl brooch that can serve the purpose I think you are asking about. It only protects against a minor spell, and it is slightly used. But it is a lovely piece don't you agree?" as she leads Fae'shiel to various different booths within the store.

Fae'shiel nods and says "Yes, I think this brooch should do nicely. And I shall look through the scrolls and see which I want. I could also use some of the transcribing materials, thank you for suggesting that." after which she spends a bit of time browsing the scrolls looking for just the right ones for what she intends to do with them. Once selected she gathers the writing materials, and the scrolls and returns to the counter where the clerk had been waiting with the brooch.

Once at the Counter, Fae'shiel makes her purchases, after which she waits patiently for Marcus to finish what he is doing, and when he returns to her side and mentions snoring she says "Oh, well the house's walls are sturdy enough that it shouldn't be all that much of a problem. And if it is, I can always have the servants move your room to the other side of the house..."

With that said, Fae'shiel and Marcus make their way back to her place, where they spend the night in the comfort of a private home as opposed to in the boistrous din of the Dunn Wright Inn.

-------------------------------------------

In the morning Fae'shiel accompanies Marcus to the meeting place. When he mentions that he may not remember the road they are looking for, Fae'shiel says "I trust your memory to be sound."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

> "I trust your memory to be sound."





"As do I." Markas says looking up from inspecting a hoof. "I don't think wondering the woods for days at a time sounds like much fun."

[sblock]

A head's up as Markas well be Level 5 on MON 15th do to time XP. Here's a look at the upgrades. Not much but the HP and added attack/dmg might come in handy.


```
Level 5: 
         Class: Fighter
           BAB: +4 to +5
          Fort: +4 to +4
           Ref: +1 to +1
          Will: +1 to +1
          Feat: Dodge
Class Features: weapon training 1 Group: blades, heavy
   (Max -2) HP: +12 = (1d10 - 2 = 8) + 2 [CON] + 1 [FC] +1 [feat] 
                + 48 (Old Total) = 60
     Skill Pts: +03 = +02 (Class) + 01 (Human) + 12 (Old Total) = 15
        Skills: +1 Know(religion), +1 Diplomacy, +1 Perception 
 Favored Class: +1 to HP
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2012)

After giving up on Anna, the four of you depart from your rendezvous location in Venza and head towards the portal that will take you near the mining town and the mountains.  To heroes such as yourselves, there is little to fear in the way of monsters and bandits in the immediate lands around the City of Glass.

You pass though the portal and reach the frontier lands of the mountain foothills, staying in a village that night.  The journey over the next three days brought more snippets of rumors about Dergeddin having vast stores of treasures and finely craft weapons.  People have heard of The Stone Tooth and rumors claim the area is untamed, yet no one has revealed that Dergeddin's hidden vaults lie underneath the spire.  

During the  late afternoon, you have arrived at Blasingdell, traveling north on the roads from the portal, to find a thriving mining town for the northern frontier.  It is the last stop of decent civilization before you continue your trek north to reach the old dwarven stronghold about three days march further north. Dark, deeply forested hills rise beyond the town's outskirts.

You have heard the place to stay is The Griffon's Nest inn and tavern.

Blasingdell Area Map
Blasingdell Town Map


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 11, 2012)

Marcus is fairly quiet during the early parts of the trip, the ranger keeping his eyes and ears peeled for any sign of trouble or anything else. His relief is very plain upon arriving at the first village. He seems a little more at ease, cracking a joke here or there as the group travels. Finally, Blasingdell stands before them.

"Dirty, dusty...just like I remember it. I was always so glad to get here, the journey finally over. Though I can't say I've ever stayed at the Griffon's Nest. At last not that I remember. I do remember the drunken babbler that I remembered last week was at the Miner's Pick, but that's on the north side of town, near the barracks for the militia. We mostly kept away from that area but that one trip. Spent the rest of the stay at the Warehouse."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 11, 2012)

"The Griffon's Nest it is, then," says Iago.  "Come, we will toast our coming success.  And perhaps we can make a few discreet inquiries.  The locals may have seen this gate, or have some knowledge of it."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 11, 2012)

Since the idea is to celebrate their coming success, Fae'shiel sincerely hopes that this human bar has a stock of Elven Feywine, as that is the traditional elven drink for a celebration. Afterall, it has been quite a while since she has had the privilege to taste this Elven delicacy.

She nods at Iago's suggestion and says "Yes, that Inn does sound like the optimal location. Let us stay there. Hopefully they will have a drink that agree's with each of us."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

Markas keeps silent as he sits and sips his beer. He thinks back to other companions whom he shared both the road and a table with years ago.

He stares of remembering each face and wondering if they are alright, and sharing ale and laughter amongst themselves right now.

Taking a sip he asks Marcus, "Who many days till we reach our destination?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2012)

The Griffin Nest inn and tavern is a pleasant enough place run by a plump female half-elf named Sarel Bankdown.






She is a nice enough matronly woman, even if she is not the most attractive.

"Welcome, dearies.  Come, come.  Please take a seat and I will have some food and drink brought.  Would you like rooms for the night as well?"






The taproom of the tavern isn't very crowded, but not empty either.  Finding a table for the four of you is easily done.  Barmaids bring the food and drink you order after a while.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Iago thanks the barmaid and gratefully partakes of both stew and ale.  He enjoys the meal, making pleasant conversation with his comrades, but as they finish their repast his mind turns to business again.  

"Perhaps we should ask Mistress Bankdown about the Stone Tooth," he offers.  "Even if she does not know it herself, she could surely help us find someone who does.  Do you think we should look for a guide for this leg of the trip?"  He adds.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 13, 2012)

mfloyd3 said:


> Do you think we should look for a guide for this leg of the trip?"  He adds.




[sblock=off topic]And split our XP with another person, are you daft????[/sblock]

Fae'shiel grimaces at the suggestion of bringing along an innocent bystander on this journey. While it sounded sensible on the surface, she wasn't sure she wanted to risk the safety of someone who could have built a life and family here in this town on the hunch that there is something valuable in this fortress. Especially since it is an abandoned fortress. For all they know they could discover a dragon, or worse sleeping at the center of the fortress. She looks to Marcus for support in what she is about to say, hoping he won't object to her sensible counter-argument to Iago's request to seek assistance in the town. "I don't know if it would be a good idea to bring a local along with us. We don't know for certain what dangers lay in the Stronghold, it would be foolish for us, who aren't natives here to involve the locals of this town in an affair that doesn't necessarily involve them."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2012)

[sblock=Off topic]Funny comic link, thanks.
But, seriously, any local woodsman hireling (level 1-2 NPC-classed guide) is considered a prop and takes no share of XP or treasure.  You would just have to pay them. And, potentially give them hazardous duty pay if they get caught in a battle.  Pay death benefits to their family if you let them get killed (sullying your reputation in the process  ).[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 13, 2012)

[sblock=Off-topic]It might interest you to know, that the obviously good aligned main characters of that comic, justified the actions of slamming the head of the innocent bystander into the wall simply by saying that it was the lesser of two evils. Either they knock him unconscious and thus remove him from the combat. Or the enemy will target the innocent bystander instead of the player characters whom they should be targeting.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 14, 2012)

Marcus is paying attention to the conversation, so catches the look from Fae'shiel. He speaks up following her comment.

"Indeed. If we are going to have to have a guide, it would be best it were a professional soldier. But the more we can limit the better. Each of us has a reason to be looking for this place. If I can get a good enough idea of where the mountain in question is located, I can get us there. It will just take a little time."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Iago looks at the others at the table, a little surprised.  "I was not suggesting we drag some hapless local into the bowels of the mountain," he clarifies.  "Just that we find someone who knows the area well to help us find the door.  Anyone who knows the land could judge for themselves if they were willing to risk the trip -- And we could pay them a fair price for it.  Besides, for all we know, the whole place is collapsed and the village children play in the ruins.  We should at least put our questions to a possible guide."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

"I differ to all of you. I am by no means a good tracker or guide. I have traveled the wilds before so can help a little." Markas offers as he watches the quiet tap room.

OOC: It's good to be the brawn sometimes. No decision making. Also LvL 5 Woo hoooooo


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2012)

As you all are talking, there is nothing noteworthy going on around you.  Even if someone is overhearing or eavesdropping on your conversation, it would appear to be drawing little interest. People are content to mind their own business around you.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

Markas wonders at the amount of time the group may be in the woods and voices a concern. "When we find this mountain we will most certainly be doing a lot of exploring underground. I almost want to leave Scabbard (that's his horse) behind and pick him up on the way back to Venza. But the big horse could come in handy if we find any major treasure or if bad luck strikes and we need him to carry one of us back here for healing."

He frowns at that line of thinking then asks, "What do the rest of you think?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 22, 2012)

Marcus considers the thought of the horse. 

"That would be handy, but underground there is no guarantee for his safety. We might find a spot too narrow for him to pass through. I think we could probably leave him here, though I can't say where. I never asked where our horses were stabled after our deliveries and before we headed home."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 23, 2012)

Fae'shiel considers the opinions of both Marcus and Markas, and responds to the two of them saying... "We could of course bring the horse to the entrance of the Cavern, and assuming there are tree's nearby, tie the horse to one of the Tree's. Though there is no way to guarantee the safety of the Horse while we are not around. Unless of course we were to get that guide, and we paid him enough to stand watch over the horse?" As she finishes saying this, she takes a gentle sip of the honey mead that was provided for her. Once that is complete she samples the bread and stew, though such rough food is not entirely to her tastes.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 23, 2012)

"Let's make some inquiries, then," Offers Iago.  "We can probably learn a bit about the lay of the land for the price of a couple of ales, and then decide how to proceed."

He looks around, deciding to wait for the innkeeper to return and ask her advice in finding a guide.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarel Bankdown eventually makes her rounds back in your direction.  She is a friendly woman and is quite chatty with several of the patrons, so it takes awhile.






"How do you all fare this evening?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 23, 2012)

"Quite well, thank you, the stew was excellent," offers Iago, perhaps trying a bit too hard.  He gives up and simply takes the direct approach.  "Tell me, we are interested in the area around the Stone Tooth.  Do you know anyone who knows that territory well?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2012)

Sarel Bankdown's expression becomes somewhat circumspect as she looks to the half-orc.

 "Well there are some that venture up near there, but not many.   There are some homesteads in that direction and even some trappers that  do business.  But I have heard that things are getting dangerous as  well."

 "Just the other day, Jacob McAllister showed up in town having  narrowly escaped an ambush by bandits of some sort.  Hear him tell it,  there were a horde of ogres or hobgoblins.  But, more than likely the  first arrow that creased his shoulder had him so spooked that he leaped off  his wagon and ran as fast as he could."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 24, 2012)

"Indeed?  So that territory is dangerous?" He asks.  "What other kinds of goings on have there been?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2012)

Sarel replies, "Well, lots of rumors.  Orcs and golbins, of  course.  Bandits maybe.  I swear someone claimed to have seen the  silhouete of a dark colored dragon.  But, that's just crazy talk."

        *GM:*  Roll Gather Information checks
No need for everyone else to be so quiet, btw.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 25, 2012)

"Really?" asks Iago.  "Sounds like a dangerous place indeed."

The half-orc seems uncertain how to continue the conversation.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 25, 2012)

"Is there anyone around whom we could pay to take us? I am sure that it wouldn't be too horribly dangerous. I mean we are strong enough. What could lowly Goblins, and Orcs do to adventurers of our stature?" Fae'shiel asks Sarel with a keen interest showing on her face, though the appearance of a slightly overweight person of Elven descent at first caused Fae'shiel to wrinkle her nose in disgust, she has since decided that the woman is acceptable at least in personality.









*OOC:*


Of course you know this means that Fae'shiel comes off as a royal snob of epic proportions...


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]For those who haven't been by the AFK thread, I am in Memphis right now at business training so my ability to post is limited. Just so you know.[/sblock]

"Hmm."

Marcus doesn't seem to have much comment until the dragon like figure is mentioned, to that he sits forward and adds his voice in.

"Now that doesn't sound good. So far these orcs and the like have remained around the mountain?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

OOC: Hope it's ok to roll an aid another to try and add to Iago's roll. If not just use the roll below as a gather info check. EDIT: Well that doesn't matter either way, LOL

Quietly sipping his drink Markas still wonders what to do about his poor horse. When he hears about bandits and monsters in the area his conundrum only amplifies. On the one hand taking the horse could prove useful, on the other he could get the beast killed or worse. Coming out of his revere he asks, "Crazy talk normally has a grain if truth to it. Do you think we are ready for this endeavor Iago?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarel shrugs, "It isn't like there are many people heading all the  way up in that direction on purpose, mind you.  The farming  settlements have wooden palisades and the people only travel between  there and here during the day.  The mining camps caravan their goods  with armed escort when they come down from their mountain mines."

 "I have not heard of any raids on the farms and camps in recent  months. But, those are all within a day's walk from Blasingdell. Up  north by the Stone Tooth, it is a more wild land. You might find a  desperate person to show the way if you going up there hunting trouble."

 "However, It is not a tricky passage to reach the mountain from  what I understand, it is pretty distinctive once you see it.  A tooth  shaped spire sticking straight up, visible from miles around. Given you  only need to head along the northern road until you reach the last  settlement, then continue straight north for another day, I think you  will see it on the third day."

 "You can purchase an area map and then all you would need is a compass, I should think."

        *GM:*  The rolls represented gathering information for the rest of the scene.
I updated the 1st post.  The two maps for Blasingdell are linked there for easier reference.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 26, 2012)

"Thank you for your advice," says Iago.  "Perhaps we will investigate, and return with some tales to tell."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 30, 2012)

"Thank you for your assistance, madame." Fae'shiel says to the Barkeeper. She then turns to the others and says "Well should we see about finding a Compass and Map Maker, or should we attempt to find someone desperate enough to lead us up there?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2012)

Sarel smiles and leaves you to your business, "You are welcome, dearies."

 "Have a nice night."

[sblock=GM Commentary]Okay, with site issues we have had a longer than expected delay in  things and the roleplaying has slowed down as a side effect.  I am ready  to get rolling once more, but I want to provide some meta-game guidance.    

 While I could let you have free reign to try and do what you want, I  really am not going to let you work towards being mounted in any combat  encounters, nor do I want to worry about some hireling watching horses  while you are in the dungeon.  So, rather than let you fence around  trying to get it, why don't I just tell you that you have access to  the tools you need and I can forego putting up the IC stumbling blocks to foil your  plans to your continual aggravation if wish to pursue horses and an unnecessary guide. 

 This way we can move along and get down to business, yeah? 

You can go ahead and advance yourselves to morning and purchase a compass/map off camera[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] I'm going to have Markas stable the horse and then walk with the rest of the group. Never planned on mounted combat I wanted to use the horse like a pack mule - buy extra rope, armor, a tent, rations. But I think that is the gamer in me thinking all that. Until Markas discoveries that it would be best to be prepared for anything on a trip into a dungeon he will just take is normal gear.[/sblock]

"Well I need to go talk to the stable hand and see if I get a good deal on my horses stabling the next couple days. Then I'll be off to bed early as I'll need all my strength for a three day hike wearing this." he says with a gauntleted thump to his plated chest.

"I'll see everyone here in the morning for breakfast. Good night."

_______________________________________

Markas rises early and goes out into the yard to run through a few practice drills with his blade. He has fought orcs before and they aren't anything to take lightly, he readies himself for any fights that may lie ahead.

He comes back into the Griffion and sees he is the first to table. He breaks his fast on a few spicy sausages and a double helping of fried potatoes.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]  All sounds fine.  We can walk.[/sblock]

Iago ponders the situation.  It seems more plausible that the town might not know of the gate if the area is dangerous, but this does not reassure him.  Still, he did not come all this way to turn back now.

"Good night, then," he tells the others.  "We will find our map and compass on the morrow, then, and set out."  He makes his way to his room.
____

Iago enters the inn and joins Markas for breakfast.  He makes some polite conversation, but seems lost in his thoughts.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 31, 2012)

[sblock=GM]  Unless I miscounted, Iago made TBX promotion to level 5 on Oct 30th.  Should I level, or would that be disruptive now that we're just getting started on the adventure proper?  Either way is fine.  Best, M[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2012)

*GM:*  It is okay to level Iago. . I will approve him tomorrow if you are ready.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Got a few minutes in hand so thought I'd drop in and let you know that near as I can tell I should be back in the DC area Friday night at some point. That means Saturday I'll be catching up on posting. Until then, please pardon my lack of posting. Work training has gone good so far. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2012)

"Before we set out for the Stone Tooth, do you all mind if I take the time to learn and prepare a few new spells that I purchased while we were in Venza? These spells may prove incredibly useful to us in the coming battles if I am able to learn them." Fae'shiel asks the others in her group with an extremely inquisitive look on her face.

[sblock=OOC]I was hoping to learn the spells Cat's Grace & Bull's Strength, but learning these spells could take a few days real time, unless Perrin rules otherwise....[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 2, 2012)

"I don't suppose some delay will hurt," observes Iago.  "Markas and I can use the time to find a map and a compass."

[sblock=ooc]If Artur is not available until Saturday, I'm not sure we're going to be able to advance the scene before Monday anyway.  PM, can we count that time toward the spell learning?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2012)

[Sblock=GM]There was never a hurry IC to get to the the Stone Tooth.  Enough time  RL has gone by, that I am willing to hand wave the RL requirement as it  could have been done anytime during the past week if we had not had site  accessibility issues.  But we might as well RP until Artur is ready regardless.

Sorry, have not gotten to Iago yet, but maybe another Judge will soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Okay folks. Back from the Mid South and fresh off 12 hours sleep, so...[/sblock]

Marcus stays quiet during the conversations, unusually reserved. Perhaps he is lost in memories of the trips he has had to this town as wagon guard. Perhaps he is distracted by the large plate of sandwiches that passed by the table a few moments ago. Either way, he is drawn to the here and now again as the conversation of Fae'shiel's studies carries on.

"It would probably be best to rest. We don't want to go unprepared after all. I can ask around down around by the warehouses, see if anyone can suggest the best place to get a map and a compass. I could also see if anyone might have anymore stories to share about the Stone Tooth. The people there should remember me. Or so I'd hope. Usually best to approach them after sundown. I can talk to a few of them and share what I find out in the morning. After a good nights sleep. If you think that would help."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 4, 2012)

"That seems sensible, then," agrees Iago.  "We'll take whatever time you need, Lady Fae'Shiel, and then proceed."









*OOC:*


I don't think anyone else wanted to do anything before leaving town, so it seems like PM can just put us on the road (on foot ) when he's ready to advance the scene.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Okay if we are just going to handwave the RL requirements due to the downtime we had been experiencing anyways then I will go ahead and roll the spellcraft checks for learning those spells.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2012)

The next day is a misty morning in the forested foothills, shrouding the mining town.  After breaking fast you all leave the inn and are able to obtain a map pretty easily, the matronly half-elf might not be much in the looks department, but she was helpful in saving you time.

So, without losing much time at all, you set out on the trek heading north.  After exiting through the gates the road is pretty good and the civilization is not far away.  

That first day you pass by a three wagon caravan heading towards Blasingdell, coming from a mining outpost.  They are not very talkative, but after exchanging a few pleasantries you are only able to learn that they have had an uneventful trip.

The second day, you are no longer on a good road, the path is more like a game trail.  The day is dreary and overcast, threatening rain.  You decide that the territory is not so friendly looking anymore.

[Sblock=OOC Stuff]If you want to have something accomplished in the town, retroactively, do right ahead. No worries. 

Please set up your marching order for the duration of the outdoor trek.  Grid coordinates, please, preferably in the shaded area.

Also I need a watch rotation for night time.

Map Notes: Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square.  Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also provides 20% concealment being bushes, 50% concealment for small creatures.  The wood colored circles are tree trunks.






[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Iago eyes the trail warily.  He recalls the forest about Barrow's Edge, remembering ambushes by goblin and drake alike.  

The thought of orcs in the woods fills him with an unaccustomed anger, though he would be hard-pressed to say why.

[sblock=ooc]Unless anyone objects, I'm thinking Shieldheart in lead, Fae'Shiel second, Cole behind her, and Iago for rearguard.  The logic is that Shieldheart is the obvious tank and if we meet an enemy head-on it may give Fae'Shiel a chance to cast before engaging.  Cole should be kept out of melee combat as much as possible to capitalize on his archery, and Iago is a pretty good switch-hitter between ranged and melee so he makes a good rearguard.  Seem OK?

Assuming the above is OK, Iago is at K2.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]That works. Though if we need any tracking done, Marcus will need to make his way to the fore, but having someone watching his wishbone while he's doing his tracking thing would be a welcome thing.[/sblock]

Marcus is glad that the wagons report no interest. Best that the few traveling protectors have nothing to report. As the road gets less and less hospitable, he does his thing here and there when required, checking tracks or the like. When moving in line, Marcus remains near Lady Fae'shiel, half a step to her side and a step and a half to her rear. His bow, once carried casually, finds its way into his hand and into a more prepared position as the terrain gets more and more wild. As the threat of rain begins to build Marcus slows his pace a little, increasing the space between himself and Lady Fae'shiel by a half step. His eyes go left and right, watching the gradually deepening greenery flanking the path. 

"It is really starting to look like rain. We might want to look for a place to shelter soon?"

His head turns left to right as he speaks, the last question hanging in the air directed to any and all. 

[sblock=ooc]I'm thinking Marcus C at K4, north edge of the trail.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]That seems fine to me. Place Fae'shiel at K-5 if you don't mind.[/sblock]

Fae'shiel doesn't talk all that much during the start of the journey, and when the wagon appears she prefers to let the more charismatic members of the group do much of the talking. She does take the time to note that Marcus remains close by her during the trip, finding comfort in this fact. As the terrain gets less and less hospitable, Fae'shiel instinctively moves her sword hand to the hilt of her blade, ready to draw it at a moments notice.

When Marcus mentions finding shelter she finds herself agreeing with him most wholeheartedly "Yes, somewhere to rest, and not get drenched would be ideal. It would also be useful as I would prefer to have one last chance to go over my spells before we arrive at the mouth of the cavern."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

OOC: Good to go, K-6 for Markas, sword in hand.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 6, 2012)

"Shelter seems wise," says Iago, eyeing the trail.  "But I do not see anything suitable nearby.  I have a spell that can accommodate us, though it will not last long and might be better saved for emergencies.  Marcus, you seem to know the woods.  Shat do you suggest?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2012)

It might look rain.

[Sblock=OOC Stuff]Also I need a watch rotation for night time.  Did you bring a tent or anything?

Roll Knowledge Nature if you wish to make a weather prediction.  Trained Survival could work as well, but with a harder DC.

This the marching order I will copy to the first post in the thread for reference:





[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Fae'shiel does not have a tent, I do not know about the others. However we are marching through what I assume is a mountainous area. Would a knowledge Dungeoneering check enable Fae'shiel to locate a suitable cave or some such where in the group would be able to spend the night?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Night Watch - Say 2.75 hours each person.

Fae'shiel
Iago
Marcus
Markas

No tent - and no back up armor should he get in a fight before his shift - Two things to correct for his next outing.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 8, 2012)

Marcus turns his gaze up to the sky, giving it a good look before lowering his eyes back to the wilderness around them.

"Nothing is immediately at hand. I can look for tracks, maybe some deer or something might have passed this way."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Iago talks briefly with Marcus about the woods and possible strategies for finding shelter.

[sblock=ooc]Rolling Survival to Aid Other[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2012)

Marcus Cole believes the day will bring misting rain, reducing visibility throughout the day.  It could turn into heavier rain at night.

        *GM:*  Survival is what you use for finding camp sites (including caves). Was that what the Rolls were for, or were they weather as well?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


I thought Marcus was rolling to find shelter, so please consider Iago's roll an Aid Other for that.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry to cause yet more confusion. I seem to do that a lot lately. 

The KNOW roll for Marcus was for the weather, the survival roll was a shelter possibility, though I can't see him finding anything by looking at the map. Still he's bound to try. 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2012)

The trek in the mountains is slow, pretty much what you expected and at the end of the second day you are wet from the drizzle.  But, you are not cold from the exertion of the march. However, the overcast prevents you from seeing any sign of the Stone Tooth in the distance, so you can only assume you are on track and schedule.

Even after walking for 8 hours, you are able to find a defensible campsite with a rocky overhang and some fir trees to provide some shelter from the elements.  You are in for dreary night, but at least it doesn't pour on you and body heat eventually dries you out while sleeping.

The next morning is misty fog and damp feeling air.  You break camp and resume your way.

Even after lunch you have not seen the sun, the overcast weather is almost foreboding as you trek towards the alleged location secret dwarven stronghold.  You hear a hawk or something cry from somewhere above.









*OOC:*


Combat: Surprise Round





[sblock=Combat Information]You are not aware yet

Initiative:
You guys

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.


```
Fae'shiel:  33/33 HP remaining;
Marcus:     39/39 HP remaining; 
Iago:       42/42 HP remaining; 
Markus:     60/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Unk (AC??/HP??):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Roll Perception Check.  Beat DC18, you get a Surprise Round Action.

Everyone needs their Combat Stats blocks ready to go. Thx     [sblock=Perception DC18]A twig snaps off to the left in the woods, roughly F17 .  You do not see anything yet though.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Roll is for perception. Will have to delay until tomorrow to post his action/reaction.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2012)

OOC: Not knowing exactly where the enemy is I can't give you a diffident on a 5' step but Standard Action will be total Defense.

Years as a guard for the city of Venza has helped Markas hone his sight and hearing. Looking beyond the trees and bushes, like he would look beyond wagons, people, and sometimes even shadow. And he has learned to filter out the common sounds of the city to hear those sounds that don't belong, and it has saved his life more than once.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 24 (22 flat-footed, 12 Touch) _Current:_ 28 (unless FF)
*HP:* 60 _ Current:_ 60
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* Total Defense 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longsword & shield

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1): 2[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Iago's attention is drawn to an unusual species of pine.  He recalls seeing a similar, albeit stunted, tree during a visit to the lands of the Horseclans, but he has never seen its like further north.





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 10, 2012)

Marcus feels miserable. The cold, icky mist is just enough to dampen even his usual comic relief type spirit. He is relieved at stops when they are able to at least find shelter. He spends the night, before his watch, going over the small journal he received, studying the writing inside. He finds it easier and easier, especially with Lady Fae'shiel's ever patient help, to not only read but remember the words. This does little for his soggy spirits this day as he tromps along, arrow and bow in hand and ready. His attention turns left and right through the depressing weather. The hawk's call, catches his attention and he begins to look up when a sound to the side of the group and well in front draws his half-elven ear. He turns quickly left and ahead, arrow snapping up onto the bowstring, readied to fire. The Ranger's nerves seem a bit on edge, but his reaction time is still hair trigger. A faint smile cracks the right side of his lip as he realizes from the figure at the lead of their column that he isn't the only one reacting to a different sound.

"Ho to the fore left! We either have company or dinner!"

He calls out to the others as his arrow locks onto what he approximates as the source of the twig snapping. His arm pulls back, the arrow ready to fire at a moment's notice.

[sblock=Marcus Cole]
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 39 Current: 39
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +5;

+1 Composite Longbow (+2 STR): 
Attack: +08 = [BAB (03) + DEX (03) + Misc*(01) + Magic (01)]
Damage: 1d08+3, Crit: 20/x3, Special: None
Arrows: 28

Spells Prepared:

0 Level
* Acid Splash
* Ray of Frost 
* Light   

Level 01
* Magic Missile^
* Gravity Bow
* Mage Armor

Caster Level: 3!
Spell Save DC
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 12
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 13^
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 13
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 14^

^ - Evocation Spells
! - Trait: Magical Knack (Wizard)
U - Cast since last rest

Skills Used: Perception (+12)
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 11, 2012)

Fae'shiel reacts to the hawk-like cry by instantly drawing her blackblade and looking around for whatever made the noise. She is not entirely sure what to make of it, but she is not willing to leave things to chance. If something hostile is in these woods, she does not wish to be left indefensible. She says to the others "What do you think? A fight?"

[sblock=Surprise Round Action]Fae'shiel draws her blackblade[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2012)

Alerted, a few of you manage to get ready. But, not before an arrow comes out of nowhere from off to the left.  Before Markus could even react it glanced off his armor, surprising the hell out of him.

Then out of the woods come several humanoid creatures. Orcs!






Most are carrying large axes in both hands, with javelins in quivers.  The orc archer is hanging back off to the left.  They are all wearing chain shirts.





A particularly savage looking one is wearing a breastplate instead, and carries a battle axe on his belt instead of javelins.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and no longer flat-footed.
Ranger beat Markus's Initiative and caught him before TD went into effect, but missed.
I am giving you the foe's ID for free, but you can roll Knowledge to know more.

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.


```
Fae'shiel:  33/33 HP remaining;
Marcus:     39/39 HP remaining; 
Iago:       42/42 HP remaining; 
Markus:     60/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6):
Orc1 (AC14/HP6):
Orc1 (AC14/HP6):
Orc1 (AC14/HP6):
Orc1 (AC14/HP6):
Orc1 (AC14/HP6):
Orc1 (AC18/HP??):
Orc1 (AC18/HP??):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 1.  

Actions are resolved in posted order, unless otherwise stated.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Iago is startled by the sudden arrival of the orcs.  Almost without thinking, he pulls a glass vial from his belt and throws it.  Then, seeing how close the creatures are, he drops his bow and draws his falchion.

He takes a step closer to Marcus, looking to present his foes with a stronger front.

EDIT:  Forgot to add attk bonus (+6) to roll, but it does not matter.  He hits a space unless he rolls a 1.

[sblock=ooc]
Standard:  Throw explosive Bomb at G8, targeting space (Orcs 1-3 take 8 points, DC 18 Reflex Save)

Move:  Drop bow, draw Falchion

Free:  5' Step to J8
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 12, 2012)

Marcus has an arrow knocked and ready. When the Orcs depart the heavier foliage, his aim is already to the left fore of the group. He hears Iago, or hopes it's Iago, grunt and then the sound of a weapon drawing. At the same time, his keen eyes pick up an Orc appearing right about where he thinks the snapping twig came from he heard a heartbeat earlier. With no hesitation, he pulls the string on his new bow back and lets it's first shaft fly. The shaft crosses the short distance in almost no time, slamming home on it's target. The shaft draws flesh as it imbeds in the Orc, who clutches at the shaft momentarily before falling over, disappearing from sight with a muted gurgle.









*OOC:*


This assumes truth to the AC 14 and HP 6 for the "scrub" Orcs, those without the ?? for HP







[sblock=ooc]Marcus is shooting his arrow at Orc 5. Assuming the squares are standard 5' squares, this puts him inside 30 feet from his target, allowing point blank shot to add =1 to hit and damage, if any. Roll reflects this.[/sblock]

[sblock=Marcus Cole]
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 39 Current: 39
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +5;

+1 Composite Longbow (+2 STR): 
Attack: +08 = [BAB (03) + DEX (03) + Misc*(01) + Magic (01)]
Damage: 1d08+3, Crit: 20/x3, Special: None
Arrows:
Remaining: 27
Used:           1

Spells Prepared:

0 Level
* Acid Splash
* Ray of Frost 
* Light   

Level 01
* Magic Missile^
* Gravity Bow
* Mage Armor

Caster Level: 3!
Spell Save DC
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 12
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 13^
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 13
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 14^

^ - Evocation Spells
! - Trait: Magical Knack (Wizard)
U - Cast since last rest

Skills Used: Perception (+12)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2012)

The blast doesn't knock down the orcs, but they are fatally wounded.  Same with the arrow that took a 4th one in chest.

Amazingly enough, their ferocious blood is boiling and keeps them on their feet. Despite blood leaking badly from the wounds, they are still in the fight.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1 Continues





[sblock=Combat Information]All four Orcs wounded are still on their feet, staggered.

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.


```
Fae'shiel:  33/33 HP remaining;
Marcus:     39/39 HP remaining; 
Iago:       42/42 HP remaining; 
Markus:     60/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -2HP; Disabled
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -2HP; Disabled
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -2HP; Disabled
Orc4 (AC14/HP6):
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -2HP; Disabled
Orc6 (AC14/HP6):
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC18/HP??):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Fae'shiel and Markus left to finish Round 1. 

Don't forget to roll vs. Concealment with ranged attacks if applicable. I rolled already on your attacks for Orcs 1-2 & 5.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Stupid tree trunks.  Another well placed arrow will take care of him though. Unless one of the others does their thing on him.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2012)

Not wishing to move away from the security of the group, Markas keeps his shield held forward and readies against any orcs coming into melee range.

OOC: action - ready vs approach, go ahead and roll if needed as to not slow things down - +11/1d8+7

[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 24 (22 flat-footed, 12 Touch) _Current:_ 28 (unless FF)
*HP:* 60 _ Current:_ 60
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longsword & shield

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1): 2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2012)

*GM:*  You can roll the Readied Attack, HM.  It will apply.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 15, 2012)

Fae'shiel instantly begins chanting a spell on the defensive if successful she vanishes from the sight of her enemies allowing her to move about freely without her enemies seeing her.

[sblock=Actions]Stanard Action: Cast Invisibility on the Defensive (Concentration Check DC 19)
Assuming Success of Invisibility Spell:
Movement Action: Stealth Move to Square L15

OOC: If presented with an attack of opportunity against Orc 8, Fae'shiel will take that attack. Otherwise she will remain invisible.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2012)

The staggered orcs are still bleeding and moving closer with ferocious determination.  Even dying they are not stopping.

An unwounded one moves closer, drawing a javelin and chucks it at Iago.  The cast is wide.  Another moves around the boulder, has no idea that Fae'shiel is there and chucks his drawn javelin at Markus, glancing the shaft off his shield.






The orc archer moves quickly and gets within closer range and draws back his longbow.  The broad headed arrow zips across the short distance and buries itself in Markus's shoulder, despite his platemail. 






The savage orc snarls and comes straight down the path, heading towards the armored warrior. Then out of nowhere a blade flashes out and glances off his armor.  Roaring with rage he brings the axe around to crash into the elven woman's side with a powerful blow!
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Staggered orcs take 1 dmg, bleeding; they all moved
Orc 4 moved and missed javelin at Iago
Orc 6 moved and missed javelin at Markus
Orc 7 moved his Markus 19 dmg
Orc 8 moved, got missed by Fae's AoO, raged and hit Fae for 20 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.


```
Fae'shiel:  13/33 HP remaining; 20 dmg
Marcus:     39/39 HP remaining; 
Iago:       42/42 HP remaining; 
Markus:     41/60 HP remaining; 19 dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -3HP; Disabled
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -3HP; Disabled
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -3HP; Disabled
Orc4 (AC14/HP6):
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -3HP; Disabled
Orc6 (AC14/HP6):
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): Raging
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Iago notes the way the orcs are staggering.  "Fall back a few steps," he advises the bowman next to him.  "They can't pursue."

The half-orc heeds his own advice, then backhands another glass vial into the orc standing before Marcus.  The vial explodes in thick, orange flames that engulf the brigand and his two closest comrades, but swirl and twist to leave Marcus and Markas untouched, as if the fire were driven to dance by unheard music.


[sblock=ooc]
Move:  Back to L7 (if he cannot throw at Orc 3 from there, he moves to L6
Std:  Throw Explosive bomb at Orc 8.  Using Precise Bombs to avoid hitting Markus Brothers.  Adding in Point Blank Shot.

Orcs 2 and 5 take 8 points splash damage.
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2012)

"Fae'shiel!" Markas cries as he sees the elf take a tremendous blow. 

"Arghh!" Comes a cry as he takes his eye off the bowman and doesn't block the oncoming arrow. He leaves the big black shaft in his shoulder as he raises his sword high and charges in to help.

"Reform on Fae'shiel. We need to keep them from swarming one of us." he cries as his sword clashes with the orcs, looking for an opening to take out the beast. OOC: attacking orc 6
 
[sblock=Stats]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 24 (22 flat-footed, 12 Touch) _Current:_ 22
*HP:* 60 _ Current:_ _41_
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 19 (21 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* charge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longsword & shield

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1): 2         [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 17, 2012)

Marcus looks stunned for a split second when his arrow, strikes true, but the Orc shakes off the effect of the wound, continuing his march forward. He looks the Orc over as it continues to move, a chill forming in the center of his spine. Iago's recommendation makes sense and he prepares to move when he hears Markas call out. His head snaps around and he sees Fae'shiel having taken a major slice. The other target momentarily left to his companions, instinct kicks in and Marcus takes aim at one of the Orcs near Fae'shiel and lets the arrow fly.

[sblock=ooc]The idea of Marcus' reaction is in his mind, that shot should have done it.  OOCly speaking, having him check to see if there is anything...unusual...about these Orcs. Will roll perception check for that and the single arrow attack. Target is Orc 6[/sblock]

[sblock=Marcus Cole]

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 39 Current: 39
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +5;

+1 Composite Longbow (+2 STR):
Attack: +08 = [BAB (03) + DEX (03) + Misc*(01) + Magic (01)]
Damage: 1d08+3, Crit: 20/x3, Special: None
Arrows:
Remaining: 26
Used: 2

Spells Prepared:

0 Level
* Acid Splash
* Ray of Frost
* Light

Level 01
* Magic Missile^
* Gravity Bow
* Mage Armor

Caster Level: 3!
Spell Save DC
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 12
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 13^
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 13
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 14^

^ - Evocation Spells
! - Trait: Magical Knack (Wizard)
U - Cast since last rest

Skills Used: Perception (+12)
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 18, 2012)

Fae'shiel charges her blackblade with magical energy. She then readies herself to prepare an onslought that should at least hurt the Orc who had attacked her. Unfortunately this would leave her susceptible to another attack from the Orc. She begins chanting a spell and channeling it into her sword with one hand, while the other one begins prepping the attack.

She swiftly brings the now empowered sword down on the Orc pummeling him with all the fury of the Elements of Nature as a CRACKOOM is heard emanating from the black sword upon impact.

[sblock=ooc]Swift Action: Channel one point from my Arcane Pool into my Blackblade granting it an additional +1 enhancement bonus
Free Action: Concentration Check to Cast Shocking Grasp Defensively (DC 17) gaining a +3 bonus on this check by taking an additional -3 penalty on attack rolls for this round due to Spell Combat. (Result: 21)
Full Round Action 1: Cast Shocking Grasp, channeling it into my Blackblade by utilizing Spellstrike
Full Round Action 2: Attack Roll with Blackblade (Result: 19) result increases by 3 (for the shocking grasp part of the attack) if the Orc is wearing Metal armor or carrying a metal weapon
Damage Roll for Blackblade: Result: 6
Damage Roll for Shocking Grasp: Result: 11[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2012)

With your counterattack, Iago incinerates one orc and Markus and Marcus take out another.  Fae'shiel manages to wound the beserking orc, but not enough to really slow him down.

However, in moving away from an orc, his greataxe catches the alchemist and gives him a wound in return.

The orcs continue to press in. One moves up behind Markus.  Another pursues Iago's retreat.  Two more step in on Marcus, both managing to miss him with their large axes.






The orc archer closes in as well and fires an arrow into the half-elf, the shaft buried into his arm.






The savage orc ignores the pitiful elf woman and steps up to flank the armored human.  But the mighty axe blow is turned aside with a arm numbing crash on Markus's shield.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Orc 2 hit Iago with AoO for 11dmg
Orc 2 & 5 saved vs. splash dmg; both missed Marcus
Orc1 moved only, Orc4 double moved
Staggered orcs take 1 dmg, bleeding; they all moved/attacked
Orc7 hit Cole for 14 dmg
Orc8 missed Markus


Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.


```
Fae'shiel:  13/33 HP remaining; 
Marcus:     25/39 HP remaining; 14 dmg
Iago:       31/42 HP remaining; 11 dmg
Markus:     41/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (2/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -4HP; Disabled
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -8HP; Disabled
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6):
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -8HP; Disabled
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 17 dmg; Raging
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 18, 2012)

Marcus sees the 2nd target of one of his arrows collapse and turns his attention back to his immediate problem, only to see it taken out by what he assumes to be one of Iago's oddities. It is then he realizes two other wounded and bleeding Orcs have him trapped between them. He shifts his bow, at just the wrong moment, as an arrow shaft buries itself into his arm. He fights back the urge to shout out in pain, instead refocusing his nerves into his cestus covered off hand. He balls up his fist and tries to make a swift swing at the Orc on his left.

[sblock=ooc] I assume that his perception check didn't turn up anything noteworthy. 

Using his omnipresent cestus, Marcus will attempt to strike Orc 2.[/sblock]


[sblock=Marcus Cole]

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 39 Current: 39
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +5;

Attacking With: Cestus:
Attack: +05 = [BAB (03) + STR (02) + Misc(00) + Magic (00)]
Damage: 1d4+1, Crit 19-20x2, Special:  None (Off Hand)

+1 Composite Longbow (+2 STR):
Attack: +08 = [BAB (03) + DEX (03) + Misc*(01) + Magic (01)]
Damage: 1d08+3, Crit: 20/x3, Special: None
Arrows:
Remaining: 26
Used: 2

Spells Prepared:

0 Level
* Acid Splash
* Ray of Frost
* Light

Level 01
* Magic Missile^
* Gravity Bow
* Mage Armor

Caster Level: 3!
Spell Save DC
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 12
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 13^
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 13
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 14^

^ - Evocation Spells
! - Trait: Magical Knack (Wizard)
U - Cast since last rest

Skills Used: Perception (+12)
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Iago realizes he has failed to protect his friends.  Shieldheart's warning rings in his ears, even as he sees Marcus hard-pressed by orcs.  With nowhere left to retreat, Iago lets fly one more flask of phlogiston, leaving himself open to an attack by the orc before him.

[sblock=ooc] Explosive bomb on Orc 5.  8 points splash damage on Orcs 2 and 4.  Precise bombs feat to avoid hitting Marcus.[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 21, 2012)

Fae'shiel begins casting another spell at the same time that she brings her sword back down on the lead Orc. This time the spell in question is designed to make it difficult for the lead Orc to hold his weapon.

[sblock=actions]Casting Defensively Concentration Check (DC 17) (Result = 17)

Effect of Grease Spell on Weapon is that he will have to make a Reflex Save (DC 14) in order to avoid dropping his weapon. An additional Saving throw must be made for each round that the creature intends to pick up or use the weapon for a total of 4 minutes or 40 rounds.

Attack Roll (Result = 8)

Spell is targeting Orc 8

This constitutes a full round action[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2012)

Markas moves to get out from between the two flanking orcs. (5'step K-14). 

As he moves he brings his sword around, with a sidearm swing. The blade contents and the raging orc's black blood covers it to the hilt.

[sblock=NOTE] If that rock blocks a five foot step - He'll hold his ground, and take the flanking attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2012)

Two more orcs are dead after Iago's bomb and Marcus's cestus. The orc attacking Iago tried to take advantage of the alchemist throwing a bomb, but failed and also missed completely on the back swing.

The other orc warrior pressed his attack on the armored man, and his axe passed by to clang of the boulder next to Markus.






The orc archer fired again at the half-elf, the arrow taking him in the thigh for another moderate wound.  The orc falls back to take cover behind a tree.






The savage orc maintained his grip on the large axe at first, then lost it when he raised it above his head to attack with it.  Snarling, "Fookin' pointy hair'd beech. Yar next!" He draws the battle axe from his belt.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Orc 4 saved vs. splash dmg, missed Markus
Orc1 took 1 dmg, bleeding; Missed AoO and attack on Iago
Orc7 hit Marcus 11 dmg
Orc8 failed 2nd SV trying to attack & drew  new weapon

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  13/33 HP remaining; 
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining; 11 dmg
Iago:       31/42 HP remaining; 
Markas:     41/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (2/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -5HP; Disabled
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): 2HP remaining
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 28 dmg; Raging
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sorry, Perception did not tell you anything new. The 5ft step to K14 not possible, difficult terrain.

Everyone is up for Round 4


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 23, 2012)

Marcus winces this time as the arrow finds it's mark in his left thigh, even as he is turning back from dealing with one of the Orcs that had surrounded him. He takes a deep breath and looks in the direction the arrow came from, but his attention is quickly pulled back to the scene before him. Remembering that he isn't limited to just his bow, Marcus calls on Fae'shiel's patient teachings. His arrow hand comes up and points at the Orc nearest him. Two small points of magical force spring forth from his fingertip, gliding through the air and striking the Orc in its back.

[sblock=ooc]Marcus doth cast his one casting of Magic Missile, going off as 3rd caster level, giving him two missiles. Both are destined for Orc 4. Damage rolls below.[/sblock]

[sblock=Marcus Cole]

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 39 Current: 39
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +5;

Attacking With: Casting Magic Missile (as 3rd caster level)


Cestus:
Attack: +05 = [BAB (03) + STR (02) + Misc(00) + Magic (00)]
Damage: 1d4+1, Crit 19-20x2, Special:  None (Off Hand)

+1 Composite Longbow (+2 STR):
Attack: +08 = [BAB (03) + DEX (03) + Misc*(01) + Magic (01)]
Damage: 1d08+3, Crit: 20/x3, Special: None
Arrows:
Remaining: 26
Used: 2

Spells Prepared:

0 Level
* Acid Splash
* Ray of Frost
* Light

Level 01
* Magic Missile^ Cast
* Gravity Bow
* Mage Armor

Caster Level: 3!
Spell Save DC
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 12
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 13^
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 13
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 14^

^ - Evocation Spells
! - Trait: Magical Knack (Wizard)
U - Cast since last rest

Skills Used: Perception (+12)
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seeing that Marcus is now free to aid their companions, Iago at last turns his full attention to the orc before him.  With a cry of rage, he brings his falchion down in a powerful arc.

[sblock=ooc]Std:  Attack Orc 1[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

OCC: Out of turn talking...

"Fae'Shiel move in behind this brute," Markas says with a grunt as he blocks a blow from the orc behind him. "Get him to divide his attention between us."

i.e. 5' step to L-15 amd we both can attack with flanking


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







HolyMan said:


> Marcus says with a grunt as he blocks a blow from the orc behind him.



 Heeheehee! It got you first! Markas [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2012)

Marcus almost kills his target, the stubborn orc is dying but doesn't know it yet.

Iago cuts down his foe, permanently.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 Continues





[sblock=Combat Information]Orc 4 Staggered
Orc 1 Dead

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  13/33 HP remaining; 
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       31/42 HP remaining; 
Markas:     41/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (2/4), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -13HP; Dead
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): -8HP; Dying
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 28 dmg; Raging
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Marcus and Iago still have Move Actions remaining if they want them.

Fae'shiel, then Markus are up for Round 4.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Iago finds himself standing over the fallen orc, panting from his exertions.  His eyes flick briefly to the black blood on his weapon, and then to his own shoulder.  The same shade.

But he pushes those thoughts aside.  "Help the others," he tells Marcus.  "I'm going after that archer."  He pushes forward, falchion still in hand.

[sblock=ooc] Move to J11
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 25, 2012)

Marcus nods, his eyes and demeanor somewhat cool despite the situation. 

"Give him a good slice for me."

He turns back and sighs as the Orc he nailed keeps on going. He shoulders his bow and draws his short sword and prepares to move into the fight before him.

[sblock=ooc]Putting away his bow safely. Drawing short sword.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 25, 2012)

Fae'shiel heeds Markas' advice and moves into a position where she can help him flank the big Orc. From there she once again attempts to slash at the Orc. Hoping that this time she will land a devastating blow against the Orc.

[sblock=actions]Attack Roll (Result = 25, Crit Threat)
Crit Confirmation (Result = 9)
Damage Roll (Result = 6)

Attack vs. Orc 8, Flanking Bonus adds +2 to all attack rolls which I forgot to add to both Critical Confirmation & normal Attack Roll.

Move is 5 foot step to L-15 prior to attack.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2012)

Markas takes a deep breath as he brings his magical blade around to bear down on the large orc. With a firmer grip and a huge exhale he attacks the creature with all his power. The sword cuts through armor and flesh, but it seems to hardly faze the hulking brute before him.

OOC: Power attack and flanking EDIT: Great hit bad dmg roll, doh!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 26, 2012)

The last grunt orc swings his axe at Markas and puts a nasty cut on the back of his shoulder as the axe bites into a gap of the platemail armor.






The orc archer takes the clear shot on the elven woman, sinking an arrow into her side.  The shaft pierces deep and is fatal to Fae'shiel.  She crumples to the ground, dying.






The savage orc doesn't need to finish the troublesome elf, and whirls back to the armored man.  His battle axe only glances off Markas's blade as he blocks the overhand blow.  "Grr, kill dis fook, Aragok!"








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Orc 4 Staggered & took 1 dmg, hit Markas for 14 dmg
Orc 7 hits Fae for 16 dmg, roll to stabilize
Orc 8 missed Markas

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  -3/33 HP remaining; 16 dmg; Prone & Dying
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       31/42 HP remaining; 
Markus:     27/60 HP remaining; 14 dmg

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (2/4), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -13HP; Dead
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): -9HP; Dying
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 46 dmg; Raging
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Marcus cannot draw short sword AND put away bow for one Move Action. Need to pick one or the other.

Fae'shiel, roll to stabilize.

Everyone is up for Round 5.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Iago presses forward, determined not to allow the archer another shot.  He screams in anger, charging through the brambles until he stands before the bow-wielding orc.

[sblock=ooc]Full move to I16[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 28, 2012)

[sblock=To GM]Sorry. I assumed since drawing a weapon is a free action he could shoulder the bow and draw the sword in one motion. In that case he will remain with the bow, disregard the sword draw. [/sblock]

Marcus rethinks his strategy when he sees Fae'shiel struck. For a moment he wants to look for the archer, but deciding to leave him to Iago, Marcus turns his attention to the immediate threat facing Markas.

[sblock=ooc]Gonna try to put an arrow shaft into this punk orc 4.[/sblock]

[sblock=Marcus Cole]
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 39 Current: 39
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +5;

Attacking With:
+1 Composite Longbow (+2 STR):
Attack: +08 = [BAB (03) + DEX (03) + Misc*(01) + Magic (01)]
Damage: 1d08+3, Crit: 20/x3, Special: None 

Casting Magic Missile (as 3rd caster level)


Cestus:
Attack: +05 = [BAB (03) + STR (02) + Misc(00) + Magic (00)]
Damage: 1d4+1, Crit 19-20x2, Special: None (Off Hand)


Arrows:
Remaining: 25
Used: 3

Spells Prepared:

0 Level
* Acid Splash
* Ray of Frost
* Light

Level 01
* Magic Missile^ Cast
* Gravity Bow
* Mage Armor

Caster Level: 3!
Spell Save DC
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 12
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 13^
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 13
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 14^

^ - Evocation Spells
! - Trait: Magical Knack (Wizard)
U - Cast since last rest

Skills Used: Perception (+12)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

Eyes widing in horror as he watches the elf fall, Markas takes up his shield to block another blow. He parries and dodges the large orc in front of him, and ignores the other much to his chargrin as it gets in a good swipe at his exposed back.

The fighter bids his time waiting for the right moment to hit, knowing he needs to end this quickly if he is to get to his fallen comrade in time.

His patients pays off and he brings the sword across the beast's belly, spilling it's black blood on the ground.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 28, 2012)

Fae'shiel lies on the ground bleeding, her sword laying next to her yelling into her unconscious mind _"YOU PATHETIC ELF GET UP AND FIGHT!!!"_

[sblock=actions]Stabilization (DC 10): (Result = 18)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: -3
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
4/4 First Level Spells Remaining
2/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2012)

The last orc grunt is down from Marcus's arrow.







The orc archer steps back and fires at Iago. The arrow take the alchemist in the abdomen and hurts like hell! The orc draws his greatsword, dropping his longbow.






The savage orc keeps hacking away at the armored human since the archer has his own problems.  "GAH! I kill ya meself!"  His battle axe powers past Markas's shield and bites deep again, almost bringing the fighter to his knees.

Unfortunately for him, the effort was enough to pump the last of his blood out and he drops over dead.








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Orc 7 5ft steps hits Iago 15 dmg, draws greatsword
Orc 8 hit Markas for 20 dmg, takes 1 more dmg from staggered, dead

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  -3/33 HP remaining; Stable & Unconscious
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       16/42 HP remaining; 15 dmg
Markus:     07/60 HP remaining; 20 dmg

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (2/4), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -13HP; Dead
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): -17HP; Dead
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 66 dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Drawing weapons is only free with Quick Draw or as part of Movement with BAB+1 or better. 

Everyone is up for Round 6.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Iago steps toward the archer and swings his falchion in a powerful arc, trying to catch the orc before it can get its sword up.

[sblock=ooc]Move: to I17; Std:  Falchion attk 
[/sblock






[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 28, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]We're pretty beat up here, peoples. I have 3 CLW pots I can use, though Marcus will give one to Fae'shiel once he gets there, unless Markas intends to take care of it. BTW, even if it just for a trophy, I want that archer's bow.  LOL HM, lemme know if you want Marcus to handle the healing thing for her and you go have fun with the archer, though I'm tempted to see if Marcus can get a clear shot at him.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

His wounds burning and sweat stinging his eyes a fear of doubt reaches towards Markas's heart. He thinks of his old friends and the troubles they had survived, and he blocks that doubt with the shield of hope. 

The scraping sound of the orc drawing the massive weapon brings him out of his reserve and he moves quickly to get between the beast and his fallen friend.

His shield before him he crouches low and holds the longsword at the side of his shield pointed at the orc. "Come on you ugly goblin-lover," he calls out. "Time to die like all the others."

OOC: move to K-16, Total Defense AC 28


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

bump?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 11, 2012)

The orc archer stands with his greatsword drawn as Iago and Markas get closer.  He snarls, expecting that he can probably take the bedraggled remains of your party by himself.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6 Continues





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  -3/33 HP remaining; Stable & Unconscious
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       16/42 HP remaining; 
Markus:     07/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (2/4), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -13HP; Dead
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): -17HP; Dead
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 66 dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  We lost Iago's rolls.  Unless someone remembers if he hit or not, [MENTION=23867]mfloyd3[/MENTION] needs to re-roll.
 [MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION], Marcus is left to finish the Round.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Don't remember my rolls, so here they are:
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3820452/">attk on orc archer (1d20+6=9)</a>
(missed attack roll)
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 11, 2012)

*GM:*  Please copy the BBCode link from now on.  The one you are pasting is not parsing, mfloyd.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 12, 2012)

Marcus watches his comrades move off to engage the archer. He takes advantage of this moment to move, wincing at an arrow or two sticking from his own hide, to reach Fae'shiel.
[sblock=PM]Moving 30 feet should get him to her. If possible he'd check to make sure she's still alive and then pop a CLW for her, trusting his companions can handle the remaining distraction. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2012)

Marcus pulls out a healing potion and uses it on Fae'shiel.  The woman's eyes open.  She is still badly wounded, but can now function.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6 Continues





[sblock=Combat Information]Fae'shiel healed 7 dmg, is awake. 

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  04/33 HP remaining; Healed 7, prone
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       16/42 HP remaining; 
Markus:     07/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (2/4), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -13HP; Dead
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): -17HP; Dead
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 66 dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  @DalkonCledwin; Roll DC15 CON or STR check to see if weapon remained in hand.

  Fae'shiel is left to finish the Round now.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 13, 2012)

Fae'shiel's eyes open, she looks up to see Marcus kneeling over her and she blushes slightly. She then suddenly realizes that her sword is not in her hands... _"Stupid girl!"_ the sword is saying to her mind from somewhere nearby. She looks to Marcus and says "Please help me up?" as she realizes she needs to get to her sword quickly.

[sblock=actions]Strength Check (DC 15) = Result (3)
Move Action: Stand up
Standard Action: pick up sword which apparently is at her feet.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: -3
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/4 First Level Spells Remaining
1/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2012)

The orc tries to decapitate the half-orc in front of him.  The swing is so wild that he nearly lets go of the weapon. He recovers and is barely able to fend off the attempts to take advantage of his brief moment of unbalance.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]Orc 7 missed Iago colorfully

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  04/33 HP remaining; 
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       16/42 HP remaining; 
Markus:     07/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (2/4), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -13HP; Dead
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): -17HP; Dead
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP??):
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 66 dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 7.

Please post game mechanics in a spoiler block and you can use Invis Castle for dice rolls.  Or provide modifiers and I will use my purple dice on request.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 13, 2012)

Fae'shiel feeling the pain of what had hit her, turns her attention to the last remaining Orc. She wasn't close enough to be able to attack it with her sword, nor was she really willing to get close enough to be able to do so. However she was close enough to hit the Orc with a devastating beam of energy, assuming she was lucky enough to aim properly. She begins chanting a spell and launches a beam of intense fire at the Orc.

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Casting Spell - Scorching Ray
Ranged Touch Attack Roll = Result (13)
Damage Roll if hit successfully lands = Result (11)
Move Action: none atm
Free Action: none atm[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: -3
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/4 First Level Spells Remaining
0/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 13, 2012)

As Fae'Shiel's blast of fire sears the creature, Iago presses his attack with yet another powerful swing.

[sblock=ooc]Std:  Attack orc w/falchion

Falchoin attk on orc archer (1d20+6=25)

Confirming crit on orc archer (1d20+6=7) (no crit)

Falchion dmg (2d4+4=12) max damage, 12 points
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcus helps Fae'shiel to her feet and lets her go to her own balance as she nods a quick ascent before turning her attentions on the Orc. Marcus also turns his attentions to the Orc. He unslings his bow and pulls an arrow from his quiver and readies, waiting for his chance to get a good shot. 

[sblock=ooc]Marcus will ready and be prepared to attack the Orc if an opportunity presents itself. IE he will hold his action until next round if it is necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 14, 2012)

Markas moves cautiously around the savage orc. His wounds still hurt and he knew he couldn't take to many more cuts as his bleeding was already to heavy by half.



Coming up behind the orc he brings his sword in low towards the things lightly armored legs.

[sblock=OOC]1d20+11=19, 1d8+7=9

hit for 9 dmg

MOVE to L-17, then K-18[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2012)

The spell from Fae'shiel barely missed the orc, scorching the brush on the other side.  But that doesn't save him from being hacked badly from the two other warriors' swords.

Resigned, he keeps fighting and steps back.  He had slashed Iago badly in the exchange, but the half-orc is still standing.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]Orc 7 hit Iago for 10 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Orcs

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  04/33 HP remaining; 
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       06/42 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Markus:     07/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (2/4), Fae 2nd Level (2/2), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -13HP; Dead
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): -17HP; Dead
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP35): 21 dmg;
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 66 dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 8.

I don't know what opportunity Marcus is waiting for. So I guess he does nothing.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Iago pants, pain and exertion making it hard to catch his breath.  His blood burns with rage, but he chokes it down.  His injuries are serious, as are his comrades'.  He pulls a wand from his belt and steps forward, touching it to his comrade.

[sblock=actions]5' step to J17
Move:  Draw Cure Light Wounds wand
Standard:  Use Cure on Markas

Cure Light Wounds on Markas (1d8+1=7)
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;
PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Enlarge Person, *unassigned*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Cat’s Grace

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 15, 2012)

Fae'shiel, exhausted, and in intense pain, moves into position from where she can cast a powerful spell that she hopes will bring down the big brute or at least maim him enough that her friends can bring him down themselves. Unfortunately her spell fails to activate due to lack of concentration on her part.

[sblock=actions]Move: to L18
Standard Action: Cast Defensively DC 17 (Result = 14)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: -3
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/4 First Level Spells Remaining
0/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 16, 2012)

Marcus readies his arrow as Fae'shiel tries to cast. As her spell fizzles he draws his arrow back and lets a shot loose at the remaining Orc.

[sblock=Attack] 
Single arrow attack on remaining Orc (1d20+8=19, 1d8+3=5)[/sblock]

[sblock=Marcus Cole]
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
HP: 39 Current: 39
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +5;

Attacking With:
+1 Composite Longbow (+2 STR):
Attack: +08 = [BAB (03) + DEX (03) + Misc*(01) + Magic (01)]
Damage: 1d08+3, Crit: 20/x3, Special: None 

Casting Magic Missile (as 3rd caster level)


Cestus:
Attack: +05 = [BAB (03) + STR (02) + Misc(00) + Magic (00)]
Damage: 1d4+1, Crit 19-20x2, Special: None (Off Hand)


Arrows:
Remaining: 24
Used: 4

Spells Prepared:

0 Level
* Acid Splash
* Ray of Frost
* Light

Level 01
* Magic Missile^ Cast
* Gravity Bow
* Mage Armor

Caster Level: 3!
Spell Save DC
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 12
Level 00: 10 + Level (0) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 13^
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (0) = 13
Level 01: 10 + Level (1) + INT (2) + MISC (1) = 14^

^ - Evocation Spells
! - Trait: Magical Knack (Wizard)
U - Cast since last rest

Skills Used: Perception (+12)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 19, 2012)

Markas gets a second wind from Iago and he switches tactics wishing to end this fight before he and the others are out of spells and options.

He feints an attack across the orcs face and neck and when the creature leans back to avoid the blow he swings out wildly with his shield. The orc reacts predictably and moves back a step. Marcus uses the weight of the shield to swing him around and get some momentum for a wild blow with his sword.

The whirlwind like swing comes in wild but connects with devastating results.

[sblock=OOC]Attacks

1d20+9=29,1d8+11=15

1d20+9=27,1d8+11=14

Hit/Crit for 29 dmg - NICE[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2012)

Markas removes the head from the orc ranger, ending the fray spectacularly in a spray of blood.  Orc ferocity will do nothing for the final opponent.  

You have won the battle, the forest trail is yours!









*OOC:*


Combat Over: 2810XP (702.5 each)





[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Lighter colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than  50% of Square. 
2) Same with darker vegetation, but the darker also  provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures.
3) The wood colored circles are tree trunks.
4) Boulders are difficult terrain, large on provides cover like low wall.


```
Fae'shiel:  04/33 HP remaining; 
Marcus:     14/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       06/42 HP remaining;
Markus:     07/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (3/4), Fae 2nd Level (2/2), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Orc1 (AC14/HP6): -13HP; Dead
Orc2 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc3 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc4 (AC14/HP6): -17HP; Dead
Orc5 (AC14/HP6): -12HP; Dead
Orc6 (AC14/HP6): -16HP; Dead
Orc7 (AC18/HP35): 50 dmg; Dead
Orc8 (AC16/HP??): 66 dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Updated the 1st Post.

Fae'shiel & Marcus Cole should be leveling up in Jan 2013


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Iago stands panting, looking over the body before them.  He kneels, and picks up the head by its unkempt, blood-spattered hair, and seems to study it, unblinking.  His face is as blank as stone.

"Well struck," he says, apparently to Markas.  But he does not turn his head and it is clear his mind is elsewhere.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 21, 2012)

Marcus watches the Orc meet an ultimate end. He heaves a sigh and shrugs his bow back across his back and turns his attentions to Fae'shiel. 

"We need to find a place to rest. Probably not here, but soon."

His look is still on Fae'shiel as he speaks, as if waiting for her to offer an opinion. He shifts his weight and winces. Though he chuckles softly afterward, as if chiding himself.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 21, 2012)

Fae'shiel's vision is blurred by the pain she is feeling. She is still seriously injured and in need of some sort of medical attention. She looks to where she thinks Marcus is standing after hearing him speak and says *"Y-yes, rest w-would be good."* as she suddenly collapses in exhaustion, dropping her sword and looking as vulnerable as a new born baby. The sword for its part says *"She needs medical attention, as quickly as possible."* unfortunately the sword does not mention the threat that it poses to any of the others in the group.

[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 4
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/4 First Level Spells Remaining
0/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 22, 2012)

The elf's injuries seem to snap Iago out of his reverie, and he drops the head.  "Yes, of course," he says, moving quickly to Fae'Shiel and applying the wand.  As he exhausts the first wand, he draws a second and finishes healing his companions, treating each in turn.  But his eyes continue to return to the fallen orcs, and even as he takes one of his own concoctions for his own injuries, he seems distracted.

But he finally forces his attention back to the present.  "We should search the bodies," he says.  "And learn what we can about these orcs.  Then, as you say, we should leave the trail and find a safe place to camp."  He looks to the ranger.  "Can you cover our tracks?  Another warband may be along, and we should not let ourselves be found unawares."

[sblock=ooc]PM, can you do the die rolls for the CLW wands?  Iago will keep using charges until all his companions are fully healed.  He'll use is Alchemical Allocation and the Cure Moderate Wounds potion he's carrying to heal himself (without expending the potion), and make up the difference with the CLW wand.
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Fae'shiel is still going to need to rest to recover her spells, despite being fully healed by the wand.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2012)

Healing and searching the bodies takes several moments.  You have gathered quite the collection of armor and weapons, some even of fine craftsmanship.  These orcs were not a typical rag-tag band, apparently.  The pile looks to be quite bulky.

Iago's wand usage is heavy, but after 19 charges expended almost everyone is back to normal.  There are some light wounds on both the ranger and the fighter, but those will be fully healed come tomorrow morning.

You still have about three hours left in the day to travel, and you should be close to the Stone Tooth by then. 

[sblock=Combat Information]CMW= 9 healed
Fae = 4 charges
Marcus = 3 charges
Iago = 5 charges
Markas = 7 charges
Total = 19 charges


```
Fae'shiel:  33/33 HP remaining; 
Marcus:     35/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       42/42 HP remaining;
Markas:     55/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (3/4), Fae 2nd Level (2/2), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=Treasure]MWK  Chainshirt (250 gp), MWK Composite Longbow (+3 Str) (700gp), 40 Arrows  (2gp) MWK Greatsword (350gp), MWK Breastplate (400gp), MWK Greataxe  (320gp), MWK Battleaxe (310gp), 4 Chainshirts (500 gp), 4 Greataxes  (80gp), 20 Javelins (20gp), 140gp[/sblock]        *GM:*  I rolled, but left Marcus and Markas with damaged that would be healed overnight instead of spending a charge. If you still want to spend the charges, let me know.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]That's fine, he'd shrug off anything further anyway. Knowing those might be necessary later. His concern is for Fae'shiel. Also in an OOC note, unless someone else with a bow wants to split them, those arrows might work well for restocking Marcus' supply. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 29, 2012)

"Thank you for the use of the wand." Fae'shiel says to Iago while sitting comfortably on the ground waiting for the others to conclude the search. After they are done she asks Marcus to assist her in standing up and says "I think it is best if we find somewhere close to the Stone Tooth where we can rest. I would hate to be caught in the open where we can be ambushed again. However I also do not wish to start our explorations of the Stone Tooth without having been able to recover what spells I expended during this fight. I hope that is acceptable to everyone?"

[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 11 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 1 / 1, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Ego (5)
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/4 First Level Spells Remaining
0/2 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 15):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Iago nods to Fae'shiel.  "Let's move up the trail a short ways and then off of it.  We'll settle for making slower time off the trail, and stop short of the mountain tonight."

[sblock=ooc]Fine if Marcus takes the bow, Iago has no specific wants from the treasure list.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2012)

*GM:*  You can go ahead and roll Survival to find a good campsite and move yourselves along.  We will assume Markas is contemplating his performance and injuries for now.  I have not given up on HM yet as weather and holidays are playing havoc with half my games.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 31, 2012)

The group recovers everything of value from the orcs, then moves along the trail a short distance.  The group eventually slips off of the path onto an adjacent stony patch, hoping to hide their footprints as they strike a new way through the forest.  Taking care to cover their tracks for some time after that, they eventually fall back into their customary marching order.

Marching at the rear, Iago forces himself to remain alert.  But his thoughts continue to return to the orcs' dark blood, and features that are not so foreign to him as he would choose.

[sblock=Iago's roll]Survival roll to find campsite (1d20+6=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 31, 2012)

[sblock=Marcus' Roll] Survival: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3845926/">1d20+6=20</a>[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Yeah, the Holidays, weather and a 4 day internet and cable outage racked me up pretty good, but repairs seem to be done and we have cable and internet back. So yay![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 1, 2013)

*GM:*  I do believe that I stated in the beginning that I was expecting a higher level of role-playing in this game.  If RL gets in the way, drop a quick line or something.  But I do not want to see anymore posts containing a single dice roll associated with an active skill check without some narration again.  

If you don't have time to write at least 3 sentences (should not take more than 5 minutes), then don't even bother posting at all.  I am patient and will wait if the quality is worth it.

 If I am not entertained by your posts and writing, then I have no incentive to continue DMing this game. Otherwise I am assuming you all don't care to be playing and I will go do something better with my time.

Here is some advice: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...kshop-Series&p=5985056&viewfull=1#post5985056


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


The reason I did not put anything in mine is that I was under the impression we were not moving on until we saw if our missing comrade was going to post or not, so I did not add any actions for Marcus when posting the die roll for him. I thought that it was trying to be considerate to our MIA associate to not press on (since I'd just got back on myself from 4 days of Verizon outage) with such until we had a little better idea of what he was up to, since last I saw the general idea was to wait out New Years and see if he returned after that time period. Apparently I was in error regarding that. I will wait out today (since I am going to be afk for a goodly part of the evening I think) and will do a full post tomorrow moving on with Marcus looking for shelter, though I think Iago actually got the better roll


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 1, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I edited my earlier post.  PM, when the bodies are searched, Iago would be looking for any unusual markings or other information about them.  Do you want a Perception roll?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 2, 2013)

Fae'shiel does her best to attempt to aid the others in searching for a campsite where they can all rest. She takes comfort in the fact that the others seem willing to let her rest a little bit. Hopefully with renewed energy and spirits the group will be more than capable of succeeding in their venture come the morning.

[sblock=Actions]Aid Another Survival Check (if allowable) 1d20 = Result (13)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I believe Fae'shiel is now legally allowed to level up to level 5. Which if true, I will be wanting to take the time to do that while we wait for a determination regarding whether HolyMan is going to be kept in the adventure or not.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 2, 2013)

Marcus sets about trying to locate a fitting site for a camp, defensible but not so boxed in there is no escape. Beggers can't be choosers in the wilds, though, and he concentrates on comfortable, safe and with available overhead protection should another rain start up. Upon finding a spot, hopefully one suitable for the purpose, Marcus leaves Markas with Fae'shiel and sets out in search of something to augment rations. Fresh water, edible berries, something. 

[sblock=ooc]Lemme know what kind of check you need, though I'd think Survival and/or Perception.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2013)

Iago has no trouble finding a good defensible campsite off the trail where you can have a sheltered fire that will not be readily visible.  Between the depression in a hillside, the boulders and undergrowth, it is unlikely you will be interrupted during the evening and night.

There were no unusual tribal markings on the orcs.  The weapons that were of fine craftsmanship could be the work of dwarven craftsmanship, but none have markings that match Fae-shiel's blade.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Fae'shiel:  33/33 HP remaining; 
Marcus:     35/39 HP remaining;
Iago:       42/42 HP remaining;
Markas:     55/60 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Fae 1st Level (3/4), Fae 2nd Level (2/2), Marcus 1st Level (1/4)
Abilities Used: Fae's AP (1/4); Iago's Bombs (3/6)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Roll the Survival or take 10, up to you, Artur.  Finding food is covered under the skill with the DC in the CRB.  You can resolve without GM intervention.     

[sblock=GM Thoughts]Well, my rule is if a player doesn't announce an absence of greater than 2-3 days, that is all the longer you need wait for them to post.  If they did not do the courtesy of announcing their absence, they cannot be mad we did not wait.  If you still need to wait for their reply, a short OOC note saying such is appropriate.  I do that all the time because I typically post my characters daily if there is something to respond to and my OOC comment of delaying is to announce my not posting that day.

Now, we have waited some time for HM.  I gave this some thought today.  If it comes to NPCing Markas, I think you should return to town. Particularly as Fae is going to level up.  After the first encounter, I realized you are all hurting without a divine healer and your wand of CLW is not going to last as you level up in the dungeon. If I am going to NPC a party member you all would be better served with Ariel instead.

The journey can be off camera and you can roll for another CLW wand for backup if necessary and sell off the unwanted treasure as well.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


I just want to throw it out there that I really think bringing Ariel into the party specifically, is a horrible idea. I am not against getting us a cleric or oracle or some other dedicated divine caster. But Ariel in particular would be a bad idea due to how horribly her personality would clash with Fae'shiel's. They are both what TV Tropes has dubbed Alpha Bitches and I seriously don't think this party could survive two alpha bitches in the same party. No offense Perrin, I absolutely adore Ariel, but I really do not like this parties odds with both her and Fae'shiel in it.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 3, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]  DC, I'm not sure how to handle your concern about Ariel and Fae'Shiel -- I've had characters run with both, and I don't see any obvious problems.  A little inter-party tension can be fine, as long as it doesn't pass the line between byplay and nuisance.

I was thinking much the same thing about the CLW, and as you say, some kind of divine healer would go a long way toward solving problems.  I'm sorry to have to write HM out so soon, though perhaps you can think of a contingency to bring him back in relatively quickly if he does come back.  Perhaps he could come with us as far as the entrance, and either stand guard, or just get separated in a freak accident?  We can always find him later that way.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I agree we could use the healing, at the same time, we can use a little extra thump that we would lose with Markas' absence. I'm quite sure Ariel will not have the personality clashes she had with Audra (but man writing those was a blast!), but can she learn to adapt and accept another 'alpha' presence? I think she could. Though Iago and/or Marcus might be filling in as buffers on occasion. If that is the plan we are going to go with, we can return to town, pick up a beast of burden while there, and Markas can remain with the animal at the entrance of the cave. Should HM return, he could get a terrible feeilng of doom for his associates and make a decision to stay with the pack animal or come to our aid. Which would leave us with a healer/meatshield and a meatshield. Marcus is not really suited to melee but he can swing his sword if he has to. We could use some healing back up for the wand as well. It would also give us an off screen chance to work out our new marching order and the like. I am guessing your thought is a return to Venza, not the town we left a few days ago?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2013)

[sblock=GM Thoughts]Frankly, I see no problem with Ariel the NPC and Fae'shiel. That is all in DC's head.  

I think that DC forgets that the relationship between Ariel run as a player leading another adventuring party where his character joined as newcomer was completely different than when I NPCd the same character later on.  The beginning butting heads was mostly because Veniarus was being a pompous ass, IIRC.  

The main difference is that Ariel as a player character was run by a person that drives a game, posting often and moving things forward and is heavily involved in talking with NPCs and group decisions. Conflict was often inevitable since Ariel was a zealous and had little sense of humor.

But I do not want to have Ariel making decisions for you and providing answers to plot issues.  That would be like playing with myself.  I am a very experienced DM, used to running NPCs in a party like an equal and still letting the players take the spot-light and make the critical decisions. The fact is that I have 7 games where I am doing that as DM and half the players are unaware.   EnWorld just happens to be the one Forum I an not doing it at the moment.  But, I don't recall anyone complaining when I used my characters as NPCs before. Mfloyd3's opinion of having Ariel with him during the two encounters would be your best impression of how it would be like. And Veniarus was in one of those same encounters too.

The only time I would see Ariel causing conflict would be if you all decided something that really against her LG morals. But her vote still doesn't count in the player consensus. It would all be role-playing only.  I might use her as a tool to give you advice to keep from TPKing yourselves, but only if it is reasonably something she would know or believe.  She might have opinions too, but if you meta-game that might be dangerous. 

My idea would be to tie Ariel's experience points to be the same as Iago's so your cleric will not be behind in levels.  I will retool her away from being focused on ranged and get her Heavy Armor Proficiency to make her more a front line character instead to help resolve the issue of not having a tank.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 5, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]This sounds fine to me.  I took a quick look at the wiki and could not find any available active healers of the right level, let alone ones who could serve as front line fighters.  How do you want to proceed?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 6, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]fine, I guess we can give Ariel a try. Seeing as how there aren't any other healers of the appropriate level (we really need to remedy that issue), there probably isn't much of a choice in the matter anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 6, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I have no problems at all with the idea of bringing Ariel on board, as long as she isn't running things. I think the issue DC might have is the one you pointed out, she is head strong and *has* to be the "party leader", in essence causing the rest of the players involved, who may not have the available time to post as you do, to feel as if they are superfluous or otherwise inadequate for the adventure they are in. If that characteristic of hers, as an NPC (leveling perhaps brings wisdom to her that the world does not bend to her will?) is indeed removed from the mechanics, she could easily become a really good partymate as an NPC (and I would adventure with her again with you running her, PM, but not with Audra, she's too free willed and free spirited to co-exist with her right now  ). Perhaps she could be fulfilling her duty, being assigned (I.E. told to take orders from) one of the Party members. A connection of a familiar link. I think it is the best way to go if we are going to continue here, and with Ties That Bind in limbo...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2013)

[sblock=GM Thoughts]Again, I don't think you need worry about Ariel stealing the spotlight or trying to lead the party.  You have to understand, I don't *want *to do that, Artur. It would be like masturbation. I have absolutely no interest in making things less enjoyable for you guys in this regard. Just trust me on this, and if you have concerns later on, send me a PM.

Ariel is just easier for me to NPC and have her feel alive instead of just a picture. I can always remember her personality and have her remain in character.  And if I have her lurk and say nothing when I am busy, that's fine too.   There is a reason I retired her for another character.

If it is her turn to say something or offer an opinion, she will.  Most days it will be either her post or a DM post when outside of combat. Less work for me.   If you want to give her orders IC in combat you can try that.  If she thinks it not the best option, she won't obey and will tell you why. If I have nothing else better (or already written) then she will probably do it.  But, she is not a prop, nor a hireling.  Though, I might solicite you all OOC at times for her actions regarding spells and such. 

You should interact with all NPCs as if they are player characters anyway, not hirelings (unless they actually are). As a reminder, you are splitting treasure and XP according to the rules with NPCs, same as if Markas was continuing.

Even if Fae is leveling, you all can move yourselves back to Blasingdell without worrying about any encounters again. I think I already said, you can use the opportunity to sell and resupply. Magic item limit is 4000gp per item, if that matters. Roll and record in Arcane Row. Treasure is in the first post, and let me know what you are keeping (if anything) and you can take the gold and split it up.

 Markas will depart and you can find Ariel in the Constable's Office when you are ready to proceed.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Huddled by the fire, Iago considered their situation.  He took out the healing wand he had brought with him, letting his fingers feel its already-diminished magic.

Part of him wanted to push onward for reasons he could not explain.  But come morning, he turned to his comrades and said, "I do not think we are prepared for this mission.  The orcs are very dangerous, and I have not brought sufficient healing resources to see us through it safely.  I think we must seek other aid."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 8, 2013)

"I tend to agree, let us return to the town and see if we can manage to find someone who can assist us in this venture. A healer would be of most usefulness in this effort I wager." Fae'shiel says with a look of utmost helplessness on her face. She did not like being unable to assist the group. But this was something that they would definitely need a healer of some sort to help them with. Unfortunately she did not know of any healers that were sufficiently strong enough to help them in this.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 9, 2013)

Marcus is pretty quiet through the night, though he is able to locate some stuff nearby, edible, to help stretch the rations. In the morning, as the conversation plays out he nods. 

"Probably a good idea if we look into re-equipping ourselves. I could use more arrows for sure. Not sure what else Blasingdell would have, but if there is something specific we need, we can always ask directions. Though contacts at the warehouses could probably help us in that regard, too."

He has, to this point, not fussed over Fae'sheil, but he has given more than a couple of glances her way through the night and morning.

[sblock=ooc]Assuming that no one else needs them, Marcus will take all the arrows he can get.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]is it safe to say that we are okay with PM fastforwarding us to town?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 13, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, fine to fast forward things a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 13, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I had just thought that our IC posting indicated that we were ready for that.  Yes, I concur we are ready to return to town[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2013)

*~ A few days later ~*

Coming back to Blasingdell was uneventful.  You did not encounter any more orcs or other monsters.  Maybe the drizzling rain for most of the journey had something to do with it.  So it is a bedraggled and somewhat disgruntled band of heroes that enters the gate of the mining town three days after the deadly battle with the orcs.

Seeing your return, the guard at the gate greets you.





He is armed with a halberd and wearing chainmail.

"Well, hello.  You have any interesting news from up north?"

You cannot tell if the guards knows you or not from your brief stay a few days ago, but he doesn't appear to recognize you.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 14, 2013)

Marcus gives the guard a wry smile, limping a little still from one of the wounds suffered from the arrow barrage days earlier. While the flesh heals, muscle needs a little more time. 

"They send their warmest regards, and a little bit of their equipment."

He nods toward the bundles on their backs, in particular the bristling load Markas shoulders.

"Unfortunately they were in a bit of a temper. We're going to give them a short while to cool off, as this rain should be doing for them."

He stands mindfully near Fae'shiel, despite any comfortings she might have issued that she would indeed be alright after their ordeal.

"Have you a message for the Orcish neighbors? We'd be happy to deliver it when we pass back through."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 14, 2013)

Fae'shiel smacks her forehead slightly at Marcus' last comment about delivering a message to the Orc's for the humans.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Iago merely nods politely to the guard.  He has been very withdrawn since the group's encounter with the orcs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2013)

The guard chuckles at the bantering humor. The other guard manning the gate comes over to get a better look and see what the big deal is.

"Aye, you can tell them to listen carefully as you cut off their ears with rusty blade. Har, har."

"Good for you.  There is a bounty on orcs, did you bring back their ears or heads? 25 gold coins an orc if you did."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 15, 2013)

"As much as I despise Orc's, did your city ever stop to think that placing a bounty on their entire species would serve only to add fuel to their hatred of your own species?" Fae'shiel says with a bit of ire in her voice. After all that was the exact reason that her own race did not fall to such a stupid action. Yes the Elves killed Orcs that intruded on their lands, and the Orcs did the same, but the Elves and Orcs did not stoop so low as to kill each other for such needless things as bounties placed on their entire species... at least not generally speaking.









*OOC:*


WOOT! 1,000 posts!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 15, 2013)

"I'll not part with my ears at those prices, even if you offered full price."  It is hard to tell if Iago is joking, or genuinely angry.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2013)

The other guard mutters to the half-orc, "Keep your ears, mate."






Both guards stand side by side, blocking the entrance to the town, the joviality gone at the elven woman's haughty attitude. The first guard retorts curtly, "The orcs up north are killing and raiding the peaceful settlements. Halflings, humans, dwarves, and elves. We don't have enough men-at-arms and trackers to go root them out and deal with them."

"This ain't no fookin' war over silly ears. Heh, you think the orcs out there care one lick your stupid ideals? Claim the bounty or not, I don't give a goblin's arse. We guard the gate."

He holds out a hand, "Five silver each. Toll."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the double reply, at least I can log in, sorta, now. It isn't showing me my posts. Site is being all wonky. Wonder if it's due to the upgrades they're doing.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 18, 2013)

Marcus seems to be getting ready to keep the jovial comments moving along when the mention of bounty stops him. He turns a look to Fae'shiel when she admonishes the guard as if he were a child who had been fighting in the school yard. He can't help but grin, though Iago's comment causes him to withdraw his grin a little. A glance at Markas gets him a large shouldered shrug. He turns back to the Guard at the mention of a toll.

"A toll? When was there a toll to enter town? Sort of a bad deal for your bounty hunters, having to pay to get back inside to collect their money. Tell you what, though. If you two want to meet us after you get off shift, I'd think we could get you something to drink and a good meal in you in thanks."

His tone is less jovial than before, but still friendly despite the shift in disposition of the two guards.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Iago looks to Markas, and back to the guards, the situation seeming to snap him out of his mood.  The Markas might be seen to have offered the guards a bribe, and given the tension in the air it occurs to Iago they might be of a mind to make trouble for the group.  "Hold," he says gently, fishing two gold coins from his pouch.  He passes them to the guards.  "A coin for the town, and a coin for your trouble.  No hard feelings, eh?  The weather and the road have put us all in a mood." 

[sblock=ooc]I'll mark the 2 gp off Iago's share for the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2013)

Guard looks at the half-elf, "You ain't bounty hunters, yet. No trophies."

"The toll was always there, we just don't always enforce it."

He pockets the gold coins, commenting, "Blame the elf if you don't like it, she should be more respectful with her tongue."

"Just move along and behave yourselves."

The two guards separate to let you pass and return to their posts, flanking the town's entrance.

        *GM:*  Deducted the Toll from your Treasure


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Iago nods politely and enters, trying to return his mind to the business at hand.

"We need to find more healing magics, or a healer willing to come with us," he offers.  He searches his memory.  "Was there a temple in the town?  Perhaps if we are taking the fight to the orcs, a more militant minded priest might offer us aid in the interests of the town."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 22, 2013)

Marcus considers Iago's thoughts as they tromp into the town. 

"Might be one or two around where the guard barracks are. Might. Since I was here along with a wagon of supplies so many times, I didn't have much need for them. We might also try the inn. Despite the turn down of the offer, I think we could all use a drink, a meal and time to think. There's some merchant shops along the way, i think, we might can unload the stuff Markas is carrying on the way."

He suggests this thoughtfully.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Markas looks up from his trudging under the load. "There was a place called Tolm's Superior Goods & Outfitting near the center of the town.  I am guessing we can unload the loot there."

"Unless you want to stop by the Barracks up here on the left first.  It is right here."

        *GM:*  Map of Blasingdell with a key is available in the 1st post.
You entered town through the North Gate.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 22, 2013)

"Let us unload the items we got off the Orc's first. I want to see if I can't pick up some new vital gear while we are here that could help us, and the money from the Orc's gear could help in achieving that goal." Fae'shiel says to the others while looking around for shops that would serve her purposes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2013)

Walking on past the barracks you come to the large building where you can sell the unwanted items from the orcs.

You enter into Tolm's Superior Goods & Outfitting, a large emporium of equipment, weapons, armor, and other items.  It appears to be one-stop shopping.





The shopkeeper greets you as Markas starts emptying out all the items you took from the orcs.

"Good afternoon and welcome to Tolm's."

"I gather you going do business today. It looks like you are here to sell, yes?"

        *GM:*  What all are you selling?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Iago begins helping Markas unload the goods.  "We recovered these from orcish raiders, but many are of good quality," he comments.

[sblock=ooc]I favor selling everything but the arrows, unless someone wants something else from the list.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 24, 2013)

Marcus wanders around, looking at an item here and there, a curiosity now and then, as he waits for the transactions to complete. He looks up as as a woman enters, sets a small woven basket on the counter and leaves, the smell of fresh bread making his stomach growl a little. 

[sblock=ooc]Aside from the arrows which we can use, I don't think we need any of the other loot from the Orc encounter, so I agree with mfloyd[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 26, 2013)

"Yes we would like to sell these items. I would also like to purchase this beautiful headband." Fae'shiel says to the store Clerk indicating a headband with a beautiful gem set in the center of it, where the third eye would be located when wearing the headband.

[sblock=OOC]I am all for selling all the Orc Gear except for the Arrows. I do however intend to use my portion in order to buy a Headband of Vast Intelligence +2, which I have already rolled for and explained the finances of over in the Mystic Pearl thread. I hope that is okay with everyone? I figure with such a headband I would be perfectly able to go ahead and put all my level up points into dexterity instead of putting them into intelligence. Thereby increasing my attack and damage potential with my blackblade.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2013)

You sell off all of the equipment and divvy up the spoils.





The shopkeeper bids you good day, "Thank you for your business, and come again to Tolm's."

You leave Tolm's Superior Goods &  Outfitting head out into the street.





Markas bids you good-bye, "I am going to go check on my horse.  Perhaps I will see you back at the inn."

He heads off to the South and is lost in the people in the open air market at the center of the town.

[sblock=Gold & Stuff]If you want the arrows, just by them from your share and record it on your sheet.  I sold off everything.

Here are the Awards for Gold as of 26 Jan 2013:
*Iago:* + 767.5 Enc + 4834 TBG (83x25gp + 89x31gp) =  5601.5gp on 26 Jan 2013
*Fae'shiel:* + 767.5 Enc + 4834 TBG (148x25gp + 24x31gp) = 5211.5gp on 26 Jan 2013
*Marcus:* + 767.5 Enc + 4092 TBG (26x17gp + 146x25gp) = 4859.5gp on 26 Jan 2013

Marcus will also level up in 2 days.  Might as well get working on it, Artur.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Iago nods to the others.  "Come, let us go to the inn," he advises.  "A few meads will wash the taste of the road from our mouths, and we can look for more aid on the morrow."

[sblock=PM]PM, I know you said we could look for magic items in the town, but I forgot the percentage roll and can't find it in the thread.  What is the size of the town for purposes of purchasing at the Mystic Pearl?

Iago is not buying anything until we have the healing situation under control, but once that's done he's inclined to go looking for a Headband of Vast Intellect or, if that's not available, a Handy Haversack.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]You can use Venza standard. Blasingdell is not large, but it is actually rich.  I don't want to penalize you for being higher level than the adventure originally called for.  You are not too high yet, but with TBX you will probably gain a few more levels and outgrow the town's purchasing capacity.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 28, 2013)

After the group finds an Inn that they can agree to spend the night in, Fae'shiel says "I will be back. I need to do a bit of shopping. Please wait for me here." As she leaves to go pick up a few items that could prove to be of some use to the group in the near future.

[sblock=OOC]I am going to take this opportunity to pick up the headband of vast intellect that I rolled for earlier from one of the magic shops in town, as well seeing if there is a Cloak of Resistance +1 in the town somewhere.

Both attempts were successful, resultant GP total = 737.97. Assuming my math is correct.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Iago nods a farewell to the elf, and enters the inn.  He stakes out a seat for himself and his companions, leaving an empty chair against the elf's return.  He gives a friendly nod to the innkeeper, remembering their conversation during his last stay, and waits for her to come take the group's order.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 31, 2013)

Marcus follows Iago toward the Inn after delaying a moment to make a recommendation of a good groomsman to take care of the warrior's horse. He nods and watches Fae'shiel walk away, a bit of a strange, somewhat wistful look on his face. He shakes his head back to reality and moves to the front of the inn watching passers by for a few moments. Finally the weary bones in his body convince him that it is in his best interest if he gets them to a seat. He enters and pauses until he spies Iago. He crosses over, letting a little droop get into his half-elven shoulders. He makes it to the table and eases into a chair with a muffled groan.

"Obviously been too long since I had an extended stretch. Oh, a nice hot bath and some cute girl with a sponge and a soft touch. That would be just the thing."

He ducks his head and clears his throat.

"I dare say we should wait the night, then get started again."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, we kept the arrows, who else uses a bow?[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 31, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]for marcus' case I hope that the cute girl in question is Fae'shiel. Cause otherwise she might get the wrong idea. Though suggesting such a thing might be a bit forward as well...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel had recently arrived and clearly looked out of place with the locals.  

Her shining platemail still visible from underneath her tabard was clearly superior craftsmanship and marked her for more than a simple woman-at-arms.  However the emblazoned symbol of Helina on the tabard showed the blonde Aasimar as being something more than a regular warrior as well.  Her weapons and shield were excellent quality too.

Most of the clientele in the tavern are not the well equipped adventurer types and she clearly stands out.  She looks to only be about 16 years old and is not even 5 feet tall.

Her melodic voice asks the bartender, "Good afternoon. Could I trouble you for some fruit juice?"

A few moments later, she hands over the coins to pay the man.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]        *GM:*  You can treat unnamed NPC staff at the tavern and inn as props.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Iago notices the adventurer, and starts to raise his hand and call out.  He stops himself.  It might be unwise to give the impression that he is a tavern patron seeking her for...adventures of a different sort.

Still, he reflects, fate brought him companions at the smith's forge.  Perhaps it has found him aid here.  He nods to Marcus and rises, making his way over to her.

"Your pardon, my lady," he says, as she looks up from her fruit juice.  "You wear the symbol of Helina.  I wonder if you would...consider aiding myself and my comrades in a worthy quest."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*







Ariel is sitting on a stool, perched more like it given the full platemail armor she is encased in. Still she looks upward at the half-orc with manners.

"Oh, good day to you.  May Her Blessings be upon you.  Indeed, I am of Her service."

"Ariel Esimae." The petite warmaiden smiles and inclines her head while holding her hand over her heart.

She takes in his appearance with an appraising eye, "I do not believe you are from around here either. Please, tell me more of this quest and your... companions?" Ariel is not sure who the half-orc might be referring to.

"Would your quest by chance involve orc bounty hunting?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 1, 2013)

"Iago, of Venza," the half-orc offers.  "And while our quest will bring us into conflict with the orcs it is...a bit more complex than bounty hunting.  Come," he offers.  "Sit with us, and I will tell you the tale."

As Ariel makes her way over to the table, Iago makes introductions.  "Mistress Ariel, this is Marcus Cole.  Marcus, Mistress Ariel is in the service of Helina."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*







Ariel smiles and takes her fruit juice in hand.  She slides off the stool and clanks after the half-orc to his table.

"It is a pleasure to meet you.  Her blessings upon you, Marcus."

"I have recently come from Venza as well. There were tales of nefarious orcs that needed Her Justice and I came this way."

"If you are not here to rid these peaceful folk of the scourge, then what is it that you are here for?" 

The petite war maiden sets her longspear to prop against the wooden support column and awkwardly sits in a chair.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 3, 2013)

"We have learned something, from an ancient text," explains Iago.  "And with the help of a Dwarven sage.  There was once a great Dwarven smith, Durgeddin, who made his holdfast in the Stone Tooth.  He was a great master of his craft, and made weapons of legendary quality.  He was an enemy of the orcs, and it is said they stormed his hold and slew him.  But legends of caches of weapons persist, and..."  The half-orc looked uncomfortable.  "This must all sound like a child's tale to you.  But fate brought myself, Marcus, and our other companions together.  I think there is something in it."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 6, 2013)

Fae'shiel picked this moment to return to the Inn. Unlike her appearance prior to leaving the rest of the group, as she returns she is sporting a magnificent cloak and a bejeweled headband. When she enters the Inn she notices the other woman with her group and says "Hello? Who would you be?" to Ariel.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel listens patiently to the tale and nods.

"Yes, it does sound fantastical.  Most legends do, I imagine. Yet there surely is truth in it as well."

"However, more importantly.  There are orcs involved and that is not a legend but an ongoing threat to these good people.  For that reason alone I would accompany you."

With an elven woman's arrival, the petite Aasimar sips her juice and glances from one male to the other at the table.  Their expressions are clear that the interruption is not unwelcome.

Ariel introduces herself to Fae'shiel and they exchange names. 

 Afterwards, she asks, "Have you been north already? Do you venture out on the morrow?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]        *GM:*  @Artur Hawkwing, I assume you have nothing to add to the scene.  
Shall we advance the game a few days? Is all of the shopping completed?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


Iago just made his purchase in the Pearl thread, we can advance as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 9, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I have been awaiting approval of Marcus' level up submission, it has as yet to be approved or near as I can tell reviewed. I know SK is busier than a one legged man at a butt kicking contest, but it's been what, nearly a week? Plus work actually gave me a full assignment to do on my own, so lots of sleeping from home. Monday I should have the thing ready for an initial review and be able to get back on track. We acan go ahead and advance with Ariel welcomed to the crew. I will continue to use the previous level stat block until an approval can be done.[/sblock]

Marcus nods a tired greeting to the new comer, studying her as she questions Iago. He notices she is a bit stiff and awkward, something he chalks up to her current state of curiosity. The spear gets a curious glance as she leans it to the column. Marcus' attempt to rest his weary bones ends as she sits up a little more when Fae'shiel enters. The young ranger keeps his thoughts to himself, instead taking in this slim oddity.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2013)

*GM:*  I Approved Marcus, but I don't understand why that was holding up  role-playing.   Waiting on level-ups only impacts combat encounters. 

Since  there are questions on the table from Ariel, those should be answered first.  There should also be IC indications of scene advancement before I  advance things.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 10, 2013)

"We have been north, toward the Stone Tooth," Iago confirms.  "And met an orcish warband, much to their sorrow.  But my magics were not up to the task of healing so many wounds, so we returned in search of aid before venturing further.  As to when we will depart, that depends on the aid we find," he adds with a grin.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 10, 2013)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  I Approved Marcus, but I don't understand why that was holding up  role-playing.   Waiting on level-ups only impacts combat encounters.
> 
> Since  there are questions on the table from Ariel, those should be answered first.  There should also be IC indications of scene advancement before I  advance things.




[sblock=ooc]I had assumed we weren't in a super hurry at that moment in time, with Fae'shiel shopping, so I was waiting for the approval and concentrating on, as I said, a work assignment. I'm sure you're aware how sometimes Real Life just doesn't leave one with enough hours in the day to do all one would want.  Anyway, posting should be better for the foresaeeable future, though I will be out for the week Feb 24 through March 1. Should return on the 2nd. Work training trip and this class is supposed to be rather gruesome.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 10, 2013)

Marcus nods as Iago accurately sums up things. He leans back, crossing his arms over his chest.

"Iago's skills were enough to keep us all alive. For that we are grateful. Though he is correct that we do seem to need some help if we are to press further. We underestimated what we were getting into last time we ventured out. Now we know better what we are up against, we need to be better prepared for it. Though the guards at the gate mentioned something about a bounty on orc ears..."

He shrugs.

"I feel sorry for anyone who tries to casually take that bounty on. One of our number is otherwise indisposed, so I wouldn't want to commit to a time without speaking to him, but at least a night to gather our strength again, physically, magically and spiritually, would be a good idea. So is it just the Orc's threat to the town that brings you here? Or is there something that perhaps, as Iago mentioned, also entwines you into this mess?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel holds her hands open and replies, "Helina provides."

"Nay, I am here mainly to help those in need, Marcus.  If there were corruption with the city officials oppressing the down-trodden I would try to get involved, but at the moment the most dangerous concern on people's minds are the orcs raiding from the North."

"I spoke to the Constable as well was told there is a bounty on them, if one were to bring back proof to collect. I thought she said 25 gold coins per orc, a left ear would suffice as proof."

The petite warmaiden is not squeamish about blood, but removing and carrying ears around is not something she finds personally tasteful.  "Trophy hunting does not interest those in Helina's service.  However, I would not stop you from collecting. I would go after the orcs regardless of the bounty, simply because Her Justice requires it."

"If you would have me, I could accompany you as you travel once more into orc territory.  I am an accomplished healer and have other spells as well."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 13, 2013)

"I would be pleased to have the aid of Helina in our fight," replies Iago.  "I have no intention of gathering orcish ears -- I have two of my own and that is quite sufficient."  His humor feels a bit strained, but seems well-intentioned.  He turns to his comrades.  "What say you?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 16, 2013)

Marcus' demanor eases with the newcomer a little. Chuckles at her distaste for the Orc ears.

"I think you'll find we have a similar mindset. We aren't here for trophies or bounties, we're here for our own reasons. If you want to travel north with us, that'd be fine with me. The more the merrier, and safer, after what we have seen the last few days."

The Ranger turns his eyes to Fae'shiel in a questioning look.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 17, 2013)

All this time Fae'shiel had been listening quietly and patiently trying to appraise the Cleric's true motivations. She was young, even by human standards, and this meant that she was likely hot headed and given to the passions of her emotions. Fae'shiel was a bit unnerved by this young girls willingness to go into harm's way for what appeared to her to be a foolish reason. While Fae'shiel was quite familiar with the fanaticism of her own people and was often quite surprised at the lengths to which the Elves of the Harrenwood would go to to achieve their goals, they at least didn't take these actions while they were still only in their formative years of life. An Elven fanatic would generally be at least 100 years of age before pursuing such reckless activities. But here is a girl who by comparison is probably the equivalent to a 70 or 80 year old Elf. It boggled Fae'shiel's mind that someone would be so willing to throw their life away at such a young age.

"Lady Ariel, are you sure that you wish to risk your life in such a venture? Our trek will be dangerous. I myself nearly died during our last excursion north. I would hate for something similar to happen to one so young as yourself."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






The young Aasimar replies, "It is Her Justice's will."

"Though I am young, this is not my first time facing danger.  I am a trained war maiden and have accounted myself well."

"However, I am Her healing instrument as well. Helina will protect me... And, therefore you as well."

Ariel finishes her juice and looks back at all three, "Is there something more to discuss?  Or can we set a time to meet on the morrow for our departure?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 17, 2013)

"Pardon what is probably going to sound like Heresy to your young ears Warmaiden. But I am not familiar with the Religion of Helina. In my home forest we have Zealots who willingly throw their lives away to serve our God King's greater plans. But of course our God is real. We know his face, we can obtain an audience to speak to him if he grants it." Fae'shiel says with a sorrowed look on her face, she looks at the young warmaiden and has an empathic look in her eyes, "Can you say the same? Do you know what the will of your Goddess really is? Or are you just basing your claims on what others have taught you?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Iago seems taken aback by the elf's line of questioning.  "The priests and priestesses of Helina are well-known in Venza, and elsewhere," he interjects.  "They are known for their wisdom and their valor.  Would you accuse Mistress Ariel of zealotry because she offers to aid *our* cause?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 17, 2013)

"Iago, I come from a society where the average lifespan for those living in this world is around 500 years. Those who dwell in the border realms can live for thousands of years unhindered by the hazards of old age. Elves generally don't even reach maturity before the age of ninety. So you will excuse me if I find it odd that someone who to me would be considered an infant, is so willing to throw their life away at what to me appears to be a mere whim." Fae'shiel says with a stern look at the Half-Orc.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Iago meets her gaze, unwavering, his jaw taking a dangerous set.  "Mistress Ariel has said she seeks to serve the people of the town by facing their foes.  That seems to me a noble cause, not a 'whim.'  As to age, I have seen much to convince me it is not the same as wisdom."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 19, 2013)

Marcus nods in agreement with Iago.

"Lady Fae'shiel. In Elven terms this young lady may seem to be considered an infant, but she is not of Elven decent. At least it wouldn't appear so. We who are not of that blood, where they might live to be in the hundreds or even thousands of years in age must live our lives in the compressed cycle we are given. She may not look like, on elven terms, she would be ready to release her mother's apron strings, but for a Human, for example, she looks to me as if she is a young adult, capable of making her own choices and learning from her own mistakes, or not as her own personality might call for. Might as well judge me in the same, if you are going to compare all of your companions based solely on the life of those of Elven kind."

Marcus' voice stays low, but firm as he speaks. Not arguing, not trying to prattle or sound as if he is belittling Fae'shiel's opinion, but merely attempting to make a point.

"We might do better to pick this up in the morning after some sleep and something to fortify our stomachs. Perhaps we should meet again for breakfast?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 19, 2013)

Fae'shiel glances to Marcus and says "Marcus, you could have the long life of a full-blooded Elf, were you to live in the Border Realms. Afterall, you are yourself of Elvish descent." She looks back to Ariel and says "I apologize, I am not accustomed to dealing with Humans, much less young ones. I often forget that your race tends to look on age very differently than my own does. But even still, I find that being as young as you are and still being willing to risk your life, to be a bit reckless, but perhaps noble none the less."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*







Ariel follows the exchange between the other three.

With a look of some curious confusion, She says to Fae'shiel, "I am sorry, I thought I was clear."

"I am Her mistress's war maiden. Helina grants her grace and divine gifts to me every day and I serve willingly."

"There is no trick.  This is no whim. My training was martial to prepare me for my path, chosen freely upon my adulthood this year. I have faith in Her will and commune with her every morning."

"You need not worry that I am a mindless zealot, nor could I comment on such people from your forest homes.  Simply put, I am not an elf.  Any such comparison would be... well, incomparable."

She looks over at Iago and Marcus, "I appreciate your defense of my honor and motivations.  I think you are right in that the longer lived races can fully comprehend how fast those of the younger races mature.  Just like I cannot fully understand why the average elf take 120 years to reach intellectual maturity where it only took me 16 years."

"Some have suggested they have stunted growth of their minds or they are just too flighty and frivolous until they become of age.  However, I have only really worked with one other elf and he was a horse's arse.  But, I would not be so close minded to judge their entire race by that one example." 

The petite Aasimar smiles wanly at the others and rises from the chair. 

"I shall meet you here in the morning, after my devotions then?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 20, 2013)

"In the morning, then," Iago confirms.  He raises his glass.  "To a successful expedition!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel bids you good day and leaves you alone with an agreement to see you in the morning, "Have a good evening, and I will be ready to head north when we meet again tomorrow morning."

She stands and takes her weapons with her.  The petite warmaiden departs the tavern after speaking with the bartender for a few moments.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]        *GM:*  Go ahead close out the scene for your characters if you are ready, then summarize your evening and night to reach time of departure from Blasingdell again. If you need/want to do anything else in town, I will not stop you. But I think my next post will cover departure from the town and advancing the game a few days.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Iago bids Ariel good night, and speaks briefly with his companions.  "We should replenish our supplies," he says, "And depart tomorrow morning."









*OOC:*


I favor just having everyone buy 6 (? lost track of days) days' worth of rations from group treasure and moving on.  Iago has no other shopping needs.







The next morning, Iago rises, packs his gear, and goes to meet the group in the common room of the inn.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 21, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Agreed. Six days rations each should be doable I think. Other than needing a count on the arrows I think Marcus just needs to do some snoring.[/sblock]

Marcus stands as Ariel leaves and resumes his seat when Iago speaks. He nods.

"Good idea. We should probably get up early enough to meet and have breakfast and decide what we want to do before she arrives. And hope that we don't have anymore of that blasted rain."

Marcus gets to his feet with a stretch as Iago departs. He turns to Fae'shiel.

"I hope I wasn't out of line a while ago. I really do think that she can help us. Not sure I fully trust her, but it's that way with anyone strange. I seem to recall we had our little issues at first as well. But I would say that you have my full, unquestioned trust."

He smiles a little awkwardly, as if not sure what he said is all he wanted to say. 

"Lets get you up to your room and settled in a nice warm bed."

He offers his arm to her.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 22, 2013)

Nodding in agreement to Iago's statement saying "Yes, some additional Rations would probably be advisable. I am not exceedingly proficient in finding my own food out in the wilderness."

As Marcus speaks to her Fae'shiel says "No, if anyone was out of line it was probably me. I am new to human cultures. I still have much to learn about the way they view their lives. I am not used to seeing someone who in Elven terms is probably about the equivalent to a 70 or 80 year old Elf, who is so willing to throw their life away. Those Zealots I spoke about, she considers them mindless in their faith, but at least they wait till their 100th cycle or longer before they pursue activities that could threaten their lives. But as it is becoming apparent to me, I cannot fully comprehend how the youngest of the races on this planet view their lives."

Then as Marcus mentions that he trusts her completely Fae'shiel blushes. She blushes even more profusely when he suggests getting her up to her room and into a warm bed. She says "W-w-would y-you care to join me?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2013)

*GM:*  Not sure what you are looking for on the arrows.   All the treasure from the orcs was sold off, including the arrows.  Since everything can be sold at full value, there was no mechanic advantage to not selling them and creating extra bookkeeping.  

You all need to buy whatever extra arrows & rations you need from personal funds.  There is no treasure remaining for community purchases.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 23, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I noted the purchase of food on Iago's character sheet, and made a minor update to encumbrance to account for the Handy Haversack (next time he levels I will go through and take better advantage of it, but don't want to take the time now).

Iago is ready to go, but I'm going to hold off on posting until Fae'shiel and Marcus have resolved their scene.  Hopefully without costing us the game's PG rating. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2013)

*GM:*  As entertaining as a little side role-playing for Fae'shiel and Marcus might be, it is going to be off-camera since it has been too long waiting for it to happen.  I will begin working on an update and post it tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2013)

You meet the next morning and depart Blasingdell once more. Markas left a note that he had to return to Venza on urgent family matters.  For three days, you deal with the misty weather, but it never truly rains on you.  it is more dreary and depressing than anything else.  At night you make camp and continue to share stories of your past adventures and significant  events to alleviate the boredom of walking through the mountains.

Towards the end of your third marching day, you arrive at the location you have been seeking.  Up ahead appears to be the Stone Tooth mountain.





In a small clearing of the brooding pine forests of the mountains, you crest a rise and look down into a small vale.  From where you stand, you catch sight of a tall, steep hill that rises to a prominent bare knob of rock.  It certainly looks like a stone tooth in the fading light of early evening.  A think spire of smoke rises from some unseen point high on the hill's slopes, and you can make out a steep, narrow road or track that runs back and forth across the face of the mountain.

You have had a long day and it is time to find a campsite.

[sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Iago's mood darkened again after the group's departure, and while not actually unfriendly, he has been a taciturn companion these past days.  But the view of the mountain seems to have brought him out of his shell.

He eyes the rising smoke.  "I have no desire to fight the greenskins at night," he tells his companions.  "And that smoke is almost certainly theirs.  We should find a defensible place with some concealment, and make a cold camp so the heat and smoke do not draw them."

He looks around at the terrain, trying to find a good spot for the campsite.

[sblock=ooc] Survival check to find a site that meets his needs.  Just looking at the map and picture above, I'm thinking the group is better not getting too close to the Tooth as they would have to leave the trees and expose themselves to any watch the orcs have posted.  Looking for a good thicket in the trees, and looking to cover their trail.
Survival roll to find campsite (1d20+6=21)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel nods in agreement, her stoic determination to maintain a decent pace through the mountains has not left her very chatty either. "Agreed, I think we should be able to find something back over the ridge and in those trees over there, away from this trail we have been following."

"Can one of you cover our tracks to keep any orc scouts from learning we where we went?"

She follows Iago and it doesn't take long to find a good spot that will offer what you need.

Survival Aid Another (1d20+3=22)

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 1, 2013)

Fae'shiel had spent most of the journey to the foothills of the Stone Tooth in silence, wondering idly about that last night in the Inn. She wouldn't necessarily call that night a success nor a failure for her personal ventures as she never did get an answer from Marcus. Deciding that she will have to try again some other night, she begins planning the next time that she will be able to get him alone and all to herself.

When the subject of finding a place to sleep comes up, Fae'shiel attempts to help in the effort, but her performance is less than satisfactory. Despite being an Elf, she is always much more at home sitting in a warm chair next to a fireplace reading a good book instead of out in the wilderness doing manual labor.

Survival Aid Another (1d20 = 8 )
[sblock=mini stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 33 // Current: 33
*BAB:* +3 *CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Current Weapon:* Scimitar, Blackblade +6 (1d6 +3, Crit: 18-20/x2) // Special Qualities: INT 12 / CHA & WIS 7, Arcane Pool 2 / 2, Alertness, Blackblade Strike, Telepathy, Unbreakable, Energy Attunement, Ego (5) *Languages:* Common, Dwarven.
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +6 (1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows
*Tertiary Weapon* Dagger +6 (1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2) // Range 10 feet

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
5/5 First Level Spells Remaining
3/3 Second Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 14):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 15):* Color Spray, Grease, Shocking Grasp, Mirror Strike, True Strike
*Second Level Spells (DC 16):* Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength
*Arcane Pool:* 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 5, 2013)

Marcus too travels along in silence, his thoughts mostly his only company. He stays with the group, and as usual a careful eye kept to Fae'shiel's protection. The young Ranger seems a little disturbed about something, though who could fathom what. Perhaps the sheer weight of again making the same trek into the mountains is to blame. Wearily he travels along, grateful at the idea of a place to rest. Having taken up the rear guard of the party with the odd departure of Markas, Marcus sets himself to covering the parties backs as well as he is able.

"I think that a good idea.  Sometimes sleep is a wonderful thing."

[sblock=ooc]Aid Another with Survival: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3956437/">1d20+6=14</a>[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2013)

Just back over the last ridge you spend about 20 minutes and find a nice secluded depression that has rocky overhang that is almost a cave entrance.  It goes in far enough have about 10 x 15 ft space with shelter.  The back of the shallow cave tapers quickly to a very narrow crevice about a finger's width.

The campsite is screened from view and is defensible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel unpacks her bed roll and prepares for going to sleep, needing to get up for the last watch of the early morning.

"Wake when it is time for my watch, please. You are welcome to decide what we are going to do in the morning, and just let me know."

"I just hope there are no night patrols by orcs to come upon our tracks."

Without a fire, the mountain air is a bit chilly at night.  The petite war maiden munches on some trail rations while wrapped in her sleeping blankets.  Her platemail is arranged beside her, she has a chainshirt to wear instead during the night.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 8, 2013)

Marcus sets about making sure that food and water are stocked and/or handed out. He settles himself down to take the first watch, his ears listening to what goes on around him, his gaze taken by the flames before him.

[sblock=ooc]Marcus will cover first watch, then look through his journal to work on spells and get some sleep with what time is left.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Iago sits, munching on hard tack and cheese.  "We need to reach the entrance without taking that trail," the half-orc observes.  "And the orcs will be watching that trail.  We need to take another way up."

The alchemist holds up an iron vial.  "This potion will give me the power to climb walls," he explains.  "And I have other magics I can use to give me strength.  I can carry each of you up, one at a time, along one of the cliff faces.  Perhaps the one at the south end, where the second peak will block their visibility.  We can assemble up the slope, and take them by surprise.  We must prevent them from warning the rest of the tribe -- If they swarm us, we will surely be defeated."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*







Ariel munches her cold rations and asks with some incredulity, "You want to carry me up the side of the mountain?"

While she doesn't weigh a whole lot, her armor and gear nearly double it.

"Do we even know for sure if there are orcs up there? The plume of smoke we saw to the south of the peak yesterday was off the trail. Does anyone have expertise in sneaking around and scouting?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 11, 2013)

As the morning arrives Fae'shiel was to be found off sitting under a tree outside of their little nook reading a book. She had been like that for a while now, spending the time to memorize her spells for the day. When Iago and the others start speaking she looks up only casually and then goes back to reading, but as soon as Iago mentions carrying the group up the side of a cliff she looks up blushing horribly. At Ariel's comment she shuts her book with enough force to gain the attention of the others but not enough to draw unwanted attention from passing Orc patrols. She stands up, walks over to Iago and promptly Smacks him across the face, "You are with two women whom you are not familiar with, how dare you propose carrying us up a cliff like that."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Iago blinks, and then his jaw sets.  He rises, staring up at the elf.

"I would never take your honor," he tells her.  His voice is low, but the rage is clear.  "But if you do that again I will take your hand."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 12, 2013)

Marcus seems stunned by the approach of Fae'shiel and the slap to Iago's mug. The Ranger stands up quietly and, as he is able, interposes parts of himself between the half-orc and Elf.

"Before anyone loses any necessary organs...it was just a suggestion he was making. Offering an idea to get the discussion started. For himself it's a valid option. If he can also make himself invisible it might give us a little more idea of what we are dealing with up there. I would assume that, having had time to prepare, Lady Fae'shiel probably has her own means of getting up the side of the cliff. I could probably scale it myself. Our newest comrade, however, might have an issue. Her armor might be a bit heavy for a climb that extended. If we could, instead, find a way to lighten the weight of her armor, she might also be able to make her way up the cliff."

Marcus turns his head to one, another and another of his traveling companions...more like a traveling menagerie at the moment, before turning a questioning look at Fae'shiel with his eyebrows raised.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 12, 2013)

"Flight, is actually a spell I do not have access to. Nor is climbing at the moment. It may just be easier to find a path that is not patrolled by the Orcs. I can for example grant one of us invisibility that would make scouting far more effective. Though please note that the invisibility wouldn't last for very long in the grand scheme of things and so should only be used as a last resort." Fae'shiel explains to the others.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel's look of incredulity shifted immediately to the elven woman who took it upon herself to slap their male companion. She saw no reason to justify the violent reaction.  While she was new to their company she found it quite strange and not of a friendly nature.  She could not keep the frown of disapproval from her face. Her gaze stayed with Fae'shiel as Marcus explained what the Iago really meant.

Still keeping a wary eye on the elven female, she says carefully, "No, I am not very quiet nor do I climb very well.  If necessary, I could wear my chain shirt armor instead, but if we end up fighting I will be sorely disadvantaged. That makes me uncomfortable with the prospects of fighting orcs so high."

"Now, Fae'shiel, I was not offended by Iago's idea. I would not look forward to being carried like a sack of potatoes and I wondered at the necessity of burdening our friend. Still, I saw no untoward intent of his suggestion at all. And in the past three days, I have not felt Iago has been anything other than a friend and trustworthy companion."

"Your behavior this morning was ill-mannered and... unkind. No, do not attempt to slap me as well for speaking my mind. I want to believe you are smart enough to understand there was nothing intended to hurt your sensibilities."

"As a peaceful gesture, I think you would want to apologize for your outburst and violence, yes?" 

Ariel has a polite smile on her face waiting for Fae'shiel.

Diplomacy (1d20+8=18)

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 12, 2013)

In spite of himself, Iago finds himself touched by the Marcus' and Ariel's words.  He chokes down his anger and looks to Fae'Shiel to see what she will do.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 12, 2013)

Fae'shiel sighs, saying in hushed tones "I apologize Iago for smacking you. However I still think it was rude of you for suggesting to carry the two of us up the cliff face." while looking from one of her companions to the next. After making her apologies she returns to her seat where she had been before and reopens her book and continues to read.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 13, 2013)

The half-orc fights for his composure.  "It was not my intention to be rude," he says, apparently the best he can offer.  He sits, and takes a pull from his waterskin.

"We still have the problem of our approach," he says.  "Perhaps you are right, Mistress Ariel, that we should send a scout up the trail.  I have no particular skill with stealth.  What of you, Marcus?  You have the look of a hunter."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel looks curiously at the elven woman, brow slightly furrowed, "I am curious. What was rude? The idea of being touched?"

"I am unclear on why his suggestion was rude at all and I would not like to be slapped if I were to examine your body if you become wounded."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 13, 2013)

"Ariel, dear, you just betrayed how young you really are." Fae'shiel says to the Warmaiden in as gentle a tone as possible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel is more confused that ever, "I have no idea what you are talking about, Fae'shiel."

"Do either of you guys know?" She looked at Marcus and Iago.

"Letting Iago carry me on his back is no different than anything I did as a child being carried around on an adult's back. I just think it would be too awkward will all of my gear and armor causing him to be unbalanced trying to climb a cliff."

She doesn't get it and shrugs it off, looking to Marcus to see if he is a scouting type of person.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 13, 2013)

Fae'shiel just stares at Ariel for a few moments, then sighs and shakes her head returning to her book looking somewhat incredulous at the innocence of such a beautiful sixteen year old girl.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Iago eyes Ariel and Fae'shiel, but decides not to engage in their byplay.  He looks expectantly to Marcus.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 17, 2013)

Marcus watches Fae'shiel step away, his gaze like everyone else's bouncing around like Venzan jumping beans from one person to the next. He suddenly feels a rush of blood, blushing, as he realizes that everyone is now looking at or waiting on him. He clears his throat.

"Well, yes. I wasn't the best at it. That's why I got guard duty. No need to be stealthy when protecting a certain person's person."

He thinks about that statement a moment, and what might normally draw a grin from the Ranger is instead shrugged aside.

"If Lady Fae'shiel is willing to use her ability to make me invisible, I can take a short trip and see what I can find. At least I should be able to tell which paths are more heavily orc traveled. Not like the big louts are trying to hide their passage."

The Ranger seems up for the task, willing to put himself into the dangerous position of being alone on the trails at night with who knows what Orc patrols about.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 18, 2013)

"I don't think you should go at night," Iago observes.  "Their eyes will be better than yours then.  We can wait until dawn.  If Lady Fae'shiel is willing to cast her spell on you, you can make your way up the trail while the rest of us watch from the treeline.  Hopefully you can be up and at least well on your way down before the spell ends.  If we see orcs moving to block the trail, we can draw them off.  And we will have a rendezvous in place, so that if you are pursued on your return, we can make an ambush."  The alchemist looks to his companions.  "Does this seem sensible?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 19, 2013)

"Except that my spell will not last long enough for him to make it all the way up the trail on foot." Fae'shiel explains looking to Marcus with a bit of concern for her 'companion.'


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 19, 2013)

"How long will it last, then?" asks Iago.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 20, 2013)

Fae'shiel sighs, she realizes she had not already explained this fact to Iago, but some spells just are not designed for Reconnasaince. Just as she was preparing to say as much her sword decides to speak up: "Five Minutes. Assuming he doesn't attack anything while the spell is active." saying this in a monotone that shows extreme disinterest in the discussion. The sword appears to have been listening to the entire discussion which though annoying shows that it is aware of their plans.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*






Ariel only comments. "If we are going to wait all day for Fae'shiel to have a different spell on the morrow, what would we do today? There was that smoke plume we saw yesterday."

"However, I do not see it this morning though."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]        *GM:*  I brought this forward for you to plan with.     [sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


Perhaps I missed it, but I thought we were still having this discussion on the night they camped.  Iago made his proposal when he took out his rations for the night.  I deliberately wanted to start the discussion so that we would be able to change spells in the morning.  PM, can you confirm?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2013)

*GM:*  Yes, it can be the night before. Sorry, jet lag.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Iago mulls the situation over.  "It seems to me our biggest choice is whether to try and scout the area, or ascend as a group.  We have no one who is skilled in stealth, and no means to help them quickly if they come under attack, so it seems safest to go in force."

He looks over at the peak again.  "That trail is the obvious way, but I fear they are watching it.  We could try to ascend another way, perhaps at the north where the slope is gentler, but it may not be easy and we will be vulnerable if we are seen and attacked.  What say you all?  Ascend the trail, or look for another way?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 22, 2013)

Marcus still looks as if he would be willing to risk it, but having been outvoted 3 to 1 (Fae'shiel, Iago and Fae'shiel's Sword), he resigns himself to finding alternate ideas. 

"I'm not sure that making it up the path is feasible since we know they will be watching it. We would have to look for what would seem to be the safest path if we went up the gentler side. That might be doable, though a tad bit slow and as dangerous as the path if we are spotted."

He sits down, stepping out from between the two now that the threat of bloodshed is near zero and pulls his knees under his chin, looking thoughtful.

"Too bad we don't have Orc disguises. We could just clomp right up the trail without being bothered."

He blinks and shifts, pulling his travel sized book from his pack.

"Wait a second."

He pulls the book around and opens it, trying to read in the near dark proving to be a bit difficult for his eyes. He tilts the book and carefully runs fingertip along the contents of a couple of pages until he finds it. His brows furrow as he tries to read the script there. 

"Lady Fae'shiel, do you remember when we translated this one? Didn't it say something about images of another or something? Or was that an object?"

He offers the travel book to Fae'shiel, his finger pointing to the symbols that make up the name of the spell "Prestidigitation".


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 22, 2013)

Fae'shiel curiously looks over the spell that Marcus had pointed to, trying to remember what the symbols were for. She then recalls that page in his spellbook was for the prestidigitation spell, unfortunately if she recalls correctly the power of that spell was insufficient to create the kinds of effects that they were looking for. She says "If we had more time, and were better prepared, I might have been able to have taught Marcus the two perfect spells for this venture, though I myself can't cast them. The ability to generate phantom noises and phantom images would have been particularly useful for sneaking our way onto this mountain."

[sblock=OOC]Please note, Marcus has never informed Fae'shiel that his opposition schools are Illusion and Necromancy...[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 22, 2013)

"I'm not sure disguises would help in any case," says Iago.  "Their lookouts probably know the raiders who go out, and strange orcs may get no warmer reception than other strangers."

He shrugs.  "Let's wait until dawn, and then circle the mountain and look for good ways up.  We can stay under cover of trees so we're not spotted.  We can also check the orcs' tracks and see what trails they use, and perhaps that will tell us something."

Iago finishes his meal, and begins setting aside his weapons for the night.

[sblock=ooc]Anyone else have other plans to do?  Otherwise, we should probably advance the scene.  Everyone figure out what spells they will memorize for the next day, with the idea of this kind of ascent in mind![/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 23, 2013)

"You misunderstand. The spells to create phantom noises and phantom images would allow us to appear to be in two places simultaneously, thereby sowing confusion amongst the Orc Ranks. They are a manner of illusory projection that creates the image and noises of whatever we wish to project. Unfortunately the range is limited, but it is sufficient to allow us to travel a little more freely than we would be able to otherwise. Plus it would give better protection to whoever was to scout than my invisibility spell would be able to grant." Fae'shiel says by way of explanation of what it was she was attempting to say earlier. She then ponders for a moment and says "Then again, the alter person spell would be the one you are thinking of, where by we would be able to take on the appearance of Orcs or other humanoids. But I agree that strange Orcs would probably recieve no warmer a reception than strange humans. Afterall they did attack you on sight and you at least are of Orcish descent, are you not Iago?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*







Ariel does not offer an opinion on the planning, content to let the others decide what to do.  She gets up from her spot by the fire and moves to her bed roll.

"I do not have any spells to help us with ruses or hiding from the orcs. If we are decided, then I shall turn in to rest first as I have the last watch."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]        *GM:*  The night will pass uneventfully since you rolled well for your campsite.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Iago gives Fae'shiel a hard look at her comment on his ancestry, but lets the comment pass.  "We seem to lack the spells and talents for a ruse in any case.  So let us scout the mountain tomorrow and proceed."  He nods to Marcus.  "Will you take the first watch?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2013)

*GM:*  *BUMP* 
All other players have posted elsewhere in the last 48 hours, yet ignored this thread.  The night will be uneventful and I am waiting for you to post actions. You can even make it the next morning if that helps.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 25, 2013)

Marcus settles in to do what studying he can, still working on trying to read the symbols and the lack of a campfire not helping. He manages to do some good though, and catches enough sleep to assume the watch before the newcomer. 

The next morning Marcus stands, not a bit stiff from a night on the ground, or at least not letting on to it. 

"Safe to assume none of us had any amazing ideas come to us in our sleep? So we try to find an easier way up, hopefully, than trying to get through the Orcs?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 25, 2013)

Taking the first and longest watch as is the custom of most of her kind that study the arcane arts, Fae'shiel settles in to her Reverie when Iago relieves her so that he can assume his post at the watch. During her Reverie, images from the long ago past flood her brain as her sword shows her things that are from it's own past. Communing with her sword is something she is unaccustomed to, but it provides a welcome insight into what the group may or may not see on the morrow when they enter the stone tooth's lands.

In the morning she continues her studies of her spellbook for an hour so that she is ready and able to perform her duties for the group.

[sblock=Spells I am memorizing]I am going to memorize the following spells in the following order:

*Cantrips:*
I will be keeping the same cantrips.

*1st Level Spells:*
Color Spray
Grease
True Strike
Shocking Grasp
Corrosive Touch

*2nd Level Spells*
Invisibility
Cat's Grace
Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Iago nods to the others as they wake, pulling out another chunk of bread and munching absently.  As he has done every morning of their travels, he pulls strange apparatus from his pack and begins filling vials with exotic liquids.  As always, his last elixir is a brown liquid poured into a ceramic vessel, which steams in the morning air.  He drinks it with obvious pleasure.  Alchemists do enjoy their coffee.

"I have no better ideas," answers Iago, as he finishes.  He rolls up his bag.  "Come, let us look for the best ascent."





[sblock=Iago stat block - includes currently prepared Extracts]

Iago

Initiative: +2

AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)

HP: 42 Current: 42

CMB: +5 CMD: 17

Fort: +6  Reflex: +6 Will: +1;

PER Roll:  +8/+10 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow

Extracts prepared:

Level 1:  Shield, Shield, Identify, Expeditious Retreat, *unassigned*

Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Alchemical Allocation, Alchemical Allocation

Mutagen prepared:

Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:

    +1 Falchion: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(1)]
            Damage: 2d4+4, S, Crit: 18-20/x2


      Bomb: Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 3d6+5.5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 8 bombs/day

     Longbow:  Attack: +6* = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(+1, MW) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+2*, P, Crit: 20/x3, Rng: 110; Ammo: 20

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 26, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Long night tonight. Work tomorrow will be better than today, fewer meetings, so I will get my list of memorized spells posted for you tomorrow, PM. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel awoke on her watch and finished her ablutions and prayers to Helina.  With the others getting up and preparing themselves for the day, she eats some breakfast and listens as Iago suggests the plan for the day.  She has donned her heavy armor once more and is not planning to be able to be very stealthy in the wooded valley at the base of the spire.

"Where are we going to go first?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Iago points to the mountain.  "The slope is gentler near the north end.  Perhaps we should look for a good route there."

[sblock=ooc]
PM -- Where was the smoke coming from the previous night?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2013)

*GM:*  The smoke appeared to come from somewhere on the southeastern slope.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc Marcus' Spells]Keeping the prepared spells the same as the previous preparation for him.

0 Level                    Level 01                  
* Acid Splash              * Magic Missile^          
* Ray of Frost             * Gravity Bow
* Light                       * Mage Armor
* Mage Hand               * True Strike

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 27, 2013)

Marcus sits and listens, munching on rations and sipping a little water. He nods to Iago.

"Though likely they will be watching that side, it might give us the best chance to ascend. We can also look at the extension of the west flank. Also, keep eyes open for game trails. The locals would know the best paths, I would think. I can keep my eyes open for those while we travel."

He turns a gaze to Ariel, then to Fae'shiel.

?We should keep Lady Fae'shiel in the middle, give her cover from which to use her spells. Probably keep Iago in front of her. So do I go first or in the back?"

His gaze comes back to Iago and an eyebrow quirks.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 28, 2013)

"With her armor, perhaps Mistress Ariel should take the lead," the orc replies, nodding politely to the priestess.  "You can take rearguard."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*







Ariel is wearing her enchanted platemail armor and it makes noise when she walks.

"I can be in front , if you want. But I am hardly stealthy and not a very observant scout. Is some one going to walk beside me to help tell me where you want to go?"

She is carrying her longspear in hand, leaving the ranged combat to others.[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]        *GM:*  You are going to need Perception to spot the source of the smoke. Survival will help to find any tracks, if there are any to spot.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 28, 2013)

Marcus finishes his...heh...meal...and get brushes his hands together to remove any crumbs before another drink of water finishes it off.

"Sounds good to me. Just keep your ears open in the middle so if I spot something after you've past it you can stop the march.  I think we should move along the west side of the thing, moving toward the north. Those sides, being opposite where the smoke was last night, should be our best bets for gaining ground without being spotted. That would be my suggestion."

He gives Fae'shiel a look to make sure that she is okay and waits for a ready to get to his feet, unslinging his bow but carrying it without an arrow for now.

[sblock=Roll Set 1]As per PM's instruction. Providing an initial set of rolls Perception and Survival in that order.

Perception: 1d20+12=32
Survival: 1d20+6=14

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 28, 2013)

"Wait," suggests Iago.  "Perhaps Mistress Ariel is correct.  We can travel double file.  Perhaps your eyes would be better in the lead, Marcus," the half-orc adds.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 29, 2013)

"Okay, double file is fine. But I will be keeping my sword at the ready in case of attack." She says as she gets her gear together and prepares for the days journey. She then draws her blackblade and settles it in her primary hand, waiting for the others to get ready.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel has finished packing up her gear and is ready to depart the campsite once the others have finished their preparations. She is waiting patiently, the butt of her longspear resting on the ground by her foot as she holds the point aloft.

"I suppose it really depends on where we are going and what we are doing, Iago. If we are traveling somewhere specific, single or double file would be good."

"But if we are planning to search while we move, then a line abreast side by side would be better to cover more area, yes?"

"I think we are about ready to go. Are we going to head back to the trail from here or strike out cross country immediately?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 30, 2013)

"Double file might be safer," observes the alchemist.  "So we are not too spread out.  And I do not think there is a need to return to the trail.  Let us simply proceed and start looking for a safe place to ascend."

[sblock=rolls]
Perception roll to spot source of smoke (1d20+8=24)
Survival roll to spot tracks (1d20+6=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 30, 2013)

Marcus listens to the alchemist, but shakes his head.

"I think we should try the road, not far, but a little ways. If we can find a path used by the animals that are native here, it might provide us with a path to start looking at the ascent from. Might be a tad bit easier to walk them, though not much. It would be better than flailing about in the rocks and brush. If we don't find a suitable path in a reasonable time, then we can strike out and see what we can locate without one. As for walking side by side, two by two, It works for me."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 31, 2013)

Fae'shiel listens to what all three of her compatriots have to say, she then thinks for a few minutes deciding that all of their plans have merits, but at the same time they all carry serious risks to them. Especially 'her' Marcus' plan of returning to the road. So she expresses her concerns as follows: "I don't know if walking the road is a good idea. Afterall doing that would make it far more likely that the Orc's would find us wouldn't it? Afterall, they probably have members of their group patrolling the trail. If our goal is to find a way up the mountain that is not known to the Orcs, then perhaps it would be best for us to attempt to travel paths that are not known to everyone in the entire area, or to blaze our own path." Saying all of this with a concerned look on her face while looking from Marcus to Iago. She then turns to Ariel and says "What say you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel shrugs as the others decide against her suggestion.  It will only mean they cover less ground when they search and double the time it will take to cover an area.  The feisty war maiden is not in a great hurry, the orcs are not going to run away on her.

She replies to Fae'shiel and Marcus, "It matters not to me.  Though, your logic makes some assumptions that we have no evidence to support either way. We have not seen any game trails or tracks from orc patrols."

"But, if we encounter orcs, then we fight them. I have nothing against heading straight into their lair and doing battle. Even if there are many, a fireball will thin their numbers in a hurry. Bringing Her Justice to these evil doers is why I am here, after all."

"Like I said before, it really does not matter to me which course of action you decide."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Prayer, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 1, 2013)

Marcus nods to the armored maiden and then turns with a shrug.

"Looks like I'm outvoted two to one with one abstain then. So, we blaze our own trail."

He is agreeable enough to the situation, giving a reassuring smile to his mentor.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 2, 2013)

Iago nods and shoulders his pack.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2013)

You begin setting off cross-country from the campsite, heading in  the general direction of the Stone Spire. You make your way down into  the forested valley of firs and pine trees. The terrain is rugged with  steep slopes and boulders, but you can find your way along without much  difficulty.  There is a morning mist slowly dissipating from the valley,  but the day does not appear that it will be sunny in the morning at  least.

[sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top, and you are down on the southwest corner






[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Making her way around a tree and the a boulder, the petite war maiden  clanks down the slope carefully. The extra weight of her armor causes  her footsteps to really dig into the soft turf and every once in a while  the ground gives and her foot slides a foot or so down the hill.

Ariel  keeps her footing by grabbing saplings for hand holds and using her  longspear like a walking stick. She asks, "Where are we  going?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Prayer, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 2, 2013)

Whenever Fae'shiel's foot would slip due to the issues of footing, Fae'shiel would jab her sword into the ground or a tree or some other object in such a way as to catch herself without causing undue harm to herself. She was becoming quite proficient at doing this. Thanks to the peculiar shape of her sword doing this was causing next to no actual damage to the sword itself. That said however, the sword was not too happy about the situation and kept saying things like *"Would you stop doing that!"* whenever she stuck it into something. For her part Fae'shiel would usually comment back, "I don't know what you're complaining about, you were buried in the earth for who knows how long. A little dirt is not going to hurt you now."

[sblock=OOC]Perrin, it's your call, but if you want to roll an Ego check to have the sword try to force Fae'shiel to stop using it like a walking stick, go right ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

*GM:*  Roll it yourself and role-play it accordingly. This falls under the category of role-playing familiars and eidolons as far as I am concerned. Careful you don't cut yourself.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Iago politely ignores the byplay with the sword.  "Let's swing around to the north of the mountain," he says.  "The slope looks gentler there, and it's further from where the smoke was rising so we may not be as visible to anyone camped there."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 4, 2013)

Marcus finds it easy to keep his pace with the warmaiden as she clomps along. His own stride is a little lighter and thus a little steadier. He keeps an open for signs of animal trails that might be of use, or other telltales of easier passage. The tougher the going gets, however, soon even the ranger is pressed to keep his balance. Finally pausing long enough to glance around for a tree branch sturdy enough for a walking staff.

[sblock=rolls]Perception and Survival for the tracks and trails and another perception for a branch, though if he spots two that'd be great.

Perception: 1d20+12=31
Survival: 1d20+6=7

Perception (branch hunt): 1d20+12=32

LOL @ the super botch on the Survival check
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 4, 2013)

The Blackblade retaliates against Fae'shiel's glib retorts by promptly attempting to force its way into her mind. However to it's surprise the young Elf Maiden's strength of will is surprisingly strong, and she glances down at the sword and says "Why you little snot, I rescue you from being buried, and you attempt to force yourself into my mind?"

[sblock=Actions]Blackblades attempt to wrest control away from Fae'shiel: Will Save (DC 8): 1d20+5 (Result: 21)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2013)

Iago looks at the elf, bewildered, then looks askance at Marcus.  His eyes seem to ask if Lady Fae'shiel has lost her mind.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]um... has Iago forgotten the 5th voice in the group seemingly coming from no where last night?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Iago remembers the sword can talk.  The fact that it might actually be able to take over her mind seems like justification for wondering whether Lady Fae'shiel has lost her mind.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 5, 2013)

Marcus looks back at Fae'shiel as well, his hand going over his shoulder, halfway drawing an arrow before realizing the threat is quite literally in hand. He lets the arrow drop into his quiver and looks at Iago, returning a bewildered look. 

"Um..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2013)

The argument between the female elf and her sword continues... on and on and on and on and on and on... and then some more. Her screeching voice is beginning to try everyone's nerves.  The sword insists that she must return to town in its stubborn refusal to put up with the female's crap. Fae'shiel stops walking and says, "Sorry, I am heading back to Blasingdell. I need to deal with this unruly sword"

"Let's hurry this along."

You had reached the part of the valley to the southeast of the spire, but did not find any game trails. 

The forested mountainside is slow  going, the area is covered with dense thickets and boulders covering the  slopes. The eastern slopes of the Stone Tooth descend into a damp valley  where waters is trapped by the terrain to form a large lake. Above you  is the rocky summit, protruding above the tree line.

[sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top. You are at the *Red* dot.






[/sblock]        *GM:*  DalkonCledwin has departed from LPF, I will NPC Fae until I can remove her from play. I am looking at recruiting some more players to join you.
Btw, Iago reaches 6th level on 6 Apr.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Iago looks at the woman.  "You are heading back to Blasingdell now?  Just like that?"  He is clearly caught off-balance, but does not seem opposed.  "Are you asking us to come with you?"  He is clearly struggling to come to grips with this situation, obviously concerned both by the idea that the woman would go off alone but also by the idea of retreating from his quest yet again.

[sblock=ooc]Great!  I'll level him up next week.  Afraid I'm camping tonight through Sun and will be out of touch.  Won't disrupt play much, but I won't be able to get to leveling Iago too soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 6, 2013)

Marcus's brow furrows the longer the argument goes on. What little he knows of Lady Fae'shiel's connection with the weapon has him well appointed to remain out of the argument, though near the end he takes a step or two forward before the Elf's last couple of harsher than he has heard from her words cause him to stop in his tracks. At her exasperated comment he gives a quick look to Iago and the Warmaiden before crossing to his mentor's side. 

"Not that either of you are inclined to listen to me, or to much else at the moment, but if you are returning to town you are not going alone. If you want to depart now, I will go with you. I won't leave your side with you so distracted. Iago, if you and Miss Ariel want to continue on, that will be fine. I'll get her safely back to town and we will await your return if you decide to press on."

With that, the Ranger makes it clear that he has placed himself where he feels he belongs. Perhaps he is letting his heart lead him to a rash decision, but perhaps not. The well meaning half-elf nods to his companions and awaits Fae'shiel's determination on if she will press on, or return to town.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Iago looks uncertainly at the pair for a moment, and then nods.  "I think it would be unwise for any of us to go off in smaller groups," he says.  "We should go back to Blasingdell with you."  He looks to the warmaiden for her opinion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel looks on with an arched eyebrow, the strange elven woman is really  going at it as she argues with her sword.  Even after seeing the two  men offer support to stick with her either way and the young aasimar  waits patiently.

Finally she comments, "Well, there is not much wisdom in trying to invade the mountain with two people."

"Mistress  Fae'shiel, perhaps some diplomacy will be in order with a little less  stubbornness. Then we can continue onward to find out the best way into  this mountain and the orcs presumably inside."

She is  determined and would rather not turn back over something a sword says.  Ariel touches the hilt of her scimitar and is thankful the weapon  doesn't talk back to her.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Prayer, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top. You are at the *Red* dot.






[/sblock]        *GM:*  Okay, I have figured out what we are doing in the short-term. We are  proceeding with Fae'shiel being NPC'd by Mowgli the adventure's Judge  to help lighten the load on me. Feel free to continue RPing normal, just  take into account her change in management.
I will try to bring in  more players later to potentially replace both NPCs, but until they come  out of another adventure there are none available at the appropriate levels.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Iago watches to see what the sword will do.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 10, 2013)

Marcus turns to Fae'shiel and offers a hand. 

"If it helps, sheath the bland and take my hand. I'll see if I can find a nice sturdy branch while we're traveling that help with your balance. If not, hang onto me. Unless you prefer to deal with this matter now."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Hello, all. Been reading up - just a little - in the thread. Would anyone be too awfully upset if I dropped the argument between Magus and Blade? I honestly don't have the time or energy for it, and I can't really see a professional warrior, whose life and death depend on her blade, using it for a walking stick. It'll be a little awkward for her to just drop it, but I'd prefer we do that and move on . . .[/sblock]

The elven girl considers Marcus' offer for a moment, then nods decisively and sheaths the blade before accepting his proffered hand.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*






Ariel nods and looks to the ranger to resume the trekking along the mountain slope.

"Now that we have settled that, we have a lake over there and steep mountain side here. Where do we want to go next?"

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Prayer, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top. You are at the *Red* dot.






[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 10, 2013)

"Let's continue swinging around to the north side of the mountain," Iago proposes.  "The slope is gentler there, and we might find a good place to ascend without using the trail."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 12, 2013)

Marcus sets himself to guiding the Magus back to the other two and nods to Iago. 

"I think we should switch places, I'll stay by Lady Fae'shiel if you want to help her lead to the North."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*






Ariel keeps leading along the eastern slop, the peak looming above you, visible through the trees.  Still you are not finding any tracks or trails.  You reach the norther slope and there is a more gentle ridge that leads away top the north west, but the Stone Tooth is still rough going up there.

"We have been walking around this mountain for another hour. I think it is time for a lunch break."

Finding a boulder to rest her rear end upon and lean her longspear, she begins to munch on some trail rations.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Prayer, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top. You are at the *Red* dot.



[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Iago looks around warily, but seeing no evidence of enemies relaxes against another boulder, falchion still in hand.  "We are not finding a good ascent," he observes.  "We may need to risk the trail after all."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 13, 2013)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  DalkonCledwin has departed from LPF, I will NPC Fae until I can remove her from play. I am looking at recruiting some more players to join you.
> Btw, Iago reaches 6th level on 6 Apr.












*OOC:*


PM, can you give me the exact total for Iago as of April 6th?  I want to record it on his update to 6th lvl.  Thx.

Also, I'd like to put skill ranks into learning Dwarven.  Could we retcon that Iago has been making a study of it?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2013)

*GM:*  I updated your sheet with the XP. Yes, you can take 1 rank of Linguistics and pick up Dwarven.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 14, 2013)

Marcus follows along, keeping an eye on Lady Fae'shiel and an eye open for trouble. Otherwise he remains silent and attentive to his surroundings. As the Warmaiden deems the group should break for lunch, Marcus keeps his bow and arrow at the ready to allow the others to relax their watch enough to enjoy their repast.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2013)

Fae'shiel is oddly subdued as she walks along, holding her sheathed sword at her side. She seems almost dazed, abandoned by the Elven grace that is normally such a part of her movement, and she occasionally leans heavily on Marcus' arm as she trips over the occasional root or rock.

When Ariel calls for a lunch break Fae'shiel eats almost woodenly. She's occasionally heard to mutter something, as though talking to herself, but queries from her allies are met only with silence.

Finally, as everyone is finishing their food and taking their feet once more, she shakes her head slightly and her eyes clear. She looks around and speaks to the others. "OK, that's taken care of - for now at least. What's next?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Iago looks at the elf, relieved that she is showing some signs of life, though not entirely reassured.  Still, he answers honestly.  "Finish our circuit of the mountain, I guess," he suggests.  "Then take the trail, if there is no better approach."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*







Ariel finishes up her lunch and looks askance at the elven woman.  Their conversations have been strange over the brief time that they have known each other and she is not sure if she say anything or not. The war maiden has no interest in being slapped for an imaged slight, and she is just hot-headed enough to fight back.  _Better to ignore the behavior and not attract attention to it further._

"Sometimes the right up front approach will work. Helina's Justice prevailing. If it doesn't She will care for us in the afterlife."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Prayer, Dispel Magic)[/sblock][sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top. You are at the *Red* dot.



[/sblock]        *GM:*  I am sort of stalling to see if we will get one of the players recently available.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Iago looks at the warmaiden, not unfriendly, but reflecting the differences in attitude between an agent of justice such as the priestess and an -- adventurer? -- like himself.

"We'll want to coordinate our attacks when we face them again," Iago observes.  "The orcs were ferocious.  They came at us even at the very edge of death.  I have some tricks I may try to slow them down, and I may make use of them.  But we must stay close together and confront them with our full force, or they will overwhelm us."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2013)

*GM:*  jbear's Maui will be joining us, but he has bookkeeping to take care of first. I intend to have him join you in the wilderness so Fae'shiel is going to wander off in take a leak and never return at some point.  Maybe she will actually argue with her sword and accidentally slit her throat.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Iago considers the situation.  "If the orcs are making their home here, they may be in the Dwarven tunnels.  But they were not wielding Dwarven blades.  If the cache exists, it may still be intact."

[sblock=ooc]Just making conversation.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2013)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*






Ariel has been holding her longspear in hand and nods, "Yes, fighting in coordination is good. I will use the reach of this spear initially as I close in with the enemy. Then once there, I can switch to shield and scimitar."

"But I have a few spells and abilities to use as we approach them as well. A ball of fire if we face an unusually large number of them should thin their numbers or at least smite them with Helina's fire."

The warmaiden continues to casually discuss battle and killing evil creatures like it is just a routine job.

"Obviously Marcus is best with ranged attacks, yes? And Fae'shiel is-"

She turns at the commotion.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands) 
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Prayer, Dispel Magic)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2013)

The argument between the female elf and her sword began again in angry whispers and hisses. The crazed female elf is holding the naked blade in front of her as she argues with it. 

"Fine if that's-"
"Whoa, hey-"
"Ulghnnnn."

The elf had stumbled on a root while navigating a tricky and steep part of the mountain slope. She lost her balance and tumbled past Marcus, then passed by Ariel and Iago as well. 

The naked blade's point got shoved upwards up under her chin and the scimitar's hilt hit a rick. The sword was rammed all the way through the scull of the foolish elf. You follow along and find that there is nothing to be done. 

Fae'shiel is dead.

You spend a hour burying her in a shallow grave and stacking rocks upon it.  Rather than touch any of her belongings, you decide to leave everything she owned with her lest her unlucky nature spread to you. Ariel recites a quiet benediction and you are all shocked by the tragedy.

You were about to consider what to do next when you hear someone approach.  On your guard, you take up defensive positions.  Seeing and hearing each other simultaneously you all realize that you have not encountered the expected orcs you are hunting.

There is a black haired human dressed in skins, one looks like a leopard skin that appears to move like it is alive.  The man is tall and looks like a jungle warrior with dark skin and tattoos on the left side of his face.

Maui has been roaming the mountains looking to find some orcs that he can scalp to collect bounties once he returns to Blasingdell.

[sblock=Stone Tooth Area Map]Note: North it to the top. You are at the *Red* dot.



[/sblock]        *GM:*  jbear: Enter Maui and Taniwha


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 20, 2013)

Marcus is torn asunder by the loss of his friend, companion, mentor and lover. The sword gets a heavy kick into the burial mound raised for the Elf. He remains aloof from his companions through the rest of the brief ceremony, not even paying attention to the attempt at last rights provided by the Warmaiden. Without a word he walks away from the remaining two into the woods, his steps retracing the path taken by the companions. He says not a word, but fades into the brush and branches. 

[sblock=ooc]With Fae'shiel dead, there is no real motivation for Marcus to remain in this trip, so I am going to pull him and retire him. Sorry, mfloyd. Love to have a chance to play in another campaign with you.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2013)

Eh? You wait to bring this up now? I am closing this down. After all the work I put in, this is a slap in the face.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2013)

Final numbers for approval [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION].


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


The numbers look good - pretty straightforward, one encounter plus a LOT of time based XP and GP! Approved.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


Well, sorry to see things end this way, but thank you PM and Mowgli for your efforts.


----------

